# Driver made me late for the airport!



## lilCindy

Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".

LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."

this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.

I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.

My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.

I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.

My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.

When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!


"No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.

Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.

So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!

We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.

This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid

I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff. 
Sometimes Uber is just not worth it. 

When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


----------



## fields

Cancelled on two drivers and has the audacity to blame the third driver for getting to the airport late. Sounds like karma to me!


----------



## lilCindy

fields said:


> Cancelled on two drivers and has the audacity to blame the third driver for getting to the airport late. Sounds like karma to me!


I cancelled IMMEDIATELY after they accepted. It would have cost them nothing.


----------



## HighRollinG

Just make sure you complain to Uber and get the clown booted. As far as you could tell the stuff in his trunk looked like Meth cooking supplies and had a strong odor



fields said:


> Cancelled on two drivers and has the audacity to blame the third driver for getting to the airport late. Sounds like karma to me!


Can driver cancel a pickup if they don't want to take the pax...check. uber offers same to pax...it is encouraged.


----------



## fields

HighRollinG said:


> Can driver cancel a pickup if they don't want to take the pax...check. uber offers same to pax...it is encouraged.


Encouraged? You must be driving for a different Uber than me.


----------



## lilCindy

HighRollinG said:


> Can driver cancel a pickup if they don't want to take the pax...check. uber offers same to pax...it is encouraged.


THIS


----------



## HighRollinG

fields said:


> Encouraged? You must be driving for a different Uber than me.


What use is driver rating car description if pax is not suppose to be able to cancel a bad match. Uber is very clear if pax does not feel safe...or has Any other issue with match the can cancel gratis in first 5


----------



## fields

HighRollinG said:


> What use is driver rating car description if pax is not suppose to be able to cancel a bad match. Uber is very clear if pax does not feel safe...or has Any other issue with match the can cancel gratis in first 5


The issue is not whether you can cancel, you can. But to say it is encouraged is going a bit far.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> . I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


80% of Lyft drivers are also Uber drivers.

A suit case takes the place of a passenger. 2 people and 2 suitcases = places for 4 riders.

If you could not have fit the luggage on your laps and a half filled trunk you had way more than an Uber X or regular Lyft is expected to carry. This is poor planning on your part.

Asking a driver to break the law is against the terms of service, you should be banned from the service.


----------



## DocT

lilCindy UberXL is available in Minneapolis. If you and your party have _at least _1 check-in bag _and _1 carry-on, UberXL would have been the efficient and logical choice for transportation.

Your initial driver should have advised you of the UberXL option.


----------



## Juggalo9er

It sounds like you didn't plan well enough in advance for the "Cindy" factor. It's called ride share, not my car is yours to do as you please. If I'm not sitting in the airport que, I probably have stuff in my trunk. 

You are self entitled in thinking that anime owes you anything... Next time plan better


----------



## lilCindy

Juggalo9er said:


> It sounds like you didn't plan well enough in advance for the "Cindy" factor. It's called ride share, not my car is yours to do as you please. If I'm not sitting in the airport que, I probably have stuff in my trunk.
> 
> You are self entitled in thinking that anime owes you anything... Next time plan better


So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


Yes actually you are exactly right... It requires space for 4 people minimum.... How many people did you have.... How many bags did you have? You are making excuses for attempting to be cheap


----------



## DocT

lilCindy said:


> I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!


If your driver was pulled over for speeding, not only would you miss your flight, your driver risks deactivation for Driving Safety!



wk1102 said:


> *Asking a driver to break the law is against the terms of service*, you should be banned from the service.


^^^^^^^^^^*THIS*! ALL drivers are EXPECTED to follow ALL DMV laws in their state.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Problem solved for next time.

No need to play cancel and request game, which always adds minutes to your wait time no matter how you play it.

No need for Uber to read your mind and on that particular morning, know that you and three of your friends are going to be in the car with luggage; extra seats = extra space for luggage.

I traded my rimowa (pink pearl and super cute) for a xl longchamp bag so I don't have to worry about things like fitting my bag in an Uber trunk. I actually just kept it on my lap. The idea of having to have the Uber driver pop open his trunk and then again at the airport is already going to take an extra second that I prefer to have shaved off.

Ohhhh please do go to Lyft!!!


----------



## wk1102

UberBastid said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


No



lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


Read my post above.

One rider and one suitcase= space for 2 riders .


----------



## 2Cents

As an fübr Black driver I can tell you that if it does not fit in the trunk, it doesn't go. If I'm driving the sedan I tell them to upgrade to XL. If I'm driving the SUV I look at the amount of luggage within reason. If it doesn't fit in the alooted area, it does not go.


----------



## lilCindy

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes actually you are exactly right... It requires space for 4 people minimum.... How many people did you have.... How many bags did you have? You are making excuses for attempting to be cheap


So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


Not an argument, it's a a fact.


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


I forgot, it's your car because ride-share.... My mistake


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Not an argument, it's a a fact.


That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


OMGGGGGGGGGeeeeeeeeeee



Where does Uber "advertise" that they are providing you with "ample luggage space" in every Uber car that's out there?

What kind of company is Uber again?

Ride share?
Technology?

It's not an airport limo service. They exist. Google them for next time.

Or airport shuttles. Because I don't think your bank account can afford anything but that.


----------



## muddygrimes

Tbh the only part I noticed was that you were in a hurry but when the driver arrived you still had packing and other things to take care of in the house, before you were ready to start your trip.


----------



## backcountryrez

lilCindy said:


> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face.


I don't see how this is relevant to any part of your story other than to put down the driver. Nevertheless, apologies for your plight (no pun intended). Good thing you still managed to make it on time, and I completely concur with UberBastid's suggestion of calling a professional to do the job (though you might think that a "professional driver" is an oxymoron given your past experiences).

You go lowest-cost, unfortunately you will likely get a lower quality ride.


----------



## Rat

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


So you were too cheap to order XL while having four people and a ton of luggage, demanded the driver leave his personal property unsecured out in the open, demanded he risk his livelihood by breaking the law, and didn't pay for the ride after all. You are a disgusting, entitled waste of protoplasm



UberBastid said:


> I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
> I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff.
> Sometimes Uber is just not worth it.
> 
> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


Where do you get the idea that cab drivers are PROFESSIONAL drivers? She got her ride for free, so it was quite "worth it".


----------



## UberBastid

backcountryrez said:


> I completely concur with UberBastid's suggestion of calling a professional to do the job (though you might think that a "professional driver" is an oxymoron given your past experiences).
> You go lowest-cost, unfortunately you will likely get a lower quality ride.


What most people don't understand, including drivers and even Uber ... is that an Uber driver is not a professional driver. Even Uber says it's just a 'side gig'. A professional doesn't do 'side gigs'. Do you think your lawyer does law as a 'side gig'? Your doctor? The airline pilot? No. A professional does not ply their trade 'on the side'. 
That's why, when someone accuses me of being 'unprofessional' I agree. They're right. I am not a professional driver. I am a real estate broker - that is my profession. Driving is JUST a side gig.

When I needed to be somewhere, absolutely on time with all my luggage at 4am, it was important enough to me to pay any extra $15 to see to it that the job was done, and done right. I hired a professional. And he did a five star job of it too.


----------



## Rat

HighRollinG said:


> Just make sure you complain to Uber and get the clown booted. As far as you could tell the stuff in his trunk looked like Meth cooking supplies and had a strong odor
> 
> Can driver cancel a pickup if they don't want to take the pax...check. uber offers same to pax...it is encouraged.


So, falsely accuse the driver of a felony, and driver gets deactivated for too many cancellations. Another disgusting waste of protoplasm


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Why are you all feeding the lilCindy troll?


----------



## UberBastid

Rat said:


> Where do you get the idea that cab drivers are PROFESSIONAL drivers? She got her ride for free, so it was quite "worth it".


Value is defined differently by different people.
You'd have to ask her that question.

And, yes there re a list of professional drivers: Ambulance drivers, beer truck drivers, limo drivers, fork truck lift drivers, cab drivers. All recognized as professional drivers.
Uber themselves say this is just a side gig. Not professional drivers.
And, if she got it for free --- just how professional can that transaction be?
I don't get free stuff from the 'professionals' I do business with.


----------



## Rat

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


No. Remember, there were at least four pieces of luggage. At least.


----------



## lilCindy

DocT said:


> lilCindy UberXL is available in Minneapolis. If you and your party have _at least _1 check-in bag _and _1 carry-on, UberXL would have been the efficient and logical choice for transportation.
> 
> Your initial driver should have advised you of the UberXL option.


Based on what everyone else here says, this would make no difference. There should have been plenty of space in the vehicle that I rented if it was not filled up with all kinds of garbage. What if I order Uber XL and it is filled up with double the garbage? Everyone here says that should be okay.


----------



## Rat

UberBastid said:


> Value is defined differently by different people.
> You'd have to ask her that question.
> 
> And, yes there re a list of professional drivers: Ambulance drivers, beer truck drivers, limo drivers, fork truck lift drivers, cab drivers. All recognized as professional drivers.
> Uber themselves say this is just a side gig. Not professional drivers.
> And, if she got it for free --- just how professional can that transaction be?
> I don't get free stuff from the 'professionals' I do business with.


A totally fee ride is always of value, not a matter of opinion. Sorry, but you don't get to redefine what a professional is.
"Side gig" isn't part of the definition. 
The driver was still paid.
I get free stuff from proffessionals. Maybe they think you are a customer they would just as soon not do business with.


----------



## UberBastid

lilCindy said:


> Based on what everyone else here says, this would make no difference. There should have been plenty of space in the vehicle that I rented if it was not filled up with all kinds of garbage. What if I order Uber XL and it is filled up with double the garbage? Everyone here says that should be okay.


Yes, it is ok.
Don't go to McDonalds and complain because your Big Mac is not Filet Mignon.


----------



## Rat

lilCindy said:


> Based on what everyone else here says, this would make no difference. There should have been plenty of space in the vehicle that I rented if it was not filled up with all kinds of garbage. What if I order Uber XL and it is filled up with double the garbage? Everyone here says that should be okay.


Here's a suggestion: take your business elsewhere. After the crap you gave that driver, I would have driven as slow as possible so you would miss your flight.
Have fun waiting an hour and a half waiting for a taxi to show up, if it does at all.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


Uber advertises uber x is for 1-for 4 persons.

Did the car hold 4 people? Was there room for 4 people?

4 people and luggage for 4, so much luggage that it cannot fit into 1/2 of a trunk and onto your laps is an excessive amount of luggage.

He didn't need to let you use any trunk space. You should never assume and you should have planned better. Why did you not call the driver? Why did you not call for a bigger car?

While I despise you with every fiber of my being and would love to just tell you you're an idiot I am trying to educate you.

The agreement is for 1-4 riders. THAT'S IT!

Seriously, 1/2 a trunk and lap space and you couldn't fit all your shit?

You honestly feel this is the drivers fault?

My car can hold 7 people or 4 people and a few bags. I could not fit 6 riders, myself and even 2 bags.

The accountability falls on you, it's called due diligence. Google the term.

Did you call the driver and ask about the space?


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> Based on what everyone else here says, this would make no difference. There should have been plenty of space in the vehicle that I rented if it was not filled up with all kinds of garbage. What if I order Uber XL and it is filled up with double the garbage? Everyone here says that should be okay.


How many does am XL seat.... Let's do this one step at a time


----------



## UberBastid

Rat said:


> A totally fee ride is always of value, not a matter of opinion. Sorry, but you don't get to redefine what a professional is.
> "Side gig" isn't part of the definition.
> The driver was still paid.
> I get free stuff from proffessionals. Maybe they think you are a customer they would just as soon not do business with.


No, you don't get free stuff from professionals. It is figured into the over charge you pay for everything else. Professionals do NOTHING for free. That is the definition. The professional will 'give' you something and make you think they're doing you a big favor, so you'll come back and overpay them some more. Not free.

"Side gig'' is Ubers own words. Never heard it before?

*Websters definition of "professional".*

a : participating for gain or livelihood in an activity or field of endeavor often engaged in by amateurs

a professional golfer
b : having a particular profession as a permanent career

a professional soldier
c : engaged in by persons receiving financial return

professional football


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Uber advertises uber x is for 1-for 4 persons.
> 
> Did the car hold 4 people? Was there room for 4 people?
> 
> 4 people and luggage for 4, do much luggage that it cannot fit into 1/2 of a trunk and onto your laps is an excessive amount of luggage.
> 
> He didn't need to let you use any trunk space. You should never assume and you should have planned better. Why did you not call the driver? Why did you not call for a bigger car?
> 
> While I despise you with every fiber of my being and would love to just tell you you're an idiot I am trying to educate you.
> 
> The agreement is for 1-4 riders. THAT'S IT!
> 
> Seriously, 1/2 a trunk and lap space and you couldn't fit all your shit?
> 
> You honestly feel this is the drivers fault?
> 
> My car can hold 7 people or 4 people and a few bags. I could not fit 6 riders, myself and even 2 bags.
> 
> The accountability falls on you, it's called due diligence. Google the term.
> 
> Did you call the driver and ask about the space?
> 
> View attachment 196981
> View attachment 196982


Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


----------



## Rat

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


Where do they advertise an empty trunk? Where do they advertise the vehicle will even have a trunk?



lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


Common sense declare a four passenger vehicle carries four passengers, not another ton of luggage.


----------



## UberBastid

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


How did the driver know you were going to the airport?
And what makes you think that Ubers computer has been programmed with enough AI to have the common sense to know that you'd have luggage?
You got what you paid for.


----------



## lilCindy

UberBastid said:


> How did the driver know you were going to the airport?
> And what makes you think that Ubers computer has been programmed with enough AI to have the common sense to know that you'd have luggage?
> You got what you paid for.


Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


Most of us can not see the destination when accepting a trip


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


lol you know the driver doesn't know the destination until they accept it.

And you know that they get dinged on cancels w/cancellation rate?

Right?

And that if it was just you, it would work.

But you had four people total with tons of luggage.

It's your job to coordinate.

Don't get mad that you didn't do the proper work and order an xl.


----------



## DocT

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber.


Drivers do NOT know the destination of ANY ride until the trip is STARTED.


----------



## Rat

UberBastid said:


> What most people don't understand, including drivers and even Uber ... is that an Uber driver is not a professional driver. Even Uber says it's just a 'side gig'. A professional doesn't do 'side gig's'. Do you think your lawyer does law as a 'side gig'? Your doctor? The airline pilot? No. A professional does not ply their trade 'on the side'.
> That's why, when someone accuses me of being 'unprofessional' I agree. They're right. I am not a professional driver. I am a real estate broker - that is my profession. Driving is JUST a side gig.
> 
> When I needed to be somewhere, absolutely on time with all my luggage at 4am, it was important enough to me to pay any extra $15 to see to it that the job was done, and done right. I hired a professional. And he did a five star job of it too.


And he could have just as well have shown up an hour and a half late, trunk completely full, and a hooker sitting in the front seat.
Sounds like being a real estate broker is a second side gig for you.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> lol you know the driver doesn't know the destination until they accept it.
> 
> And you know that they get dinged on cancels w/cancellation rate?
> 
> Right?
> 
> And that if it was just you, it would work.
> 
> But you had four people total with tons of luggage.
> 
> It's your job to coordinate.
> 
> Don't get mad that you didn't do the proper work and order an xl.


And if I ordered an Uber XL, and it was filled with the drivers garbage, would you are you I should have ordered an Uber XXL?


----------



## Rat

sellkatsell44 said:


> lol you know the driver doesn't know the destination until they accept it.
> 
> And you know that they get dinged on cancels w/cancellation rate?
> 
> Right?
> 
> And that if it was just you, it would work.
> 
> But you had four people total with tons of luggage.
> 
> It's your job to coordinate.
> 
> Don't get mad that you didn't do the proper work and order an xl.


The driver doesn't know the destination until he starts the ride


----------



## RedANT

UberX allows for 4 SEATS. UberXL allows for 6 SEATS. 

You ordered UberX, and you got the 4 seats for the ride to the airport. That you chose to fill that space with people rather than luggage (or a combination thereof) is YOUR CHOICE. Had you chosen to upgrade to UberXL, you'd have had 4 seats for passengers and 2 seats (plus trunk space) for your luggage. i.e. It's YOUR FAULT. 

If you were only going to Florida for a few days, why didn't you just drive to the airport yourself? Why did you require so many pieces of luggage for a few days down south? Bikinis and a few pairs of clothes don't take that much space. 

You're either lying or trolling, but in either case you're wasting the time of forum members. Adding to my ignore list.


----------



## Rat

Juggalo9er said:


> How many does am XL seat.... Let's do this one step at a time


My XL can seat 6 pax and maybe 4 bags. Or 4 pax and 8 bags


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


First. Common sense would tell me that much luggage and 4 persons is Greater than 4 people.

Second. You had way more than a reasonable amount of luggage.

Third. Be accountable for your own poor planning.

Forth. No, the driver did not know where you were going until he started the trip.

Fifth. The driver has no way of knowing you had an excess amount of luggage.

Sixth. You did not use common sense.

Seventh. You did not do your due diligence.

















I understand your frustration however you are at fault. You do/did not understand tje contract in which you entered. This is your fault.

1-4 persons.

As an aside, I've done many, many early morning airport rides. The overwhelming majority, ~75% of them are one person and one bag and ~20% 2 people and 2 bags.


----------



## lilCindy

RedANT said:


> UberX allows for 4 SEATS. UberXL allows for 6 SEATS.
> 
> You ordered UberX, and you got the 4 seats for the ride to the airport. That you chose to fill that space with people rather than luggage (or a combination thereof) is YOUR CHOICE. Had you chosen to upgrade to UberXL, you'd have had 4 seats for passengers and 2 seats (plus trunk space) for your luggage. i.e. It's YOUR FAULT.
> 
> If you were only going to Florida for a few days, why didn't you just drive to the airport yourself? Why did you require so many pieces of luggage for a few days down south? Bikinis and a few pairs of clothes don't take that much space.
> 
> You're either lying or trolling, but in either case you're wasting the time of forum members. Adding to my ignore list.


It was not excessive luggage. It was the it was a s*** in the Uber trunk that was excessive. If the trunk was empty, there should have been more than adequate space.


----------



## Fed truck

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


You're definitely wrong uber knew you were going to the airport. The driver doesn't know until we start trip or you tell us sometimes it's on the waybill. I've taken a few pax to airport with just a carry on. Your a cheap paxhole if I was the driver I would've just cancelled on you while you were complaining.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> It was not excessive luggage. It was the it was a s*** in the Uber trunk that was excessive. If the trunk was empty, there should have been more than adequate space.



















He owes you no trunk space.



lilCindy said:


> It was not excessive luggage. It was the it was a s*** in the Uber trunk that was excessive. If the trunk was empty, there should have been more than adequate space.


It was. If you could not fit your shit in 1/2 a trunk and on your laps it WAS excessive.


----------



## RedANT

Fed truck said:


> You're definitely wrong uber knew you were going to the airport. The driver doesn't know until we start trip or you tell us sometimes it's on the waybill. I've taken a few pax to airport with just a carry on. Your a cheap paxhole if I was the driver I would've just cancelled on you while you were complaining.


You'd have been better off hanging out for 5 minutes and collecting the cancel fee while they stood around, freezing their asses off looking at all the stuff in the trunk.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 196992
> View attachment 196993
> 
> 
> He owes you no trunk space.
> 
> It was. If you could not fit your shit in 1/2 a trunk and on your laps it WAS excessive.


Can I ask what kind of car you drive?



wk1102 said:


> View attachment 196992
> View attachment 196993
> 
> 
> He owes you no trunk space.
> 
> It was. If you could not fit your shit in 1/2 a trunk and on your laps it WAS excessive.


We each brought a normal sized suitcase in a carry-on. Nobody brought an extra large sized suitcase. It was very reasonable for having a trip to the airport.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> We each brought a normal sized suitcase in a carry-on. Nobody brought an extra large sized suitcase. It was very reasonable for having a trip to the airport


They were too big for your laps?

It is not the driver's fault or Uber's fault that YOU do not understand the service. Capacity for uber X=1-4 people.

ca·pac·i·ty
kəˈpasədē/
_noun_

*1*.
the maximum amount that something can contain.



lilCindy said:


> Can I ask what kind of car you drive?


Sure, you can ask.


----------



## whiskeyboat

I see a lot of small cars used for rideshare, cars that have seat belts for four riders but no way you want to put four in there.
Probably not on your mind before an early morning flight but no doubt a lesson learned. 

Also since this is a part-time gig for many of us, we might just get your request while we are on our way somewhere else. And the driver pay is really low so many do not put much thought into it.

Sorry about your bad experience.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> They were too big for your laps?
> 
> It is not the driver's fault or Uber's fault that YOU do not understand the service. Capacity for uber X=1-4 people.
> View attachment 197002
> 
> 
> Sure, you can ask.


 okay what is it


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> okay what is it


A Nissan Rogue.


----------



## Benny Alvarez

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


You were supposed to order an UberXL for all of that luggage.Is that so hard or were you just being cheap?


----------



## Iann

As a xl driver i get this once a while.
Last one 6 people with 6 bags of luggage. Argued with me about how my car shouldn't be an xl.
I just waited for the countdown timer outside my car to go down while nodding my head listening to him and his wife babble.
Once I seen the expired timer I went in my car. Canceled. Got my fee. Left. 
Husband was chasing me with a wtf just happened look.
He was a quick runner. Almost caught up with me twice.


----------



## tohunt4me

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


You woke up 2 1/2 HOURS BEFORE YOUR FLIGHT !!!???

Homeland advises BEING AT THE AIRPORT 2 1/2 hours before your flight !!!

THIS IS NOT THE AMERICA YOU GREW UP IN !

You live in Mn.
This is winter.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> okay what is it


Im really not sure why it's relevant to the discussion at hand.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> A Nissan Rogue.


Nissan brags at their Nissan Rogue has a lot of trunk capacity. I bet you would feel really screwed if when you bought your Nissan Rogue the back was filled with cement.

When I requested my Uber, they advertised what kind of car it would be.

http://www.continentalnissan.com/blog/2017-nissan-rogue-cargo-space/


----------



## tohunt4me

UberBastid said:


> I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
> I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff.
> Sometimes Uber is just not worth it.
> 
> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


When you call a cab the night before and make an appointment in New Orleans

THEY DONT SHOW UP !


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> And if I ordered an Uber XL,


You would have been guaranteed space for 6 persons. If one or "two" of those spots were filled THEN you would have an argument.

This driver did you a favor by trying to accommodate you. You are the one who does not understand the service.

Just because you think it should be does NOT make it a fact.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> And if I ordered an Uber XL, and it was filled with the drivers garbage, would you are you I should have ordered an Uber XXL?


You're speaking hypotheticals, you would never order an Uber xl even if you got out of your being paid minimum wage hell hole.


----------



## tohunt4me

fields said:


> Encouraged? You must be driving for a different Uber than me.


She could have PAID for an SUV or mini van and would have been sure of ample room !
You get what you pay for.


----------



## lilCindy

tohunt4me said:


> She could have PAID for a SUV or mini van and would have been sure of ample room !
> You get what you pay for.


 there already was ample room in the car I ordered, if it did not come with all of the drivers personal possessions.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> Nissan brags at their Nissan Rogue has a lot of trunk capacity. I bet you would feel really screwed if when you bought your Nissan Rogue the back was filled with cement.
> 
> When I requested my Uber, they advertised what kind of car it would be.
> 
> http://www.continentalnissan.com/blog/2017-nissan-rogue-cargo-space/


I bought the Rogue along with the space.

You bought transportation for up to 4 people.

Using your analogy, it would be like me complaining that my Rogue will not hold and haul as much as cargo and weight as a Nissan Tundra full size pick up truck.

Wouldn't it be silly of me to expect to be able to carry 20 pieces of 4'×8'×3/4" plywood and tow a trailer full of cement and tools with my Rogue?

The simple fact is, you expected more for what you paid. Uber clearly states Uber X capacity is 4 persons. You have not addressed that. You were in the wrong.

Start being accountable for your own mistakes, it will make your life easier going forward.


----------



## Shane Sheikh

lilCindy said:


> there already was ample room in the car I ordered, if it did not come with all of the drivers personal possessions.


Cindy, why did you not book and UberXL, uberX drivers are only required to carry 4 passengers. UberXL drivers are required to carry more when requested and also carry luggage if needed. If you ordered an XL the driver would 99% likely to have an empty boot as that is part of his criteria to carry more passengers and luggage.

Also you should be at the airport at the time you requested your uber, not leaving for it.

Lastly, when you have something like this planned its better to book something the day before instead of relying on uber which is more of an on demand service. If you booked something the night before, the car would be at your doorstep the next morning as you needed. Also you would have been able to mention that you have luggage etc.


----------



## wk1102

Shane Sheikh said:


> UberXL drivers are required to carry more when requested and also carry luggages if needed.



















XL is required room for 6 people. 
That's it.


----------



## brianboru

lilCindy said:


> Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


The driver doesn't know the destination until the trip starts. Duh!


----------



## Mole

Entitlement is a disease.


----------



## Juggalo9er

lilCindy said:


> there already was ample room in the car I ordered, if it did not come with all of the drivers personal possessions.


Or the excessive baggage that transporting you requires


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 197018
> View attachment 197019
> 
> 
> XL is required room for 6 people.
> That's it.


And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.

In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


----------



## muddygrimes

You said you were in a hurry but you also were not ready to go when the driver got there. 

Lol " start the meter"

Regardless of your expectations you are just as much to blame.

Next time regardless of how you travel have your $#it packed and your other stuff done, so when your driver shows, it's get in the car and go.


----------



## Mole

Most uber xl drivers are happy and are smiling when you use xl service and most are quite helpful because your paying extra.


----------



## lilCindy

muddygrimes said:


> You said you were in a hurry but you also were not ready to go when the driver got there.
> 
> Lol " start the meter"
> 
> Regardless of your expectations you are just as much to blame.
> 
> Next time regardless of how you travel have your $#it packed and your other stuff done, so when your driver shows, it's get in the car and go.


My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> there already was ample room in the car I ordered, if it did not come with all of the drivers personal possessions.


This is where you are mistaken. You paid for uber x. That is room for 4-people, period.

You are not entitled to anything else. The space in the trunk is NOT yours, none of it. You get room for four, period. If the driver let's you use that space, he is being genorous. It matters not the type of car or how much room is available. The driver, on the Uber X platform, is only obligated to provide space for 4 people. Nothing else.

This isn't my opinion, this is clearly stated when you order a ride.


----------



## lilCindy

Mole said:


> Most uber xl drivers are happy and are smiling when you use xl service and most are quite helpful because your paying extra.


Which is why you all keep on saying I should order Uber XL. You are just interested in getting paid more.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


I have two cars on my account. Both are classified as "Midsize" and one has the largest trunk capacity of its class for the year it was manufactured (2017).
Both trunks are 100% empty 100% of the time. I've done thousands of airport rides.

If I showed up to 4 pax and that much luggage, I would have laughed at you and collected my cancel fee.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow?


Then I'd be on your side.



lilCindy said:


> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


No, you need four seats and room for your luggage. You only paid for room for 4. I've proven to you that uber X is only for up to 4 people. 
Not 4 people plus ANYTHING.

You are assuming incorrectly that you are entitled to the trunk space, you are NOT.. Uber X capacity is 4 people, period.



lilCindy said:


> Which is why you all keep on saying I should order Uber XL. You are just interested in getting paid more.


No, why won't you address the fact that uber x capacity is 4 people, period. Not 4 people plus the trunk. Again this isn't my opinion, this is a fact.


----------



## SaintCl89

Maybe if you ordered an xl in the first place you would have been on time. Blame yourself. Fishing for big cars is not the answer. Especially if you have somewhere to be. Take the guesswork out of the situation. Save myself 20 bucks or get it done right the first time? Hmmmmm


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Then I'd be on your side.
> 
> No, you need four seats and room for your luggage. You only paid for room for 4. I've proven to you tj St uber X is only for up to 4 people.
> Not 4 people plus ANYTHING.
> 
> You are assuming incorrectly tjat you are entitled to the trunk space, you are NOT.. Uber X capacity is 4 people, period.
> 
> No, why won't you address the fact that you uber x capacity is 4 people, period. Not 4 people plus the trunk. Again this isn't my opinion, this is a fact.


I intend to contact Uber to get their stance on it.


----------



## muddygrimes

lilCindy said:


> My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


Sorry I must of misunderstood packing stuff into your carry on, and adjusting the thermostat, with locking the front door.

My bad.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

lilCindy said:


> I intend to contact Uber to get their stance on it.


----------



## KungFuPanda

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.
> 
> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


AM XL drivers already know to keep the trunk clear, airport trips with lots of luggage are the predominant calls for XL in the morning/daytime.



lilCindy said:


> Which is why you all keep on saying I should order Uber XL. You are just interested in getting paid more.


Everyone is saying order XL because that is the appropriate choice given the circumstances. Right on Ubers site, note 6 riders OR extra luggage. 4 people with 2 pcs luggage each is too much for an X, point blank. And if you did get some sap with a tahoe/suburban/explorer to take you on an X trip you'd be getting one over on them.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I intend to contact Uber to get their stance on it.


They will tell you uber x up to 4 people and that YOU should contact the driver.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

Next time, drive your own car and pay for extended parking (that's what I do). It usually ends up costing me about $7 per day. For a week's vacation, that's only $49. This way, you don't have to wait or depend on anyone to transport you safely or timely!


----------



## WillyG

Y'all gotta realize by now lilCindy is actually LARGElarry, a semi-talented amateur fiction writer who ubers on weekends and yanks your chains for grins, right?


----------



## lilCindy

KungFuPanda said:


> AM XL drivers already know to keep the trunk clear, airport trips with lots of luggage are the predominant calls for XL in the morning/daytime.


And normal Uber drivers do not know this? Are there brains smaller as well?


----------



## thatridesharegirl

lilCindy said:


> And normal Uber drivers do not know this? Are there brains smaller as well?


Not as small as yours.


----------



## Uber's Guber

You’re a lousy pax — telling drivers to break the law and speed. You planned poorly, and in typical cheap fashion you ordered Uber X and expected to cram all your friends & luggage into an X economy ride (and we KNOW how much useless crap you women like to pack). Don’t blame drivers for your cheapness and inability to properly plan ahead. Forgot to turn down your thermostat?.... I would have peeled out then.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> I bought the Rouge along with the space.
> 
> You bought transportation for up to 4 people.
> 
> Using your analogy, it would be like me complaing that my Rouge will not hold and haul as much as cargo and weight as a Nissan Tundra full size pick up truck.
> 
> Wouldn't it be silly of me to expect to be able to carry 20 pieces of 4'×8'×3/4" plywood and tow a trailer full of cement and tools with my Rouge?
> 
> The simple fact is, you expected more for which you paid. Uber clearly states Uber X capacity is 4 persons. You have not addressed that. You were in the wrong.
> 
> Start being accountable for your own mistakes, it will make your life easier going forward.


It sounds like you want to be accountable only for the bare minimum. You seem to think it is fine if the Uber I order has no trunk capacity, windows are broken out, has no seat cushions, and the radio is broken.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

lilCindy said:


> It sounds like you want to be accountable only for the bare minimum. You seem to think it is fine if the Uber I order has no trunk capacity, windows are broken out, has no seat cushions, and the radio is broken.


That's what happens when you're paid less than the bare minimum and people don't even tip if drivers offer better.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Let's see....4 people, with "lot of luggage." Did the thought of ordering an XL ever enter your mind?


----------



## twnFM

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Why didn't you request XL instead of being cheap and requesting just an X


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> It sounds like you want to be accountable only for the bare minimum.


Do you really think a driver has an obligation to provide more than the bare minimum?



lilCindy said:


> You seem to think0d it is fine if the Uber I order has no trunk capacity, windows are broken out, has no seat cushions, and the radio is broken.


No trunk space is fine. You're not entitled to my trunk space.

No radio, eh debatable. I wouldn't drive w/o one but i wouldn't complain if my driver did not have one.

Window and seat cushions. Come on.

You continually try to change the subject. You ordered a car assuming you'd get more tjan what the driver agreed to provide. You wanted more than you paid for.

This is on you.

At the very minimum you should have called him. That is common sense,clearly you are lacking in tjat department.

When you assume, you make an ASS out of U and ME.


----------



## ImSkittles

lilCindy said:


> It sounds like you want to be accountable only for the bare minimum. You seem to think it is fine if the Uber I order has no trunk capacity, windows are broken out, has no seat cushions, and the radio is broken.


 Talk about drama, nobody said that.

Your story sounds bogus! How do you go from having plenty of time to having to cut in line, at the airport, in order to make your flight? It only took 20 minutes for the second Uber to arrive, according to your story.

If the story is true, maybe you should plan on being at the airport two hours before the flight, which is what is recommended these days. Had you followed the airport rules, this would've never happened... not that I believe the story anyway.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


How did the driver know where you were going? Did you call and tell him? Text him? Ask about trunk space? It doesn't sound like it. The driver has no idea of your destination until he actually begins the trip.


----------



## HighRollinG

Sad thing is X is suck basic crappy A to B there is NO Advantage foe the pax to not just order pool.

I keep hearing cheap this and that but in the end it's all the same service. Go ahead order the XL...guess what trunk is half full you were cheap and should order SUV or black.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> And if I ordered an Uber XL, and it was filled with the drivers garbage, would you are you I should have ordered an Uber XXL?


I know this most likely NEVER crossed your mind but, the considerate thing to do would be to call the driver and say..."we have 4 people and 4 (or 5 or whatever) suitcases, will that fit in your vehicle?" There aren't many 4 door sedans that can accommodate all your crap even with an empty trunk. 
And then to have the gall to ask the guy to leave his personal belongings in your front yard???? And act like that's a normal thing to do....what the hell is wrong with you??? He should have cancelled the ride and left you and your friends in the front yard.


----------



## backcountryrez

OP describes her most recent experience and demeans the drivers who come to pick her party up. Then she continues to belittle fellow members while feebly attempting to make her point known.

This is why OP is not taken seriously.

I pray to the UP mods that this doesn't end up being a "featured thread".


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> And normal Uber drivers do not know this? Are there brains smaller as well?


It's a damn shame our paths didn't cross while you were in the Sunshine State. Give me a heads up next time.



lilCindy said:


> It sounds like you want to be accountable only for the bare minimum.


Do you run over and make pretzels at Auntie Anne's Pretzels when it's slow at your Lane Bryant job?


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Typical cheap pax blaming driver for his own cheapness.

Next time don't be cheap and order a XL or SUV.

P.S. Stars don't pay rent.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> It was not excessive luggage. It was the it was a s*** in the Uber trunk that was excessive. If the trunk was empty, there should have been more than adequate space.


You started out saying..."me and my friends had lots of luggage"...you even knew it would not fit in the first 2 cars you requested.. now you say, you each just had a carry on....don't you remember?


----------



## Working4peanuts

freeFromUber said:


> I know this most likely NEVER crossed your mind but, the considerate thing to do would be to call the Drive and say..."we have 4 people and 4 (or 5 or whatever) suitcases, will that fit in your vehicle?" There aren't many 4 door sedans that can accommodate all your crap even with an empty trunk.
> And then to have the gall to ask the guy to leave his personal belongings in your front yard???? And act like that's a normal thing to do....what the hell is wrong with you??? He should have cancelled the ride and left you and your friends in the front yard.


I just can't resist throwing in my 2 cents (or how much i make for each uber ride).

First of all, if i received your ride, i would have cancelled on you the minute i found out how much luggage you had. And yes my trunk is empty except for one box of essential supplies.

Cindy, these are our cars, not ubers. If you break a cable in my trunk (like some inconsiderate ahole did stuffing his crap in muy car) are you going to pay the $300 to have it fixed? I thought not. And why do you think the $15 fare you would have paid entitles you to have the driver load your crap in the trunk? Were you planning on tipping him? I thought not.

With all due respect its people like you that make us hate driving for minimum wage. Otherwise we'd be just thrilled making $10 an hour waking up in the middle of the night to drive you and your friends to go on holiday.

And just so you know, you made the drivers you cancelled on work for free until you cancelled them. I assume you don't care about that either.


----------



## LA Dispatcher

I'm good at making extra luggage fit depending on the surge rate.


----------



## freeFromUber

LA Dispatcher said:


> I'm good at making extra luggage fit depending on the surge rate.


Who said anything about surge? Iilcindy is the type of pax who rates a driver 1* if she doesn't like the radio station they have on...do you really think she would pay a surge?


----------



## ImSkittles

freeFromUber said:


> You started out saying..."me and my friends had lots of luggage"...you even knew it would not fit in the first 2 cars you requested.. now you say, you each just had a carry on....don't you remember?


 Her story has other holes in it too, I don't believe it is even true. Notice how she claimed to have everything ready the night before but yet was not ready to go when the Uber driver showed up more than 30 minutes after her first call. She was still packing a bag when the Uber driver showed up!


----------



## Dropking

Applause. This is an awesome story from a world class drama queen, a veritable commercial for how incredibly stupid millennials can be. That's all I got for this intriguing thread.


----------



## sellkatsell44

backcountryrez said:


> OP describes her most recent experience and demeans the drivers who come to pick her party up. Then she continues to belittle fellow members while feebly attempting to make her point known.
> 
> This is why OP is not taken seriously.
> 
> I pray to the UP mods that this doesn't end up being a "featured thread".


This is just for shhhh and giggles, really.

I think a few threads ago I've come to the realization that people like lilCindy HighRollinG are:

1) working minimum wage and therefore they're forced to be cheap but
2) still entitled because they've been brainwashed by the reality shows to think they ought to sip champagne on a HH rate 24/7 and you still should kiss their knuckle and curtsy at the HH rate they pay you because to them that's mega bucks yo.
3) as uber drivers you probably make more then them on your slow day then they do on an average day so
4) you should feel sorry for them because their hard earn dollars are putting food on your table (lilcindy's words literally, which makes me believe that $5 is a lot of money to her...that's what a meal on her table costs but she's decided to grace y'all with the $5 instead when she Uber pools).

And lastly, this is a hard earned vacation for her and her gfs. Florida may be state side to y'all, and not much, but to her that's like going to bora bora.


----------



## Uber's Guber

LA Dispatcher said:


> I'm good at making extra luggage fit depending on the surge rate.


The Uber driver should have told LilCindy and her friends, "climb inside the car, I'll load your luggage in my trunk!" - Load what he can, leave rest of crap behind car in street and drive off, take paxholes to airport, unload what little crap he was able to fit in trunk, and leave without the tip he wasn't going to get anyway.


----------



## Shane Sheikh

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 197018
> View attachment 197019
> 
> 
> XL is required room for 6 people.
> That's it.


Erm.. on the customer app at airports it states if you have luggage etc book an XL no need show me definition on Google thanks.


----------



## THE MAN!

This is why Ubers failing.

People will always have expectations. And Ubers created the decline, through the decline of compensation.

In this matter. You went on the cheap and paid the price! Have you ever rented a small sedan and they suggested room for 4 people's luggage? I believe it's 2 large suitcases? You needed at least an SUV.


----------



## LA Dispatcher

freeFromUber said:


> Who said anything about surge? Iilcindy is the type of pax who rates a driver 1* if she doesn't like the radio station they have on...do you really think she would pay a surge?


I can handle lilcindy if she pays a high enough rate. I work early mornings and do mostly airport drop offs. 4 medium sized suitcases fit in my hatchback. Only 2 large suitcases, but that wasn't the case. Carryon can go laps. Don't work early morning and be surprised when you see riders with luggage.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> It sounds like you want to be accountable only for the bare minimum.


What I want is not the discussion and is not relivant. The fact is, I am only accountable for The bare minimum, you are only entitled to the bare minimum. You tried gaming the system and it did not work out in in your favor. Instead of Admitting you were at fault you blaming the driver.

It's okay to be wrong, what's not okay is not okay is this childish blaming of others for your mistakes. Learn from your mistakes and move forward.

In the future request a larger vehicle.

Or

Call the driver once he accepts an make sure he is able to carry you, your 3 companions and your excessive amount of luggage.

Or

Make other arrangements.

One should NEVER, EVER expect to get more than for which they pay.


----------



## Scott Thatcher

lilCindy said:


> The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter


So, no respect or regard for the check-in line either. I'm the type of person that would of called you out in front of everyone for cutting in the line.


----------



## wk1102

Shane Sheikh said:


> Erm.. on the customer app at airports it states if you have luggage etc book an XL no need show me definition on Google thanks.


One should not expect an XL to fit 6 people and luggage for 6 in an XL. 
Uber suggest ordering the extra seats for the luggage.

In this case, 4 people and the luggage of 4 people would warrant an XL size vehicle. Uber does not state I as an XL drive have to take any luggage. I have to have seats for 7 people, the driver plus 6.

My car will fit 6 people or 4 and luggage. With 6 people there is almost 0 room for cargo.

My car qualifies as an XL, I can haul 6 people.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


lol


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again.


Hmmm


----------



## sellkatsell44

bigdreamslittlemoney said:


> lol


You should really let lilcindy have your username.


----------



## Munch Mania

There's Uber XL. Don't cancel on drivers and Spam their phones with canceled requests because of a few cents per mile difference. 

$5 probably wouldn't have even covered his expenses and loss of income to do you a "favor" of leaving his personal belongings Infront of a strangers house. He made a wise decision to say f the $5.

There's the ability to contact a driver when he accepts your ping. Next time, save both yourselves time and money by just calling to ask if the trunk is free. Simple

Like another poster said, you're not entitled to every crevise and creek corner of my vehicle for 75c a mile. You get 4 seats a safe ride and a friendly smile. That's about all you're entiltled to. Everything else is extra that deserves due compensation to the driver. 

Many people call me to insure I have space for their skis, wheel chair, or other needs before I even Press the pedal in their direction. Again, a simple call and uberxl selection would've prevented your problem.... Soooo no, an uber driver didnt make you late to the airport. Your self derived entitlement to his vehicle and lack of preventative measures made you late. 

Perhaps if we knew destinations before accepting rides we would be able to reject the ride knowing our trunks are full and not capabable of an airport trip but hey, this is how the pax wanted it.


----------



## Kaleb379

I wish you would have missed your flight


----------



## HighRollinG

Kaleb379 said:


> I wish you would have missed your flight


Wish you the impossible to ever remove smell of vomit ion your precious vehicle.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

sellkatsell44 said:


> You should really let lilcindy have your username.


lol not a chance it is because of people like her i have bigdreamslittlemoney lol


----------



## Poopy54

Looks like this little troll loves complaining about everything here
Member Since:

Jun 26, 2017

Messages:

259

The ultimate entitled snowflake

I think she loves the attention of us Uber drivers, and I'll bet it was a pool ride to boot


----------



## lilCindy

have I asked for anything unreasonable?? Just the trunk space for my Uber?

I would like to hear from Mears Troll and what Taxis are required to do.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

lilCindy said:


> have I asked for anything unreasonable?? Just the trunk space for my Uber?
> 
> I would like to hear from Mears Troll and what Taxis are required to do.


lol taxis are required to have trunk space, have to take you by law lol, not uber lol Wel Come to Uber and the TNC, lol if you here in NYC i would have taken you and Had a Car problem and Dropped you of on a Exit ramp lol.

So the aggravation of taking an Uber was not worth 20 dollars you saved from taking a cab lol


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> have I asked for anything unreasonable?? Just the trunk space for my Uber?
> 
> I would like to hear from Mears Troll and what Taxis are required to do.


Taxis play by a difference of rules and regulations. A taxi would have cost you the same or MORE than an uber XL.

It is fair to expect the trunk space in a regulated metered taxi.

Uber is different.



lilCindy said:


> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida


On a side note, did you have a good time in Florida lilCindy ? 
Where in FL, what did you do?


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


I've been driving part time for Uber for three years, and have never seen anything from Uber requiring me as a driver to have all space in my trunk available to passengers. All I need to provide is the same amount of trunk space that a Prius provides, which is 2 luggage items.

If you can't fit everything you are taking into a Prius, then order an Uber XL.

You obviously knew you couldn't fit into a Prius, so your strategy of canceling over and over and over again until you got a car you *"thought"* would work was a mistake on your part, not the drivers. And doubling down on your mistake by berating the driver (who did nothing wrong) on a public forum is a real dick move. Congrats.


----------



## Shane Sheikh

wk1102 said:


> One should not expect an XL to fit 6 people and luggage for 6 in an XL.
> Uber suggest ordering the extra seats for the luggage.
> 
> In this case, 4 people and the luggage of 4 people would warrant an XL size vehicle. Uber does not state I as an XL drive have to take any luggage. I have to have seats for 7 people, the driver plus 6.
> 
> My car will fit 6 people or 4 and luggage. With 6 people there is almost 0 room for cargo.
> 
> My car qualifies as an XL, I can haul 6 people.
> 
> View attachment 197061


I never mentioned 6 people plus luggage.


----------



## john1975

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Why not just order an xl. If you have a lot of luggage it's probably better. I usually don't keep a lot in my trunk but fitting three people each with full luggage is doable but tricky. You ran into a bad driver which can happen. I would have ordered xl. It's cheaper than two x rides.


----------



## Coca-Cola

DocT said:


> lilCindy UberXL is available in Minneapolis. If you and your party have _at least _1 check-in bag _and _1 carry-on, UberXL would have been the efficient and logical choice for transportation.
> 
> Your initial driver should have advised you of the UberXL option.


But lil'Cindy doesn't want to pay more for XL.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Taxis play by a difference of rules and regulations. A taxi would have cost you the same or MORE than an uber XL.
> 
> It is fair to expect the trunk space in a regulated metered taxi.
> 
> Uber is different.
> 
> On a side note, did you have a good time in Florida lilCindy ?
> Where in FL, what did you do?


you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."

I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.



DeFazio said:


> Why did you not request UberXL if you needed a big car? You wasted a lot of your own time. Literally everything you just said could have been avoided had you done this. Were you trying to save a buck and hoping you'd get the UberXL service when it's not what you were paying for? You should consider yourself lucky.. by Uber's own policy, if you were asking him to break the law by speeding, he had every right to pull over and cancel your trip right, then, and there. That is certainly what I would have done. He does not have to break the law and put himself in danger for you. I wish he reported you for this. You should be banned from using the app.
> 
> Also who in their right mind would leave their own personal belongings out in the open for you... and then stop working to drive back and get it. what an absurd request you made. No one is required to inconvenience themselves for you. Perhaps this service is not for you and you should, indeed, go bother another company with your entitled bullsh*t.


why would I order an XL when under normal conditions an Uber standard would have sufficed? I had now way of knowing that idiot would have all his crap in the trunk.


----------



## Coca-Cola

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


No! Share ride = Share car. So, only 50% of the car is shared and that is why you are paying less than half of a taxi fare.

Only 50% of trunk space is shared. The other 50% is for drivers to store his belongings.


----------



## jgiun1

I think after reading this 7 page thread, we really should get some beach pics of yourself and friends. Some good click candy!!!


Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca won't mind, let's see beach pics


----------



## ImSkittles

lilCindy said:


> have I asked for anything unreasonable?? Just the trunk space for my Uber?
> 
> I would like to hear from Mears Troll and what Taxis are required to do.


Why didn't you account for the extra time you would need to cancel car after car? You knew, in advance, that you were going to attempt this trick to get by as cheaply as possible.

Why weren't you packed and ready to go the instant the Uber driver arrived?

Why did you yell at the driver to break the law and risk losing his job because you don't know how to manage your time properly?

Why did you think it was appropriate for you to cut in front of people at the airport? Those people managed their time properly but still had to WAIT LONGER because you were so incompetent!

I'm sorry but you told a story that reeks of "unreasonable."


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."


No, I'm saying it's a different product.

Is Milwaukee's Best the same as Michelob or St Paulie's Girl or Moosehead or Guiness? All beer, all very different.

Taxis and Uber are different product, similar but different.

You should know for what you are paying and adjust your expectations accordingly.

Why are you deflecting, you made a mistake. It's not a big deal, learn from it and move on.



lilCindy said:


> why would I order an XL when under normal conditions an Uber standard would have sufficed?


Obviously a "standard" uber did not suffice.



lilCindy said:


> I had now way of knowing that idiot would have all his crap in the trunk.


You had more than Uber X is responsible to carry, you should have made sure. Who's the idiot here?


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida


Again, did you have a good time in my home state? Where'd you go, wjat did you do?


----------



## Attockpak1

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


 the driver doesn't see destination until the ride is started... uber sees the destination but doesn't know your carrying half your house and a bunch of other other flakes... also next time don't shop suv or xl with x platform try requesting the appropriate car... no pity you unprepared cheap fool


----------



## UberHammer

My car has a HUGE trunk, but even I couldn't have taken you and your three friends. 

The documented max load capacity of my 2013 Acura TL is 870 lbs. The average weight of a woman in the United States is 166 lbs. Four averaged size women is 664 lbs. I the driver weigh 200. So we're up to 864 lbs.

If the luggage of you and your four friends is more than 6 lbs combined, then I would be breaking the law by operating my vehicle for hire while exceeding the manufacturer's documented weight limit.

But obviously you don't give a shit about breaking laws, given you expected your driver to break the speed limit to get to the airport.

You are suffering from entitlement. You have expectations that don't come from anywhere except you pulling it out of your own ass. That's also why you tried to ditch at the airport line. You're entitled. The world revolves around you. You are an awful person, who makes the world a worse place to be for the rest of us. Get over yourself, seriously!


----------



## mods1964

Your Uber driver probably had his trunk filled with bottles of water, sweets, and tissues and anything else that might reward him 5 stars, next time phone a taxi could have pre booked the exact time you wanted to leave explained you had a lot of luggage and needed a appropriate vehicle,, But your a cheapskate and want to pay peanuts for a monkey !


----------



## neteX

Attockpak1 said:


> the driver doesn't see destination until the ride is started... uber sees the destination but doesn't know your carrying half your house and a bunch of other other flakes... also next time don't shop suv or xl with x platform try requesting the appropriate car... no pity you unprepared cheap fool


Exactly, you beat me to it ! lol

Also I like how she described her driver, to say that hes ugly in a passive agressive statement. LOL


----------



## DocT

Uber X vehicle requirements for Minneapolis:

https://www.uber.com/drive/minneapolis/vehicle-requirements/


> *uberX*
> Most newer cars qualify to drive with uberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders.
> 
> Additional requirements
> 
> 4-door sedan in good condition
> *Seat at least 4 passengers in addition to the driver.*
> Working windows and air conditioning
> No full-sized vans or trucks
> No taxi cabs, government cars, or other marked vehicles
> No salvaged or rebuilt vehicles
> You always have the right to refuse an uberX trip if the group has more than 4 passengers.
> 
> Cars model year 2002 or newer qualify to drive with uberX. If model year is 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006 or 2007, vehicle must have less than 150,000 miles. View our list of popular models, but others may qualify.


As wk1102 stated, no where does the vehicle requirements state an empty trunk is required on UberX vehicles.



lilCindy said:


> you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."


Your reply to wk1102 is way off target. wk1102 did not say that. You are misinterpreting his response.



lilCindy said:


> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.


THANK YOU. Can this statement puts an end to this thread? Please?

All views have been made and discussed rather clearly by all respondents to OP.

The thread has become a broken record of regurgitation of posts from previous pages and re-quotes.

OP has every right to chose a platform regardless of capacity and intention, and disregard to the drivers. This is also the fault of Uber. The continued burden of servicing such ridership bears on the shoulders of the Driver.

As Independent Contractors, we drivers reserve the right to refuse service for reasons, and not limited to, the safety of the Driver (inebriated/abusive pax), proper passenger accommodation (seat belts vs # of pax, child seats), State DMV laws and any laws applicable to the jurisdiction for which the ride is initiated in, unaccompanied minors, etc as long as it does not violate any other laws (ADA, etc), AND *too much luggage*. This list is partially available as part of the Cancel Trip options for the Driver.

Riders have the responsibility to request vehicles that will properly accommodate the needs for transportation, else the Driver has the option to cancel based on the above criteria.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


I find this absolutely UNREAL! You have friends??


----------



## sellkatsell44

jgiun1 said:


> I think after reading this 7 page thread, we really should get some beach pics of yourself and friends. Some good click candy!!!
> 
> Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca won't mind, let's see beach pics


You can't undo it though.

You think she looks like



















But really she looks like the opposite.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Hilarious - karma's a *****, huh lilCindi?

You're so clearly showing the world that you're one of those people that everyone despises; arriving late to the airport, putting blame on anyone but yourself, then being allowed to cut in front of all the folks who planned properly (and who ordered a larger, slightly more expensive Uber instead of spending 20 minutes canceling until a bigger UberX car appeared on your screen)

Like I said, the only part of this entire story I find surprising is the fact that you're claiming you have friends. I can tell that you're such an atrociously ugly person inside AND out that no one in their right mind would willingly spend their free time with you. NO ONE.

So, what have we learned?

Next time:

A) order an appropriately-sized Uber
B) all set
C) you're welcome


----------



## jgiun1

sellkatsell44 said:


> You can't undo it though.
> 
> You think she looks like
> 
> View attachment 197092
> 
> 
> View attachment 197093
> 
> 
> But really she looks like the opposite.


Lol.....you think more like this


----------



## lilCindy

UberHammer said:


> My car has a HUGE trunk, but even I couldn't have taken you and your three friends.
> 
> The documented max load capacity of my 2013 Acura TL is 870 lbs. The average weight of a woman in the United States is 166 lbs. Four averaged size women is 664 lbs. I the driver weigh 200. So we're up to 864 lbs.
> 
> If the luggage of you and your four friends is more than 6 lbs combined, then I would be breaking the law by operating my vehicle for hire while exceeding the manufacturer's documented weight limit.
> 
> But obviously you don't give a shit about breaking laws, given you expected your driver to break the speed limit to get to the airport.
> 
> You are suffering from entitlement. You have expectations that don't come from anywhere except you pulling it out of your own ass. That's also why you tried to ditch at the airport line. You're entitled. The world revolves around you. You are an awful person, who makes the world a worse place to be for the rest of us. Get over yourself, seriously!


166 pounds? Guess what, my friends and especially I weigh ALOT less than 166.


----------



## Julescase

UberBastid said:


> I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
> I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff.
> Sometimes Uber is just not worth it.
> 
> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


Thank you!!

Unfortunately, lilCindy is BIG TIME cheap and will continue ordering Uber then complaining.



jgiun1 said:


> Lol.....you think more like this


No silly! That's lilCindy's much more beautiful older sister. lilCindy WISHES she looked like her!


----------



## NUBER-LE

We cannot see your destination until we start the ride, not accept it. 


lilCindy said:


> Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


----------



## dnlbaboof

poor planning on your part should have ordered 2 ubers from the get go or uber xl, you expect luggage for 4 people to fit in a prius type car????? thats what most uber use, they were plenty of options, super shuttles etc

As far as his trunk being full, not the greatest move on his part, no compact regardless of that would have fit all your luggage. If i ever had a trip with 4 people id def call an xl or take a super shuttle, not leave it to the last minute and wait for the "right car" right before my flight left. Its so petty to stinge when your splitting the fare 4 ways anyways.....


----------



## lilCindy

NUBER-LE said:


> We cannot see your destination until we start the ride, not accept it.


You enter the destination in when you are ordering it,


----------



## dnlbaboof

lilcidy isnt using a taxi lol at 3 times the price????? shell be uber for life theres nothing cheaper


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


All would have been fixed if your cheap ass jsut ordered XL right off the bat.

This is ride Share, not a taxi. Drivers are allowed to have their personal things in their personal ride.

The balls on You to demand the driver leave his stuff on your front lawn. You are one pax I would hope gets deactivated sooner rather than later.


----------



## BOO3

pax did not want to pay for XL so they can save money plain and simple!

Instead they wanted to exploit the already cheap serviceUBER is providing.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab

lilCindy said:


> You enter the destination in when you are ordering it, Racist!


LilCindy are u a child? 

DRIVERS CANNOT SEE DESTINATION!


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

lilCindy said:


> you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."
> 
> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.
> 
> why would I order an XL when under normal conditions an Uber standard would have sufficed? I had now way of knowing that idiot would have all his crap in the trunk.


Lol yes we can suck if we want to but most days we try not to lol. But customer s like you make it difficult. Lol

Under normal circumstances yes a standard would have sufficed but who made the situation non standard, you did lol.
You cancelled three normal standard cars because you knew your luggage wouldn't fit lol.
Then you got a little larger car and according to your word you had three people each with a luggage and a carry one, so six pieces of luggage minimum (not counting purses, laptop etc.) Lol

Also the driver has HIS STUFF IN HIS CAR LOL, Guess what i have stuff in my car too lol. A battery booster, air compressor, first aid kit, 2 space blankets, a foldable shovel, tire chains, a backpack with spare clothes, water and food and cleaning supplies for car. Maybe forgetting something else lol


----------



## wk1102

DocT said:


> THANK YOU. This statement puts an end to this thread.


Wait until that taxi meter starts clicking 2.75, 3.02, 3.28, 3.55, 3.82, 4.09, 4.36, 4.63, 4.90, 5.17... and that's just the 1st mile. 27 cents every 1/10th mile or 176 yard or 528 feet. The anxiety of watching that damn meter.. Ugh. Oh traffic jam, .10 every 15 seconds when moving under 20mph..

Then she'll have the driver screaming into his phone on Farsi and blasting some Persian music.








Lol...

lilCindy educate yourself on the difference between the services we've mentioned. I suggest you use taxis for a while, maybe you'll gain a new appreciation for your next uber driver.

The name calling and blaming others really needs to stop, be accountable. Grow up.

Again, lilCindy let me ask. Did you enjoy your visit to my home state, FL? What did you do? Where in FL did you visit?


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

lilCindy said:


> You enter the destination in when you are ordering it, Racist!


Lol, that is right you know the destination because you entered it lol but divers don't see it till you get it in car and we start the ride lol.


----------



## BOO3

I never pickup when there is no destination. Automatic cancel.


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> 166 pounds? Guess what, my friends and especially I weigh ALOT less than 166.


Each one of you PLUS LUGGAGE needs to weigh less than 168 lbs. Given you were cancelling on smaller cars because of how much luggage you had, you and your luggage obviously weighed too much for a sedan.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> And if I ordered an Uber XL, and it was filled with the drivers garbage, would you are you I should have ordered an Uber XXL?


The extra 2 seats would ensure enough room for average luggage.



lilCindy said:


> My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


Did You pay him to load your luggage?


----------



## lilCindy

steveK2016 said:


> All would have been fixed if your cheap ass jsut ordered XL right off the bat.
> 
> This is ride Share, not a taxi. Drivers are allowed to have their personal things in their personal ride.
> 
> The balls on You to demand the driver leave his stuff on your front lawn. You are one pax I would hope gets deactivated sooner rather than later.


everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

NUBER-LE said:


> Did you tip him?


Not a chance lol, she probably tried to a refund


----------



## Steubie

lilCindy said:


> My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


O btw Uber does not require ANY Uber driver to load anything. Most Uber drivers do that as a courtesy to you. Don't get it twisted


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


Under normal circumstances yes a standard would have sufficed but who made the situation non standard, you did lol.
You cancelled three normal standard cars because you knew your luggage wouldn't fit lol.
Then you got a little larger car and according to your word you had three people each with a luggage and a carry one, so six pieces of luggage minimum (not counting purses, laptop etc.) Lol

Also the driver has HIS STUFF IN HIS CAR LOL, Guess what i have stuff in my car too lol. A battery booster, air compressor, first aid kit, 2 space blankets, a foldable shovel, tire chains, a backpack with spare clothes, water and food and cleaning supplies for car. Maybe forgetting something else lol (empty bottles for pee maybe lol)


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus *when the Uber Standard should have sufficed.* It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


Your argument holds no water given YOU cancelled on numerous Uber Standards knowing they would NOT suffice.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


No. The appropriate analogy is that you bought a 2 cu ft washing maxhine expecting to fit 4 cu ft of clothes it in and was told by the store you should have ordered the 4 cu ft model.

Youve already be educated: uber x does not guarantee or includes trunk space.

I hear yojre going taxi! That would be good news if it were true but you are a minimum wage worker, you cannot afford a taxi but for maybe once every 2 months.



bigdreamslittlemoney said:


> Not a chance lol, she probably tried to a refund


She didnt just try, she said she got the ride for free.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

lilCindy said:


> oh, the truth hurts?


Yes it does, that's why you keep coming back to here you were right, lol keep dreaming



steveK2016 said:


> No. The appropriate analogy is that you bought a 2 cu ft washing maxhine expecting to fit 4 cu ft of clothes it in and was told by the store you should have ordered the 4 cu ft model.
> 
> Youve already be educated: uber x does not guarantee or includes trunk space.
> 
> I hear yojre going taxi! That would be good news if it were true but you are a minimum wage worker, you cannot afford a taxi but for maybe once every 2 months.
> 
> She didnt just try, she said she got the ride for free.


And probably lied off her ass about safety and other BS to get the refund.
Like Standard Uber x would suffice for 6 pieces of luggage lol.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. is


No.. I've shown you many times. UBER X, Up to 4 people.


----------



## grabby

After reading back at many other forum threads and posts by the OP, I am embarrassed that the person calls Minnesota their home, hope I never have to haul his/her ass in my vehicle.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> You enter the destination in when you are ordering it, Racist!


Racist? What did he say that was Racist?


----------



## UberHammer

wk1102 said:


> Racist? What did he say that was Racist?


This is a person who will pull anything out of their ass, regardless of how ridiculous it is.


----------



## Pork Chop

At the moment you started yelling at the driver, demanding him to brake the speed limit. 
With me I would drop you in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


No...it's like you buy a washing machine that can hold 30 pounds of clothes...YOU stuff 70 pounds of clothes in it and it breaks. Then you call the store and tell them the washing machine is defective, when the only defect is your pea brain. That's what it's like.


----------



## lilCindy

steveK2016 said:


> No. The appropriate analogy is that you bought a 2 cu ft washing maxhine expecting to fit 4 cu ft of clothes it in and was told by the store you should have ordered the 4 cu ft model.
> 
> Youve already be educated: uber x does not guarantee or includes trunk space.
> 
> I hear yojre going taxi! That would be good news if it were true but you are a minimum wage worker, you cannot afford a taxi but for maybe once every 2 months.
> 
> She didnt just try, she said she got the ride for free.


not for free. we had to pay for the second uber.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> not for free. we had to pay for the second uber.


Where in FL? What did you do?

Did you have a good time?


----------



## KungFuPanda

lilCindy said:


> not for free. we had to pay for the second uber.


Great job obfuscating, no chance you'll acknowledge the analogy you quoted or this uber page that's been posted several times I take it.


----------



## sellkatsell44

KungFuPanda said:


> Great job obfuscating, no chance you'll acknowledge the analogy you quoted or this uber page that's been posted several times I take it.
> 
> View attachment 197112


No,

She doesn't respond to reason.


----------



## alex97

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.
> 
> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


LOL..4 passenger wiht a regular size bag each and carry-on?...come on...even if the trunk was empty it would have been a miracle...just admit you are cheap and move on..next time plan ahead..by the way 2 1/2 is the time you are supposed to be at the airport not waking up ...i so wanna call you a bad name right now but i wont cus i know you are just probably very young and inexprienced...


----------



## UberHammer

From: https://www.consumerreports.org/cro...r-weight-limits-and-weight-capacity/index.htm



> The truth is that many new family sedans, SUVs, compacts, and subcompact models are at or near their maximum load capacity when loaded up with four average-sized American males and their luggage, gear, or other cargo.
> 
> The Ford Fusion, Honda Accord, and Mazda6 midsized sedans, for example, all have a combined load capacity of 850 lbs. for passengers and cargo. That means that four 195-lb. passengers, which is about average for an American male according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), would be close to maxing out any of those sedans' capacities as soon as they got in. Throw in another 70 pounds for luggage, gear, or whatever else they want to bring along and all three cars would be at their maximum load. *Keep in mind that these are all five-passenger vehicles. Squeeze in one more average guy and the car would not only cease to be a pleasant place to be, but it would be way past its limit without any cargo.*
> 
> All this is not intended to cause alarm; it's just something else to keep in mind when you're shopping for a new vehicle. *Don't think only in terms of how much trunk or cargo room a vehicle has, or how many seats.* Think about how you'll be using it, what kind of weight you'll routinely be carrying, *and how much it is designed to carry safely*.


lilCindy what was the make and model of the UberX car that you eventually chose not to cancel on? I would love to know the load capacity of the car you determined could handle the load you had.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Racist? What did he say that was Racist?


https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch...ining-alt-right-deity-behind-their-meme-magic


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


No it's not at all.


----------



## Dropking

Munch Mania said:


> There's Uber XL. Don't cancel on drivers and Spam their phones with canceled requests because of a few cents per mile difference.
> 
> $5 probably wouldn't have even covered his expenses and loss of income to do you a "favor" of leaving his personal belongings Infront of a strangers house. He made a wise decision to say f the $5.
> 
> There's the ability to contact a driver when he accepts your ping. Next time, save both yourselves time and money by just calling to ask if the trunk is free. Simple
> 
> Like another poster said, you're not entitled to every crevise and creek corner of my vehicle for 75c a mile. You get 4 seats a safe ride and a friendly smile. That's about all you're entiltled to. Everything else is extra that deserves due compensation to the driver.
> 
> Many people call me to insure I have space for their skis, wheel chair, or other needs before I even Press the pedal in their direction. Again, a simple call and uberxl selection would've prevented your problem.... Soooo no, an uber driver didnt make you late to the airport. Your self derived entitlement to his vehicle and lack of preventative measures made you late.
> 
> Perhaps if we knew destinations before accepting rides we would be able to reject the ride knowing our trunks are full and not capabable of an airport trip but hey, this is how the pax wanted it.


Is there anyone here who would willingly give this pax a ride? It's not just the destinations. There should be an idiot alert on all pings.


----------



## UberHammer

Dropking said:


> Is there anyone here who would willingly give this pax a ride? It's not just the destinations. There should be an idiot alert on all pings.


This is why drivers need to 1 star riders like this. She should be well below 4.7, warning drivers to ignore her requests.


----------



## jgiun1

lilCindy said:


> https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch...ining-alt-right-deity-behind-their-meme-magic


LOL....my IQ dropped just reading that garbage


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


It's more like if you bought a stackable apartment sized washer and dryer and then saw a commercial on tv for the new LG front loading extra capacity Washer that can wash 18 full sized towels at once. After seeing this commercial you tjen try to wash 18 towels put can only cram 5 into your apparent sized stackable washer. Disappointed and angry you call up HH Greg and complain.

They would tell you, you should have bought a bigger washer.

Now, Tell me where in FL and if you had a good time.



jgiun1 said:


> LOL....my IQ dropped just reading that garbage


Yeah, I didn't read it, can you give me a quick run down on how it relates?


----------



## jgiun1

wk1102 said:


> It's more like if you bought a stackable apartment sized washer and dryer and then saw a commercial on tv for the new LG front loading extra capacity Washer that can wash 18 full sized towels at once. After seeing this commercial you tjen try to wash 18 towels put can only cram 5 into your apparent sized stackable washer. Disappointed and angry you call up HH Greg and complain.
> 
> They would tell you, you should have bought a bigger washer.
> 
> Now, Tell me where in FL and if you had a good time.
> 
> Yeah, I didn't read it, can you give me a quick run down on how it relates?


 it doesn't what so ever....and I think he called her a moron....maybe she though he said Mormon


----------



## Julescase

DocT said:


> lilCindy UberXL is available in Minneapolis. If you and your party have _at least _1 check-in bag _and _1 carry-on, UberXL would have been the efficient and logical choice for transportation.
> 
> Your initial driver should have advised you of the UberXL option.


She's fully aware of the options - she's just cheap AF and would rather turn this around to make it someone else's fault. That way she can get a free ride from Uber just like she stated she did.


----------



## Uberana

First, I'll quote the title of your thread:

"Driver made me late for the airport"

Next I'll quote the words of the former CEO of Uber:

"Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own s***. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good luck!"


----------



## UberBastid

DocT said:


> Drivers do NOT know the destination of ANY ride until the trip is STARTED.


She's not a driver.



tohunt4me said:


> When you call a cab the night before and make an appointment in New Orleans
> 
> THEY DONT SHOW UP !


Well, Louisiana is a s***hole state.


----------



## HighRollinG

lilCindy - Basically you coud order an XL and the driver could still have it so full of crap you would not have fit your luggage. Its basically a crapshoot. You think you order the ride based on the number of pax's and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## melusine3

Juggalo9er said:


> It sounds like you didn't plan well enough in advance for the "Cindy" factor. It's called ride share, not my car is yours to do as you please. If I'm not sitting in the airport que, I probably have stuff in my trunk.
> 
> You are self entitled in thinking that anime owes you anything... Next time plan better


No kidding! I remember the days when the airport said to be THERE 2.5 hours before your flight, not "expect your Uber to drop you off at the gate" and people now days regularly plan to arrive just a few minutes before their train takes off. Airport rides have been better, but train riders plan really poorly.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


You are truly clueless, aren't you? This was mentioned to you in another thread but you insist on playing coy. It's not a cute look on you, lilCindy.

You claim to be an expert on all things Uber- related. Understand this, please listen and absorb it: the driver doesn't know where his passenger is going until the passenger is sitting in the car and the driver slides the "start trip" button to the right in order to actually start the trip. Drivers have zero details about the destination until the trip has begun in full.


----------



## jaystonepk

You are the kind of person that gives decent millenials a bad name (Yes, there are a few of them). Next time order the correct sized vehicle for your 4 passengers and 8 bags of luggage. No standard sedan could haul all of your shit even with an empty trunk. I drive an XL and I have a roll of paper towels, my little girls booster seat, a few basic cleaning supplies and a snow brush in my car. I can, and have hauled exactly the situation you described.

Got an XL request and when I arrive I see 4 people and 7 bags. I put my Sorento in park, get out, open the trunk hood, fold both third-row seats down, AND help the pax load their 7 bags in the back. 1 person hops in the front, the other 3 get in the middle row, and I'm pulling away from their pickup location in under 5 minutes. When I pull into the terminal, I again put the car in park and helped the pax unload their luggage. I also received a $5 tip. Everyone wins in this case. It really was that easy. Due diligence and basic common sense will get you far in life. Stop demanding the world owes you a favor just because you exist. Take some accountability for yourself.

Other things:
You aren't ENTITLED to the trunk space.
The driver does NOT know where we are going until the trip starts.
The driver does NOT even know how much we will get paid until we drop you off.
The driver is working for just over minimum wage in most cases.
You were wrong.


----------



## melusine3

2Cents said:


> As an fübr Black driver I can tell you that if it does not fit in the trunk, it doesn't go. If I'm driving the sedan I tell them to upgrade to XL. If I'm driving the SUV I look at the amount of luggage within reason. If it doesn't fit in the alooted area, it does not go.


Speaking of amount of luggage, DON'T START THE RIDE UNTIL YOU KNOW THE NUMBER OF PASSENGERS plus luggage. They will try to scam you like this one and say others will be out "soon" and may even try to sit in the car to hold the car there. Don't fall for it. If you find it's an airport/train station run and there are "others" don't unlock your door, wait till you assess the passengers/luggage before you "start ride." That way you can cancel without much hassle, but do make the screen shot of the ride so you can explain to Uber (Lyft is useless here) about the reason for the cancellation.

My first experience along these lines: A woman, her daughter and grandchild out front with some luggage IN A HURRY (of course). I started the ride and started helping them cram their large suitcases in my trunk, the old woman said "wait, there's MORE" and once I realized the 3 people wouldn't fit in my car along with the child seat etc, I said I couldn't do the ride. She became angry, of course. I'm only UberX and I said she needed to order an XL. She wanted the cheaper ride, so as I drove away, I kept getting pings for that very address until I turned the app off. She was hoping to get a larger car, and mine is a Honda Civic, good size. But not XL. Stupid app should allow us to block certain rides once we've cancelled.



jaystonepk said:


> Cindy, you are a troll, cheap AF and a &%[email protected]!*ing moron. You are the kind of person that gives decent millenials a bad name (Yes, there are a few of them). Next time order the correct sized vehicle for your 4 passengers and 8 bags of luggage. No standard sedan could haul all of your shit even with an empty trunk. I drive an XL and I have a roll of paper towels, my little girls booster seat, a few basic cleaning supplies and a snow brush in my car. I can, and have hauled exactly the situation you described.
> 
> Got an XL request and when I arrive I see 4 people and 7 bags. I put my Sorento in park, get out, open the trunk hood, fold both third-row seats down, AND help the pax load their 7 bags in the back. 1 person hops in the front, the other 3 get in the middle row, and I'm pulling away from their pickup location in under 5 minutes. When I pull into the terminal, I again put the car in park and helped the pax unload their luggage. I also received a $5 tip. Everyone wins in this case. It really was that easy. Due diligence and basic common sense will get you far in life. Stop demanding the world owes you a favor just because you exist. Take some accountability for yourself.
> 
> Other things:
> You aren't ENTITLED to the trunk space.
> The driver does NOT know where we are going until the trip starts.
> The driver does NOT even know how much we will get paid until we drop you off.
> The driver is working for just over minimum wage in most cases.
> You were wrong.


God, how I hate when passengers stroll up to my trunk and rap hard on it without even a howdy to me. I picked up a guy at a local mall CVS, rapped on my trunk and threw a heavy box with a loud thunk. He proudly deposits himself in my back seat saying, "This will be a long one! We're going to (100 miles away)" and I said, "No, we aren't, it's too far..." CANCEL. He argued with me, of course, requested another ride who probably took him. Unless it was another seasoned driver, that is.



backcountryrez said:


> I don't see how this is relevant to any part of your story other than to put down the driver. Nevertheless, apologies for your plight (no pun intended). Good thing you still managed to make it on time, and I completely concur with UberBastid's suggestion of calling a professional to do the job (though you might think that a "professional driver" is an oxymoron given your past experiences).
> 
> You go lowest-cost, unfortunately you will likely get a lower quality ride.


Guaranteed, even if the ride had gone without a hitch, that b*[email protected] would have one starred him because of his pimples. Also, while on the subject, aren't millennials around 30 years old, but someone like this twit is more likely GenZ? I find them the worst.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.
> 
> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


Right, you needed something with at *minimum* 6-person capacity.

Are you seriously telling me you haven't at least learned this ONE fact from this entire thread?

Do you have learning or reading comprehension issues? No judgement from me (or hopefully anyone here) if you do; just let me know so it can be explained to you in a slightly different format in order to assure you actually understand everything we've reviewed.

You're worrying me, lilCindy. It shouldn't be this hard to understand - this is pretty basic stuff.


----------



## upyouruber

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate d-bag will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


As an experienced, compassionate Uber driver with over 1500 rides to my name, I can sincerely say for myself, as well as the majority of other Uber drivers, WHO DA PHUC CARES!


----------



## Julescase

WillyG said:


> Y'all gotta realize by now lilCindy is actually LARGElarry, a semi-talented amateur fiction writer who ubers on weekends and yanks your chains for grins, right?


Lolololol!!!


----------



## melusine3

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why are you all feeding the lilCindy troll?


I suspect she is the same one who wrote that idiotic "How to get 5 stars from me" so apparently, this forum isn't very selective in who they allow to join.



Rat said:


> Where do they advertise an empty trunk? Where do they advertise the vehicle will even have a trunk?
> 
> Common sense declare a four passenger vehicle carries four passengers, not another ton of luggage.


Common sense would dictate that the app would question the passenger about the need for XL when the destination is the airport!


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."
> 
> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.
> 
> why would I order an XL when under normal conditions an Uber standard would have sufficed? I had now way of knowing that idiot would have all his crap in the trunk.


But again, you're 100% wrong. An Uber "standard" (aka UberX) as you call it would NOT have sufficed. "Suffice" means "to be sufficient" and an Uber standard (X) would absolutely NOT have been sufficient for 4 people and 4 large sets of luggage. An Uber XL or SUV would have sufficed in your situation.

Uber X = NOT sufficed in your case. 
Uber XL or SUV = would have sufficed in your case

You can keep repeating what you WANT to be true, but that doesn't mean it will be true. What you ordered was too small for your needs. There's no debating that fact.


----------



## upyouruber

Julescase said:


> Lolololol!!!


Tell him to go yank on his ______!


----------



## melusine3

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


LOL if the driver knew you were headed for the airport, likely would have cancelled your @$$ immediately. Would if we could know where passengers were headed, it would be WONDERFUL! Grocery store? Cancel! High school? Cancel!! Walmart? CANCEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Airport? Not worth my time in my city, too far away from more driver productive areas, plus it's located in an arm pit area of town, so I need to dead-head back to civilization, so... airport? NOPE.



UberBastid said:


> How did the driver know you were going to the airport?
> And what makes you think that Ubers computer has been programmed with enough AI to have the common sense to know that you'd have luggage?
> You got what you paid for.


Uber really ought to charge the passengers for each extra body over 1.



Juggalo9er said:


> Most of us can not see the destination when accepting a trip


LOL if we could, many people would be going nowhere and Uber would be just a ...


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> everyone's argument is I should have ordered the Uber plus when the Uber Standard should have sufficed. It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


You're wrong, once again.

And your analogy is not in any way correct, lolol!

You really are a horrifically entitled and basic girl. It would be almost sad if you weren't so darn obnoxious.


----------



## melusine3

Julescase said:


> You're wrong, once again.
> 
> And your analogy is not in any way correct, lolol!
> 
> You really are a horrifically entitled and basic girl. It would be almost sad if you weren't so darn obnoxious.


I have a feeling this character (probably multiple identities) is actually a 13-year old who has .... pimples (projecting).


----------



## PMartino

wk1102 said:


> When you assume, you make an ASS out of U and ME.


Preach it Felix!


----------



## UberHammer

melusine3 said:


> I have a feeling this character (probably multiple identities) is actually a 13-year old who has .... pimples (projecting).


Given her other threads, I'm starting to believe it's not a real person, but is just an alias of a driver here producing some good shtick for the forum. If it is A+ for the effort.


----------



## Kcope316

OMG I can't believe I made it to the end! 

For now anyway! 

As for lilcindy MY trunk has MY stuff, you did not buy it, you did not rent it, you do not own it, you do not have any right to it!


----------



## melusine3

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.
> 
> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


You were NOT paying for trunk space. Some UberX vehicles have no trunk space whatsoever. You also mentioned "renting" in another of your inane posts. You are renting NOTHING, you are paying a fee to share a ride and nothing else. Trunk space would just be gravy with UberX.


----------



## Over/Uber

You had me at "when I came out of my house 5 minutes later."


----------



## Julescase

melusine3 said:


> You were NOT paying for trunk space. Some UberX vehicles have no trunk space whatsoever. You also mentioned "renting" in another of your inane posts. You are renting NOTHING, you are paying a fee to share a ride and nothing else. Trunk space would just be gravy with UberX.


She's cray cray!


----------



## PMartino

melusine3 said:


> I have a feeling this character (probably multiple identities) is actually a 13-year old who has .... pimples (projecting).


Speaking of, when I read in the original post _"My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his---" _I thought for sure lilCindy wanted to post a video of the popping.


----------



## Mole

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.
> 
> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


Maybe the stuff in the car was all he owned because he is living in his car. Kinda makes your overblown life issues and drama pretty clear how you treat people around you. How is that divorce working out for you?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up. When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it .
> 
> I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit.
> 
> I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Murphy was an optimist.

...........and had I been the driver sent for you, it would be the same. I do not allow anchors. Had it been over five minutes, your friends and their suitcases would have been on the kerb and my car would not have been present. I would have collected my no-show fee. Do not summon your Uber car until you are ready to go; toes on the kerb ready to go when the Uber car arrives. Uber's mileage rates are poor enough; the waiting rates are absolute garbage.

Had you been in my Uber car, I would have given you one warning to discontinue your badgering. Of course, you would have ignored it, so I would have stopped the car and invited you to exit the vehicle. You , of course, would have balked, so I would have called the police. The driver is supposed to drive the speed limit.



UberBastid said:


> I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
> I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well.
> 
> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


_*ALL*__* of the above.*_ If you need to be somewhere in a timely manner, you need a driver who knows what he is doing out there and where he is going. ENGLISH TRANSLATION: Call a cab or a limousine. Pay for it. You get that for which you pay. If you want to take the cheap way out, you are going to get it cheap, allright.




lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


Uber is silent on the subject.



DocT said:


> If your driver was pulled over for speeding, not only would you miss your flight,


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I have had to tell more than one passenger, as he berates me for slowing where I know that speed traps are often found, that the police often sit here and if I get pulled over for speeding, I can GUARANTEE that he will miss that aeroplane.



lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


Uber is silent on the subject.



sellkatsell44 said:


> What kind of company is Uber again?
> 
> It's not an airport limo service. They exist. Google them for next time.
> 
> Or airport shuttles. Because I don't think your bank account can afford anything but that.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Rat said:


> Where do you get the idea that cab drivers are PROFESSIONAL drivers?


We are professional drivers. Where do you get the idea that we _*ain't*_?



lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them. Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Duh!\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


DocT said:


> Drivers do NOT know the destination of ANY ride until the trip is STARTED.





lilCindy said:


> And if I ordered an Uber XL, and it was filled with the drivers garbage, would you are you I should have ordered an Uber XXL?


*lissin' t'me girl, when I'm tellin' yer' thar' ain't no such animal as no Uber XXL
*



Iann said:


> He was a quick runner. Almost caught up with me twice.


Next time, feed the hamster BEFORE you go to cover a ping.



tohunt4me said:


> When you call a cab the night before and make an appointment in New Orleans
> THEY DONT SHOW UP !


They do here, especially for the airport.



lilCindy said:


> there already was ample room in the car I ordered, if it did not come with all of the drivers personal possessions.


The problem is that due to the garbage rates that Uber and Lyft pay, most drivers can not afford to live at a fixed address. They must sleep in their cars.



lilCindy said:


> You are just interested in getting paid more.


Duh! What was your *first* clue, there Tracey Richard?



Uber's Guber said:


> You're a lousy pax - telling drivers to break the law and speed. You planned poorly, and in typical cheap fashion you ordered Uber X and expected to cram all your friends & luggage into an X economy ride Don't blame drivers for your cheapness and inability to properly plan ahead.


Original Poster is the passenger that all of us hope that we never get. We should forward her posts to Uber so that it can edge-uh-mah-kayte its customers on _*what *__*not*__* to do*_. If Lyft would simply tell its customers not to eat in the cars, that would go far, as well.


----------



## LiveNLearn

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Seems like the problem is you and your friends are super duper cheap.

You could have ordered another uber cheapskate ,...u know like 2 cars or an SUV

How can someone going on a vacation be so cheap?

All that planing and you didnt think " hey we might need 2 cars for all this crap "

Then you come here to insult some guy with a skin disease and severely under weight.... just trying to pay his bills possibly get medical attention when he can afford it.....you make me sick ....

Imo you are a disgusting cheapest of the cheapest human being.

What did you give people for christmas? Lint? ...lol


----------



## dogemuffins

I UberX in a Ford Escape, which has more cargo space than the average car you will find on this service. That said, it's MY car and MY trunk space and so maybe 1/3 of the cargo area is used up by a jumper box, oil container, jacket, and a few basic cleaning supplies, to ensure my car is clean and ready to pick you up reliably as well as assist other drivers in need in an emergency. I would much rather assist another Uber driver (a competitor) with a jump start than let you in my car. I have yet to cancel on anybody but I would have cancelled on your entitled ass. Order UberXL next time.


----------



## upyouruber

LiveNLearn said:


> Seems like the problem is you and your friends are super duper cheap.
> 
> You could have ordered another uber cheapskate ,...u know like 2 cars or an SUV
> 
> How can someone going on a vacation be so cheap?
> 
> All that planing and you didnt think " hey we might need 2 cars for all this crap "
> 
> Then you come here to insult some guy with a skin disease and severely under weight.... just trying to pay his bills possibly get medical attention when he can afford it.....you make me sick ....
> 
> Imo you are a disgusting cheapest of the cheapest human being.
> 
> What did you people for christmas? Lint? ...lol


Noooooo! Uber PAXs being cheap? How dare you insult such upstanding human beings. Pillars of our community! I for one will not tolerate such vile accusations. You Sir, will apologize at once!



NUBER-LE said:


> Right!! TF did I say lol. I love TRUMP, but dont call me a racist you facist.


Make America, and Uber, great again!


----------



## NUBER-LE

lilCindy said:


> https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch...ining-alt-right-deity-behind-their-meme-magic


Praise KEK YOU LIBERAL. Stop being a snowflake



jgiun1 said:


> LOL....my IQ dropped just reading that garbage


It is all liberal democrat garbage. Aka FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


By Jove, I think she's finally got it!


----------



## tohunt4me

lilCindy said:


> there already was ample room in the car I ordered, if it did not come with all of the drivers personal possessions.


Valid Point.

An Uber car is no longer a " Personal Vehicle" when on the clock.

I carry nothing but safety and cleaning equipment.

Only under the hood and the glove box are restricted to passengers. They may use all of the rest.


----------



## melusine3

wk1102 said:


> It's a damn shame our paths didn't cross while you were in the Sunshine State. Give me a heads up next time.
> 
> Do you run over and make pretzels at Auntie Anne's Pretzels when it's slow at your Lane Bryant job?


Point #1: PLEASE MAKE THIS HAPPEN, put it on pay-per-view, you'd make millions from Uber drivers vicariously enjoying you pound this littls $h1T.

Point #2: ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

lilCindy said:


> My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


Why would HE load the luggage? That's not part of the required service.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> I would like to hear from Mears Troll and what Taxis are required to do.


I _*ain't*_ Mears Troll Number 4 , but I drive a cab. In fact, I drive an Uber Taxi (Uber Taxi is not available anywhere in Minnesota). I drive UberX, as well (different car). In the Capital of Your Nation, the regulations allow the cab driver to have a spare tyre, a jack and a "tote" that can contain cleaning supplies, jumper cables, a can of oil and transmission fluid, some tools. If you have more than that in the trunk you are liable for a summons for a "dirty trunk". Most cab drivers do not want too much stuff in their trunk. If you have too much stuff in the trunk, you can not haul too many suitcases, which means that you can not do too many airport trips. Airport trips are among the most profitable.

If you want cab service, though, you must pay for it. If you want discount cab service, your service is going to be disconuted.



lilCindy said:


> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.


Just keep in m ind that you must pay for it. In fact, by taking those two UberX cars to the airport, likely the total cost was more than a cab. You should have called a cab in the first place. Oh, and one more thing: cab drivers expect something called a "TIP".



jgiun1 said:


> I think after reading this 7 page thread, we really should get some beach pics of yourself and friends.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \ /


jgiun1 said:


> Lol.....you think more like this


^^^^^^^^^^^^^So that first one is what happened to Ol' Dr. What's-Her-Name?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



lilCindy said:


> You enter the destination in when you are ordering it,


...............and the driver does not see it until he starts the trip................................What part of this escapes you?



dnlbaboof said:


> lilcidy isnt using a taxi lol at 3 times the price?????


You, as the Uber driver, receive one third to one half what the cab driver receives. The gap between what the user pays to Uber and what Uber pays to you is often wider than you would like to believe.



lilCindy said:


> It is like if you buy a washing machine but it doesn't make your clothes clean so the store tells you should have bought the more expensive model.


\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/No, it is more like this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


wk1102 said:


> It's more like if you bought a stackable apartment sized washer and dryer and then saw a commercial on tv for the new LG front loading extra capacity Washer that can wash 18 full sized towels at once. After seeing this commercial you tjen try to wash 18 towels put can only cram 5 into your apparent sized stackable washer. Disappointed and angry you call up HH Greg and complain.
> 
> They would tell you, you should have bought a bigger washer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

lilCindy said:


> you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."
> 
> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.
> 
> why would I order an XL when under normal conditions an Uber standard would have sufficed? I had now way of knowing that idiot would have all his crap in the trunk.


You had no way of knowing he wouldn't. Which is why you should've ordered xl.



Coca-Cola said:


> No! Share ride = Share car. So, only 50% of the car is shared and that is why you are paying less than half of a taxi fare.
> 
> Only 50% of trunk space is shared. The other 50% is for drivers to store his belongings.


Noooo...you share you get half the trunk space and half the seats (drivers seat of course not included) OR all the seats and no trunk space.

That's how I see it.

I have a Kia Soul. Lots of space with the back seat folded down. Enough for two riders plus luggage with one side folded down.

Without folding down the seat I have room for one medium suitcase or a couple small carryons behind the back seat. But it's not empty because I have to have a blanket (at least in winter) for emergencies and my vomit kit and insulated bags (for food delivery--because there's not any money in uber alone these days).

My weight capacity (including me and my junk) is 875 lbs. Houston is a fat town. Even 4 riders puts me over most times.

Did Cindy look up the weight capacity of her Uberx I wonder? How skinny are she and her friends? Surely she doesn't expect the driver to I safely overload his car past the manufacturers specs? Most Uberx would be over with 4 pax and "lots of" luggage, even if it DID fit.


----------



## UberHammer

We all know she was hoping an UberXL was nearby also online as an UberX. She kept cancelling hoping to get one, but with ever sedan she kept getting matched with, they were getting farther and farther away. Her plan failed, so to save face with her girlfriends she made it look like the driver's fault.


----------



## lilCindy

tohunt4me said:


> Valid Point.
> 
> An Uber car is no longer a " Personal Vehicle" when on the clock.
> 
> I carry nothing but safety and cleaning equipment.
> 
> Only under the hood and the glove box are restricted to passengers. They may use all of the rest.


THIS



wk1102 said:


> No.. I've shown you many times. UBER X, Up to 4 people.


ARE YOU BLIND??? I told you there were just 4 of us!

I drove my friends to my place the night before with their luggage (in my smaller car). I should have a good idea how much room we needed.


----------



## melusine3

PMartino said:


> Speaking of, when I read in the original post _"My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his---" _I thought for sure lilCindy wanted to post a video of the popping.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (as I sit here waiting for Uber to surge before I even consider driving tonight...)


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> THIS
> 
> ARE YOU BLIND??? I told you there were just 4 of us!
> 
> I drove my friends to my place the night before with their luggage (in my smaller car). I should have a good idea how much room we needed.


Not blind are you?

4 people period. Not 4 people plus luggage.

4 people.


----------



## tohunt4me

I do pretty good with conventions and cruise ships with 3-4 people.
People on cruises dont tend to pack as lightly as most vacationers .
I have a 4 cylinder " mid" size car according to federal ratings. It gets the fuel economy of a compact.
Usually i can fit all luggage in trunk.

Except for the Doctors from England down for a medical convention. They had an 8 foot projection screen they traveled with. Had to fold a seat down for that one.

Yet i made it work. Safely.

( this is why I load my trunk. To ensure balance. AND to place objects in directions where they are NOT likely to impale passengers in the event of a wreck.YES ! I PACK TO WRECK.
OR TO SURVIVE IF THERE IS A WRECK)
( look in trunk of old crown vic. Police car. There is warning label on how to store items to minimize injuries)

And . . . if i owned a mini van or S.U.V.
I WOULD HAVE A CARGO NET.
IT WOULD BE SECURELY FASTENED OVER ALL BAGGAGE.

EVER HAVE A 5 POUND OBJECT SLAM THE DASHBOARD IN A WRECK ?
If car stops suddenly and you are doing 30 mph . . . all suitcases are still going to be doing 30 mph.
ACROSS YOUR CAR.
A 5 pound object striking you in the neck at 30 m.p.h. will end your life.


----------



## lilCindy

wk1102 said:


> Not blind are you?
> 
> 4 people period. Not 4 people plus luggage.
> 
> 4 people.


answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


----------



## DocT

lilCindy said:


> answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


Taxis are regulated, as it was already stated.

Uber/Lyft X/Classic are NOT taxis. Please read every post in your thread.


----------



## lilCindy

DocT said:


> Taxis are regulated, as it was already stated.
> 
> Uber/Lyft X/Classic are NOT taxis. Please read every post in your thread.


so why are they regulated to keep their trunks open? what is the point?....

BECAUSE PEOPLE OFTEN CARRY THINGS!



tohunt4me said:


> I do pretty good with conventions and cruise ships with 3-4 people.
> People on cruises dont tend to pack as lightly as most vacationers .
> I have a 4 cylinder " mid" size car according to federal ratings. It gets the fuel economy of a compact.
> Usually i can fit all luggage in trunk.
> 
> Except for the Doctors from England down for a medical convention. They had an 8 foot projection screen they traveled with. Had to fold a seat down for that one.
> 
> Yet i made it work. Safely.
> 
> ( this is why I load my trunk. To ensure balance. AND to place objects in directions where they are NOT likely to impale passengers in the event of a wreck.YES ! I PACK TO WRECK.
> OR TO SURVIVE IF THERE IS A WRECK)
> ( look in trunk of old crown vic. Police car. There is warning label on how to store items to minimize injuries)
> 
> And . . . if i owned a mini van or S.U.V.
> I WOULD HAVE A CARGO NET.
> IT WOULD BE SECURELY FASTENED OVER ALL BAGGAGE.
> 
> EVER HAVE A 5 POUND OBJECT SLAM THE DASHBOARD IN A WRECK ?
> If car stops suddenly and you are doing 30 mph . . . all suitcases are still going to be doing 30 mph.
> ACROSS YOUR CAR.
> A 5 pound object striking you in the neck at 30 m.p.h. will end your life.


thanks tohuntforme. did you see the post that said 4 American women is too heavy for an Uber?


----------



## UberLaLa

XL...


----------



## DocT

lilCindy said:


> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.


Ok, please do. Thank you.


----------



## lilCindy

DocT said:


> Ok, please do. Thank you.


they are certainly more professional.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


Because they serve one purpose, to be a taxi. That hard a vehicle for hire not rideshare

Why is it so hard for you to understand?

Now... where in FL did you go and did you have a good time?


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> they are certainly more professional.


They can be. Uber in general is hit and miss, and more miss than hit, too often.


----------



## DocT

If I went on vacation, I'd be raving on the sites I saw, food I ate, and new people I met.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DocT said:


> Ok, please do. Thank you.


She can't afford a taxi though 



wk1102 said:


> Because they serve one purpose, to be a taxi. That hard a vehicle for hire not rideshare
> 
> Why is it so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Now... where in FL did you go and did you have a good time?


You're really determined on this. It's admirable.

Of course she went to Disney world. She's a fan.

This is assuming she could afford the couple hundred dollar ticket... :/ unless world is cheaper than land. I paid a few hundred to hop between park and land.


----------



## Uberingdude

what really bugs me about this story is they all cut to the front of the line at the airport!



sellkatsell44 said:


> She can't afford a taxi though
> 
> You're really determined on this. It's admirable.
> 
> Of course she went to Disney world. She's a fan.
> 
> This is assuming she could afford the couple hundred dollar ticket... :/ unless world is cheaper than land. I paid a few hundred to hop between park and land.


oh I bet she's the type to spend a hundred bucks at a bar in a night. she'll just be cheap when it comes to showing courtesy to others.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


Because it's not somebody's PERSONAL VEHICLE! Ever think of that?


----------



## Trafficat

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


Uber does not even require cars to have trunks. The car could be modified to forgo the trunk and still be approved. It is best to text in advance if you have luggage to warn the driver. Besides, some drivers live out of their car. They need some place to store their personal effects.


----------



## drbrkln

"zits all over the face" vs "4 fat slobs, millennials, without knowledge of what the cash looks like, thinking stars will pay the drivers rent, and too cheap to order a larger vehicle for a little extra, to fit all 4 fat bodies and all the crap they were dragging along for the trip".....Glad they experienced this....There are no limits for millennials cheapness, stupidity, and so called "entitlement".....Bet as soon as they got in, they asked for a charger, aux cord, and we're yapping nonstop during the whole ride, trying to over scream the crap they were playing through the aux.


----------



## lady4394

Sorry for your inconvenience lilCindy. 
But yes, you could have described your need when the ride was fixed. So, he could have arranged something up. Or even suggested his space.
I have had a minimum of 100+ uber rides and I have not met any discomfort or any delay with respect to the service. Sorry again for your inconvenience and How was your trip to Florida??? Hope you had a good time with your friends. 
If you like, just post in about your trip details, so we may too try enjoying those in our next trip there.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Why did you not order an XL? Car shopping for a larger vehicle in X was your mistake.


----------



## rbkg40

4 people going to the airport on Uber X is already a predetermined disaster. Should've went XL from the get go. Pretty much should've treated 2 suitcases as another person regarding space that will be occupied.


----------



## skyking2558

Request an XL little snowflake.


----------



## BurgerTiime

That's what UberSUV option of for. Pay the extra and get a PROFESSIONAL!


----------



## freeFromUber

lady4394 said:


> Sorry for your inconvenience lilCindy.
> But yes, you could have described your need when the ride was fixed. So, he could have arranged something up. Or even suggested his space.
> I have had a minimum of 100+ uber rides and I have not met any discomfort or any delay with respect to the service. Sorry again for your inconvenience and How was your trip to Florida??? Hope you had a good time with your friends.
> If you like, just post in about your trip details, so we may too try enjoying those in our next trip there.


Why are you apologizing to her? The way she treats people is pathetic....and you apologize. Wtf? She brought this problem on herself.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver

lilCindy said:


> My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


OMG!!!

"HIM" load the luggage???? You get a RIDE(share) for 1-4 people!!! Where does it state you get "loading & unloading"? Not to mention...where does it state you get "1-4 people PLUS trunk space"???

Cindy, you are an entitled BRAT! You should have tipped the driver for TRYING to accommodate you in several different ways.

1) He SHOWED UP!

2) He WAITED for you to finish packing because you WERE NOT READY!

3) He waited more than 5 minutes for you & did not CANCEL because you were NOT ready! ( BTW- the driver only makes about 12 cents per minute while he waits.) "Starting the meter" is not some great bonus for the driver. It's about $7 per hour. Would YOU work for $7/hour? Not to mention the 15 minutes he drove to get to you for FREE!!!

4) He tried to LOAD your excessive luggage (not just looked at it & canceled).

5) He drove ABOVE the speed LIMIT to try to get your LATE asses to the airport on time (sorry he did not speed more...but you certainly would not have paid his ticket if he got stopped...would you?)

6) He did NOT cancel on you...which I would have done!

7) He did NOT know you were going to the airport until he STARTED your trip...and drivers cannot START the trip until they pick up the rider. Even so, just because your destination is the airport, that does NOT mean you will have the max # of riders plus excessive luggage. (That's why Uber has XL & SUV! Duh!) On the contrary, the driver would assume the rider is smart enough to read "CAPACITY 1-4 RIDERS" & be just that! You were NOT smart enough.

8) Uber should NOT have given you a free ride. This fiasco is ALL ON YOU! You got a rideshare for 1-4 riders. YOU WERE MORE THAN THAT! And the driver went above & beyond.

9) Uber XL & SUV won't have their luggage space filled with personal stuff. The mere definition of those services means an expectation of more stow room. But only an idiot would think that an Uber XL 1-6 riders would fit 1-6 riders PLUS 6 large suitcases.

10) Uber requires Uber X vehicles to have 4 doors to accommodate 1-4 riders NOT trunk space. (Refer to #8 above).

Btw, I drive a small SUV 1-4 rider Uber X and BMW 328i 1-4 rider Uber X. Yesterday (in the BMW) I picked up 4 people going to the airport (didn't know their destination until they TOLD me when I arrived). 2 men (1 guy was 6'5") & 2 women. Thankfully, they had 1 carryon suitcase, 1 duffle, & 1 backpack. My trunk had 5 6-packs of Diet Coke (found a great sale that day), jumper cables, my purse, my coat, & bottled water - personal crap lol. Had they had more luggage I would have instructed them to order an XL. They were SMART and knew they had very little luggage and could fit in an Uber X (1-4 riders). They could fit their bags on their lap if needed. YOU COULD NOT!

Cindy, your entitled attitude is disgusting. You made bad decisions, planned poorly, tried to be cheap, and then blamed the driver so you could get a freebie. A SMART rider would have READ the Uber X description (1-4 riders), done the math, used common sense, and ordered 2 Uber X rides at the same time (you & a friend each order 1) or Uber XL or SUV. Or ordered a "car sercice", not rideshare. Perhaps Uber should have a box for riders to specify the # of bags they have...but even Uber assumes riders are somewhat smart (can read & add).

Shame. On. You.

PS-Your personal attack on the driver ("skinny with zits") shows just how shallow you are.


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> they are certainly more professional.


If you wanted a professional when ordering from Uber then you needed to order an Uber Black.

From the Minneapolis page of the Uber.com website:

*UberBLACK*
*High-end rides with professional drivers*

UberX does NOT come with a professional driver. It's a peer to peer ridesharing service. That means the driver is simply a peer to the rider, and the rider is simply a peer to the driver. If you expect a professional driver at UberX rates, then your expectations are wrong.

Again, like many other assumptions you've made in this thread, you are pulling your expectations out of your ass, and time and time again people in this thread show you the facts that prove you wrong.


----------



## gofry

Call a cab the day before. Problem solved.


----------



## HighRollinG

UberHammer said:


> If you wanted a professional when ordering from Uber then you needed to order an Uber Black.
> 
> From the Minneapolis page of the Uber.com website:
> 
> *UberBLACK*
> *High-end rides with professional drivers*
> 
> UberX does NOT come with a professional driver. It's a peer to peer ridesharing service. That means the driver is simply a peer to the rider, and the rider is simply a peer to the driver. If you expect a professional driver at UberX rates, then your expectations are wrong.
> 
> Again, like many other assumptions you've made in this thread, you are pulling your expectations out of your ass, and time and time again people in this thread show you the facts that prove you wrong.


Yes and it is also important to TIP a professional. Whether Black ...a waitress or other service PROFESSIONAL


----------



## Papa

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Why didn't you just order a larger vehicle? You get what you are willing to pay for. Just order an SUV? Your poor experience here was based on poor planning, and an unwillingness to pay for the vehicle you actually needed. If you're on a schedule, you should be able to depart the home and enter the vehicle as soon as it arrives... It is common for UberX and other driver platforms to have personal items in their vehicles, they are after all personal vehicles...order a commercial vehicle in the future and forgo such an issue...pay to play. I'm not trying to be ugly here...Uber Riders have gotten spoiled and want more for less. This is the problem with Uber. They have destroyed the commercial transport system. They drive down price and destroy quality and duty of care. The bottom line is you get what you pay for...There is a marked different between an Uber, a Taxi, and a Car Service or limousine!!! You don't get to have it both ways. A Car Service or Limo will stage early, determine your needs prior to the trip, have primary and secondary routes, and check your flight schedule to ensure timely arrival. The Car Service/Limo Service will recommend service to meet your needs...all this comes at a cost!!! You want to push a button on an app and get service, what you get is a car that may or may not meet your needs, a driver who may or may not know where to go and when, maybe a clean car...or maybe not, and fuel to get you there...MAYBE!!! HOWEVER, it's CHEAP...



lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


This is where you are in error...


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!


This is the 2nd post from you where you clearly fail to realize that Uber (by design) is primarily made up of drivers doing this as a side gig (https://www.uber.com/sidehustle/). If you want an empty trunk with all the amenities, then order BLACK, LUX or a limo. When you fly coach you get 1 bag on most flights unless you pay extra. UberX is coach - and you probably had more than 1 bag.


----------



## Papa

lilCindy said:


> I cancelled IMMEDIATELY after they accepted. It would have cost them nothing.


Again in error, it could have cost them another rider...


----------



## grabby

lilCindy is obviously a person that has some serious self esteem problems and wants to drag others down to his/her level. 
Believing anything this person types in this forum at this point is misguided and a waste of a persons time.
lilCindy appears to totally lack human decency and common sense and can only qualify as a "Troll" in this forum.

I challenge lilCindy to reveal their Uber profile name or as the saying goes "Man Up" to their claims.

_Note: _Only a small percentage of Uber/Lyft drivers/riders have the ability or even care to come to forums like this, this is but a small segment of of reality if that.


----------



## Papa

grabby said:


> lilCindy is obviously a person that has some serious self esteem problems and wants to drag others down to his/her level.
> Believing anything this person types in this forum at this point is misguided and a waste of a persons time.
> lilCindy appears to totally lack human decency and common sense and can only qualify as a "Troll" in this forum.
> 
> I challenge lilCindy to reveal their Uber profile name or as the saying goes "Man Up" to their claims.
> 
> _Note: _Only a small percentage of Uber/Lyft drivers/riders have the ability or even care to come to forums like this, this is but a small segment of of reality if that.


grabby, love your location...any availability there???


----------



## grabby

Papa said:


> grabby, love your location...any availability there???


NO, private Island I purchased with my Uber/Lyft earnings


----------



## lilCindy

Papa said:


> Again in error, it could have cost them another rider...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/calls-to-confirm-im-picking-her-up.234604/

and this is ok?


----------



## TomH

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Only a cheap moron orders an UberX for four people and luggage.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver

lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/calls-to-confirm-im-picking-her-up.234604/
> 
> and this is ok?


Cindy,
Please note that there is a DIFFERENCE between

1) an impatient rider calling a driver right after ordering the ride to see if the driver is coming

AND

2) a rider calling to INFORM the driver that there are 4 passengers and 6+ bags and VERIFY that his car can accommodate it.

#1 is annoying & unnecessary.
#2 is responsible & considerate.

WHY DIDN'T YOU ORDER XL TO BEGIN WITH???


----------



## lilCindy

grabby said:


> lilCindy is obviously a person that has some serious self esteem problems and wants to drag others down to his/her level.
> Believing anything this person types in this forum at this point is misguided and a waste of a persons time.
> lilCindy appears to totally lack human decency and common sense and can only qualify as a "Troll" in this forum.
> 
> I challenge lilCindy to reveal their Uber profile name or as the saying goes "Man Up" to their claims.
> 
> _Note: _Only a small percentage of Uber/Lyft drivers/riders have the ability or even care to come to forums like this, this is but a small segment of of reality if that.





CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Cindy,
> Please note that there is a DIFFERENCE between
> 
> 1) an impatient rider calling a driver right after ordering
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU ORDER XL TO BEGIN WITH???





DocT said:


> If I went on vacation, I'd be raving on the sites I saw, food I ate, and new people I met.


that's what Facebook for.


----------



## merryon2nd

Mole said:


> Entitlement is a desease


Unfortunately, for this wench, its a terminal disease that's topped off with a fatal dose of arsenic stupid.

Too cheap to order XL when you have 4 riders and more bags than people? ......check
Think we know when we accept that we know where your going? ......check
Assume that you have stake in the car coming to pick you up? ......check
Doesn't understand the meaning of accountability, responsibility, or capacity, even after said is explained multiple times? .....check
Thinks that ordering and cancelling multiple rides looking for a larger car is a better use of time than merely ordering a larger car the first time? .....check

I'm surprised that drivers in Min don't run the other way when they see the name Cindy come up. I'm waiting for the day when she's somehow gone through every car in the state and rideshare is no longer an option for her. I'll throw a party.


----------



## grabby

lilCindy said:


> that's what Facebook for.


Weak Sauce, DING!


----------



## lilCindy

HighRollinG said:


> Yes and it is also important to TIP a professional. Whether Black ...a waitress or other service PROFESSIONAL


is an Uber a professional driver? I always get mixed messages here.


----------



## Scott Thatcher

lilCindy said:


> 166 pounds? Guess what, my friends and especially I weigh ALOT less than 166.


Show pictures or we all know your lying


----------



## merryon2nd

According to you, taking stock of advertisement from 2007, we are. So, it's YOUR job as a Professional's customer to tip. That's what I take away from your posts anyway. Or would you like to take all that BS back now and accept that you were wrong?


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy - The main issue is Uber is vague at best, as to how Uber works. They leave much of it to the passengers & drivers to figure out. XL truly is the best situation when there are more than 2-3 passengers with luggage. And in your case, more affordable. Because, XL is only 50% more than UberX. You ended up having to pay 2x by ordering two UberX.

Most of those replying here (much of it in fun) are UberX and can not do UberXL, so they are not trying to make more money. Personally, I am Select with a Hybrid Lincoln and my trunk can only take one large suit case, or two-three carry on, simply because the Hybrid battery takes up 40% of the trunk space.

XL is for 'up to 6 passengers' or in a case like yours, 4 passengers with bags. Those two extra seats can handle the extra bags. Notice it's 'or extra luggage,' not 'and' 












lilCindy said:


> is an Uber a professional driver? I always get mixed messages here.


UberBlack & SUV are professional drivers. They have a TCP license. The rest are part-time to full-time Rideshare drivers.



merryon2nd said:


> According to you, taking stock of advertisement from 2007, we are. So, it's YOUR job as a Professional's customer to tip. That's what I take away from your posts anyway. Or would you like to take all that BS back now and accept that you were wrong?


If I am not mistaken, OP quotes Uber's 'Your Personal Driver' - no guarantee of 'professional' in that.


----------



## merryon2nd

UberLaLa said:


> If I am not mistaken, OP quotes Uber's 'Your Personal Driver' - no guarantee of 'professional' in that.


True. I do believe that somehow the way her mind works takes PERSONAL and somehow warps it into PROFESSIONAL. Because she keeps word vomiting the word Professional for some reason.


----------



## Cklw

Rat said:


> So you were too cheap to order XL while having four people and a ton of luggage, demanded the driver leave his personal property unsecured out in the open, demanded he risk his livelihood by breaking the law, and didn't pay for the ride after all. You are a disgusting, entitled waste of protoplasm.


she did offer to tip him 5 stars! what is the going rates on stars these days?



lilCindy said:


> Because when I requested my Uber, I put in the airport as my destination! Duh!


we don't see destination until after we start trup.


----------



## UberLaLa

merryon2nd said:


> True. I do believe that somehow the way her mind works takes PERSONAL and somehow warps it into PROFESSIONAL. Because she keeps word vomiting the word Professional for some reason.


Uber/Travis have played some serious word games over the years.



Cklw said:


> she did offer to tip him 5 stars! what is the going rates on stars these days?
> 
> we don't see destination until after we start trup.


Let's be *very clear*. _Start Trip _can mean accept in some passenger's minds. Driver does not know where the passenger is going when they accept the trip. Driver only knows where the passenger is going once the passenger gets in the car and driver swipes the app to begin (start) the actual trip with passenger in the car. 

Unless of course, the driver asks passenger before, which Uber frowns upon.


----------



## Scott Thatcher

wk1102 said:


> Now... where in FL did you go and did you have a good time?


I will give you my answer, the one time I went to FL we went to Universal Studios, stayed at the Hard Rock, lots of fun. I had a WONDERFUL time


----------



## grabby

"
*Driver made me late for the airport!" *

I hope that is the first of many many many more times.

At this point I feel obligated to decline any ping for a rider whose name starts with "C"


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> And what if the UberXL was filled up anyhow? What good would that have done me? I would have gotten to the airport late just the same and refunded just the same. It does not matter if you are driving Uber mini or Uber xxxl if you are working with an inconsiderate driver.
> 
> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


time to get thru your thick skull, you paid for 4 seats. that' it. admit it, you are to cheap to order xl. split 4 ways, that'
what $8 each?

I can fit 4 people easily, my trunk is empty, even empty I can only transport 3 pieces of luggage in trunk, and it is decent sized.


----------



## UberHammer

From: https://help.uber.com/h/56270015-1d...pFMy41M-63GEr7umg6TU0gbUbsCIYWe9j3H2AdGbvI=#_
_
Consecutive cancellations
To keep the app running smoothly for everyone, you may be charged a penalty when you cancel trips more than once in a short period of time. _

Uber does NOT want riders cancelling trips over and over and over again to get a certain kind of car. lilCindy would have been charged a penalty if she kept doing it. The fact that she claimed earlier in the thread that Uber encourages riders to do it shows just how far removed from reality she is. She has seriously psychological problems.


----------



## merryon2nd

UberHammer said:


> Uber does NOT want riders cancelling trips over and over and over again to get a certain kind of car. lilCindy would have been charged a penalty if she kept doing it. The fact that she claimed earlier in the thread that Uber encourages riders to do it shows just how far removed from reality she is. She has seriously psychological problems.


A terminal case of entitlement topped off with a fatal dose of stupid. I'm wondering WHY natural selection doesn't work on humans as well as it does wild animals.


----------



## Cklw

freeFromUber said:


> Let's see....4 people, with "lot of luggage." Did the thought of ordering an XL ever enter your mind?


she doesn't know how to use her mind.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

So you ordered two X's which would have been the price for one XL. That was smart on your part. Don't be so cheap and you wouldn't have a problem.

Second, X is mostly full of compact and smaller sedans, what were you thinking trying to fit 4 people's worth of luggage? I can tell you now, an Optima is on the bigger side for a sedan and 4 large suitcases would never fit in my trunk.

Third, X is rideshare, which is sharing a ride. This is not a taxi service. We are required to have 4 open seats with seatbelts, that's it.

Fourth, if you were prepared, order a taxi who you can confirm had the room and would wait for you. Why you are "trying" to get an uber is beyond me. What if there were no cars that morning? You would be S.O.L.

Fifth, guarantee this is fake as hell like all your other posts. If you have that many bad experiences, don't take Uber? We don't need your kind in our vehicles.

Get a license and a car. If you lost your license because of a DUI or something, that's your own damn fault. You get what you can get and be happy for it.


----------



## UberHammer

merryon2nd said:


> A terminal case of entitlement topped off with a fatal dose of stupid. I'm wondering WHY natural selection doesn't work on humans as well as it does wild animals.


Oh it does. I can't imagine any man ever marrying this woman. She won't procreate.


----------



## merryon2nd

UberHammer said:


> Oh it does. I can't imagine any man ever marrying this woman. She won't procreate.


This alone gives me a touch of hope for our species


----------



## grabby

A person has to wonder, if "lolCindy" was a smart young College girl as "she" claims, why waste time in THIS forum with Uber drivers? I mean really?


----------



## Cklw

this reminds me of a time i had to do a pick up at the Westgate here in Vegas. there was a party of 4. at least 6 full size luggage, and many small ones. I picked my pax up. as a prius pulls up. the party of starts talking to the driver of the prius. my pax says wait he wants to see the look on the parties face when the driver cancels at 5 minutes.

they were arguing with the driver on why the all couldn't fit and the luggage. driver at 5:01, cancels and leaves. we had a good laugh and convo about people's misguided expectations.

lilCindy were you in Vegas this past summer?


----------



## NUBER-LE

I have officially BLACKLISTED any riders names " CINDY".


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the Capital of Your Nation, the regulations allow the cab driver to have a spare tyre, a jack and a "tote" that can contain cleaning supplies, jumper cables, a can of oil and transmission fluid, some tools. If you have more than that in the trunk you are liable for a summons for a "dirty trunk". Most cab drivers do not want too much stuff in their trunk. If you have too much stuff in the trunk, you can not haul too many suitcases, which means that you can not do too many airport trips. Airport trips are among the most profitable.
> 
> If you want cab service, though, you must pay for it. If you want discount cab service, your service is going to be disconuted.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


lilCindy said:


> answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


^^^^^^^^^^^........one answer above, two below\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


DocT said:


> Taxis are regulated, as it was already stated. Uber/Lyft X/Classic are NOT taxis.





lilCindy said:


> so why are they regulated to keep their trunks open? what is the point?....
> 
> BECAUSE PEOPLE OFTEN CARRY THINGS!


I am assuming that your use of "open" is a rather uncommon one in common parlance> I assume that you mean "available" or "devoid of clutter".

The regulations about trunks have been in force since the horsey days, in many jurisdictions. Some of them have not been cleaned up since. In fact, there was a rule on the books in the Capital of Your Nation that required cabs to have a broom and a bucket. It was not removed until 1989. The reason for the rules, in most cases, was actually more for sanitation rather than accommodation of baggage. The Harassmen-ER-uh-_*HACK*_ Inspector issues a summons for a "dirty trunk". There is no category for "cluttered trunk". The adjudicators always have upheld "dirty trunk" summonses when the trunk was cluttered, rather than dirty.

The smarter cab driver keeps his trunk uncluttered for the reasons that I have cited. We DO know what we are doing out here.



wk1102 said:


> Because they serve one purpose, to be a taxi.


In many cases, the owner-operator's vehicle is also his private car, as it is the only vehicle that he owns. Most rentals here are twenty four hours and by the week, so even the rental drivers here will use the cab as a private car when he is not working. In fact, years back, many of the drivers got into the cab business because it allowed them to have a car and cover the expenses of ownership of a motor vehicle. These guys used to drive only enough to pay for the car, maintenance, insurance and gasolene. Time was that you could walk into several new car dealerships in the Capital of Your Nation, show your hack face and the salesman would tell you to go out onto that lot and pick out any car that you wanted. By the time that you were finished, he had the car note already drawn up and waiting for your signature. You handed over the down payment, he handed you the keys and a pair of temporary plates. These guys then drove enough hours to make payments, pay insurance, buy gasolene and put a few dollars aside for mechanical work.

Most of us, are, however, smart enough to take the stuff out of our trunk before we go to work.



sellkatsell44 said:


> She can't afford a taxi though


She might be able to afford it, she is just too cheap to pay for it and tip the driver. She does not understand that you get that for which you pay. If you are willing only to pay for a dilettante, you get dilettante service. If you are willing to pay for a professional, you get professional service.








Uberingdude said:


> I bet she's the type to spend a hundred bucks at a bar in a night. she'll just be cheap when it comes to showing courtesy to others.


They spend more than one hundred bananas in a club or to go to a show, then cry about a fifteen dollar UberX fare. Back before we had meters, we had zones. There was this one particular overpriced French restaurant in the City (I know, it is redundant to post "Overpriced" French Restaurant). To get to a popular hotel, all that you had to do was drive fifty feet to the light, turn left and go up the street. It took less than ten minutes. In a metered cab in another major US City, the ride would have been five to seven dollars. Because of where the zone lines were drawn, the ride to this popular hotel was a quick, two zone ride. The restaurant used to call the cabs. It has cost extra to call a cab in the Capital of Your Nation since the 1920s. Usually, there were four passengers, and you charged extra for each additional passenger. As a result, the ride often cost about eleven dollars. The people used to scream and would not hear the legitimate explanation. More than one time, in exasperation at their stubbornness, I used to remark: "You just dropped over seven hundred dollars on dinner for the four of you that was worth seventy five dollars, on a good day. Now you are caterwauling about an eleven dollar cab fare?"



HighRollinG said:


> Yes and it is also important to TIP a professional. Whether Black ...a waitress or other service PROFESSIONAL


Yes, it is, but there is nothing wrong with tipping an UberX driver, either. .....or by your avatar are we to deduce that you consider it important to whIP
your TNC driver?



Papa said:


> You get what you are willing to pay for.
> 
> Your poor experience here was based on poor planning, and an unwillingness to pay for the vehicle you actually needed.
> 
> It is common for UberX and other driver platforms to have personal items in their vehicles, they are after all personal vehicles...order a commercial vehicle in the future and forgo such an issue...pay to play.
> 
> Uber Riders have gotten spoiled and want more for less.
> 
> Uber. They have destroyed the commercial transport system. They drive down price and destroy quality.
> 
> you get what you pay for...There is a marked different between an Uber, a Taxi, and a Car Service or limousine!!! You don't get to have it both ways.
> 
> A Car Service or Limo will stage early, determine your needs prior to the trip,
> 
> This is where you are in error...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ALL OF THE ABOVE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

As a long time cab dispatcher in the Capital of Your Nation, I can assure you that the cab companies also stage early and make sure that you have the proper vehicle to accommodate the passengers and suitcases. Further, here at least, most of the customers were hip enough to let us know up front that they needed a van or station waggon (back when they still built those things), Most of the riding public knew that shared riding was at the discretion of the drivers and companies, so, they let us know that they had more than a few pieces of baggage to make sure that they did not have to share the cab, either,



lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/calls-to-confirm-im-picking-her-up.234604/
> 
> and this is ok?


....................and your point is______________________________________________________?



lilCindy said:


> is an Uber a professional driver?


If I leave the cab at home that day and you happen to get me as your UberX driver, he is.



Cklw said:


> she did offer to tip him 5 stars! what is the going rates on stars these days?


I am not sure that I can render a direct answer to your question, but allow me to put it this way: one time, I tried to pay my mortgage with stars, badges and notes. The bank threatened to foreclose.



UberHammer said:


> Oh it does. I can't imagine any man ever marrying this woman. She won't procreate.


Well expressed, Sir; the banner under my ID precludes my commenting further, but, My Good Sir; WELL expressed INDEED.


----------



## lilCindy

UberHammer said:


> From: https://help.uber.com/h/56270015-1d1d-4c08-a460-3b94a090de23?state=BpFMy41M-63GEr7umg6TU0gbUbsCIYWe9j3H2AdGbvI=#_
> _
> Consecutive cancellations
> To keep the app running smoothly for everyone, you may be charged a penalty when you cancel trips more than once in a short period of time. _
> 
> Uber does NOT want riders cancelling trips over and over and over again to get a certain kind of car. lilCindy would have been charged a penalty if she kept doing it. The fact that she claimed earlier in the thread that Uber encourages riders to do it shows just how far removed from reality she is. She has seriously psychological problems.


Who has psychological problems? I never claimed that Uber encourages Riders cancel.


----------



## semi-retired

This is the thread that never ends
It just goes on and on my friends
lilcindy started singing it, not knowing what it was
And she'll continue singing it forever just because
This is the thread that never ends...


----------



## Cableguynoe

grabby said:


> A person has to wonder, if "lolCindy" was a smart young College girl as "she" claims, why waste time in THIS forum with Uber drivers? I mean really?
> 
> ?


Not about to read all 15 pages, but skimming through this thread I found this.

Has to be the best post here, by far.


----------



## Mole

semi-retired said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> It just goes on and on my friends
> lilcindy started singing it, not knowing what it was
> And she'll continue singing it forever just because
> This is the thread that never ends...


I wonder why this ride you speak of still bothers you months later. Is it because mommy and daddy gave you everything all the time and you have entitlement issues. It's done and over move on with other issues in your life. Clearly you refuse to accept the simple facts in your story you had to much stuff and tried to game the system and it did not work. Move on or maybe get a therapist to help you with your issues.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

wk1102 said:


> Wait until that taxi meter starts clicking 2.75, 3.02, 3.28, 3.55, 3.82, 4.09, 4.36, 4.63, 4.90, 5.17... and that's just the 1st mile. 27 cents every 1/10th mile or 176 yard or 528 feet. The anxiety of watching that damn meter.. Ugh. Oh traffic jam, .10 every 15 seconds when moving under 20mph..
> 
> Then she'll have the driver screaming into his phone on Farsi and blasting some Persian music.
> View attachment 197080
> 
> Lol...
> 
> lilCindy educate yourself on the difference between the services we've mentioned. I suggest you use taxis for a while, maybe you'll gain a new appreciation for your next uber driver.
> 
> The name calling and blaming others really needs to stop, be accountable. Grow up.
> 
> Again, lilCindy let me ask. Did you enjoy your visit to my home state, FL? What did you do? Where in FL did you visit?


imagine this a taxi was 31 dollars max then uber was probobly 10-20 dollars she didnt want to spring 10 dollars more for a easier ride. damn


----------



## Jinxstone

Any driver who ruins lilCindy's day is a 5 star driver to me. Uber on, my man.


----------



## semi-retired

Are these the vacation pics? I mean with the little bit of luggage you claimed to have but all the room you needed, it might make sense...










((Come on! I realize beached whales are not funny, poor whales, but you all thought about it as a good meme!  ))


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> Who has psychological problems? *I never claimed that Uber encourages Riders cancel.*


Yes you did, right here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-made-me-late-for-the-airport.234477/#post-3519885


----------



## Cklw

imo, lilCindy is mean spiteful person, i reached this not by her posts (which don't help her case) but how she describes people.

The return phone guy, instead of just saying the guy.

instead of just saying the driver, she makes sure to describe the driver in a demeaning way. skinny, zit faced. and these are just the recent ones. about to start to work, so don't have the time to dig up her other posts.

but her descriptions do nothing for the story except make her look petty, judgemental, and mean.


----------



## lilCindy

UberHammer said:


> Yes you did, right here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-made-me-late-for-the-airport.234477/#post-3519885


I did not make the comment. An Uber driver made it. I was simply drawing attention to it.


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> I did not make the comment. An Uber driver made it. I was simply drawing attention to it.


Lol!

You've got a great career in politics ahead of you. Well played!


----------



## Cklw

UberHammer said:


> Lol!
> 
> You've got a great career in politics ahead of you. Well played!


dont encourage her, we have enough idiots in DC


----------



## grabby

Would love to know what lilCindy's profile rating is


----------



## negeorgia

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


4 adults and luggage? Not one thought about XL or LyftPlus?


----------



## ImSkittles

lilCindy said:


> Who has psychological problems? I never claimed that Uber encourages Riders cancel.


 Clearly there is something off about you. Whether or not you're a troll is of no significance here. Your story shows a real lack of intelligence on your part. People have been trying to explain to you what you did wrong and how this whole situation is your own fault.

It's clear that you do not have the intelligence to understand the written word. It's also clear that you do not have the intelligence to learn.

It's unfortunate that you have a mental disability but might I suggest to you that you inform people of your disability so they can speak to you in a more favorable way... Maybe in language that would be more suitable to your disability.

Shoot, there's probably people here that would even help you be a better troll&#8230; You know, the kind of troll that doesn't look quite so stupid.

On the good side though&#8230; 
I've been able to learn quite a few things from this thread.


----------



## brianboru

Please ping me LilCindy and I will make sure you have a ride that justifies your ridiculous complaints.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

lilCindy said:


> My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again.


I stopped reading after I read "lots of luggage".
I could care less what you posted after "lots of luggage". If you did not order an SUV then this is 100% your fault. If getting somewhere with "lots of luggage" is crucial then ordering from the dollar menu is just plain ignorant. This is no doubt about it, no one to blame but you, no pointing fingers 100% your fault.

You placed your critical, must be there on time, cannot be late, plane will not wait for me trust into someone that makes minimum wage? I sure hope you don't try to save a few bucks and get your medical procedures performed in Mexico. Hopefully you learned something.


----------



## merryon2nd

Let's say I go to a world class facility to purchase a car. I expect that car to hold up. If it does not, I can sue, on lemon law grounds. If I go to a buy here pay here, i expect a beater with a 30 day warranty, and a major break down next day.

How is this on topic? Easy.

Black car services are world class vehicle for hire services. They are hired for perfectionist services. They are hired for on time reliability. Their jobs are in jeopardy every day for failure to conform. People who hire these services are those who get where they want to go on time, in style, without issue. These are people who are smart.

People who need that professionalism, and are just as intelligent, but lack black car service money, call a taxi. Who is regulated by the same core, but is slightly less reliable.

Then there are people that lack the common sense to realize this, in general. They go to that buy here, pay here (uber) and expect the same service and level of perfection and all the bells and whistles for $60 a month, and complain and whine when reality smacks them in the face. But because there is no warranty, they have no case.

Just like our OP, sets herself up for failure, comes on here, insults our work and intellect towards our job, and expects sympathy from the very people she just afronted.

If you want, ma'am, to get to the airport on time, then please use a regulated form of transportation so that we can provide service to people that actually appreciate us for what we are without getting a condescending post describing us as ugly and our attempts to provide you with a ride as an inconvenience to you.

This solves issues on both the rider and the drivers side. But...honestly, mostly the drivers side.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Is it even possible for one rider to have this many bad Uber experiences?


----------



## brianboru

Here is a pic of the real LilCindy:


----------



## merryon2nd

Lol brianboru, I could honestly see that.

Imho, if one person has that many bad experiences with the same service with many different cars and drivers... chances are that the service is not the issue as the most common denominator is the person ordering the service.


----------



## Cableguynoe

merryon2nd said:


> Lol brianboru, I could honestly see that.
> 
> Imho, if one person has that many bad experiences with the same service with many different cars and drivers... chances are that the service is not the issue as the most common denominator is the person ordering the service.


Brilliant post


----------



## sellkatsell44

Cableguynoe said:


> Is it even possible for one rider to have this many bad Uber experiences?


Must be her rating. According to her she takes Uber a lot. I've slowed down a lot on my trips but in the past two years according to uber I've taken 657 trips.

But I've only had 1 1/2 bad experiences.


----------



## RamzFanz

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


You may be one of the worst passengers ever.

ORDER AN XL IF YOU NEED AN XL!

This entire thing was your fault.

And no, you were not prepared, you wanted him to wait while you went back in and tooled around doing things you could have done while waiting for the driver to drive to you.

And then you wanted him to freaking speed!? What?!

Oh, and WTF does the driver's appearance have to do with anything?!?


----------



## HighRollinG

merryon2nd said:


> Let's say I go to a world class facility to purchase a car. I expect that car to hold up. If it does not, I can sue, on lemon law grounds. If I go to a buy here pay here, i expect a beater with a 30 day warranty, and a major break down next day.
> 
> How is this on topic? Easy.
> 
> Black car services are world class vehicle for hire services. They are hired for perfectionist services. They are hired for on time reliability. Their jobs are in jeopardy every day for failure to conform. People who hire these services are those who get where they want to go on time, in style, without issue. These are people who are smart.
> 
> People who need that professionalism, and are just as intelligent, but lack black car service money, call a taxi. Who is regulated by the same core, but is slightly less reliable.
> 
> Then there are people that lack the common sense to realize this, in general. They go to that buy here, pay here (uber) and expect the same service and level of perfection and all the bells and whistles for $60 a month, and complain and whine when reality smacks them in the face. But because there is no warranty, they have no case.
> 
> Just like our OP, sets herself up for failure, comes on here, insults our work and intellect towards our job, and expects sympathy from the very people she just afronted.
> 
> If you want, ma'am, to get to the airport on time, then please use a regulated form of transportation so that we can provide service to people that actually appreciate us for what we are without getting a condescending post describing us as ugly and our attempts to provide you with a ride as an inconvenience to you.
> 
> This solves issues on both the rider and the drivers side. But...honestly, mostly the drivers side.


You need to realize MOST people have no clue about the nuances of taxi/rideshare. They just see the ads. You see Cindy spends her days in college studying things that lead to a career. Its unfair to expect her to have the same know;ledge of rideshare, Black, peeing in a bottle, car living, working for sub minimum wage, vomit cleaning techniques etc...that UP forum members have


----------



## merryon2nd

HighRollinG said:


> You see Cindy spends her days in college studying things that lead to a career


Then I would assume that she would take a moment, assess the situation, and ask questions. Because that's what I did in college. College is designed to draw out the inherent common sense and quest for knowledge inside of every human being, and make them quest more knowledge.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

lilCindy : Good troll but I think its a miss you didn't work a fake service animal into the story.


----------



## ImSkittles

HighRollinG said:


> You need to realize MOST people have no clue about the nuances of taxi/rideshare. They just see the ads. You see Cindy spends her days in college studying things that lead to a career. Its unfair to expect her to have the same know;ledge of rideshare, Black, peeing in a bottle, car living, working for sub minimum wage, vomit cleaning techniques etc...that UP forum members have


 Actually she has plenty of information. The problem seems to be in her inability to learn. People here are trying to explain it to her but she just keeps coming up with new excuses&#8230; Lame excuses.

Is she also too stupid to understand that she shouldn't cut in line at the airport? Most children in kindergarten have learned how to stand in line properly.

At what point do you think she should be held accountable for her decisions?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

merryon2nd said:


> Then I would assume that she would take a moment, assess the situation, and ask questions. Because that's what I did in college. College is designed to draw out the inherent common sense and quest for knowledge inside of every human being, and make them quest more knowledge.


merryon2nd Wow my bad...I thought it was about booze and getting laid. Guess thats why I drive for Fuber


----------



## merryon2nd

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Wow my bad...I thought it was about booze and getting laid. Guess thats why I drive for Fuber


LMFAO It's about that too mind you.


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> You need to realize MOST people have no clue about the nuances of taxi/rideshare. They just see the ads. *You see Cindy spends her days in college studying things that lead to a career*. Its unfair to expect her to have the same know;ledge of rideshare, Black, peeing in a bottle, car living, working for sub minimum wage, vomit cleaning techniques etc...that UP forum members have


wk1102 you now know what lilCindy was doing in Florida. Studying. And all those times she left the bar at 2am? That proves how studious she is. See, Starbucks 24/7 are very rare. So she is going to study until last call.

And HighRollinG would know all about that minimum wage, he's trying to be bougie on it.

And what millennial doesn't know about the power of google? Oh, the ones that are earning minimum wage and "fishing" for a luxury car because they can't afford more then a few dollars and don't want no corolla.


----------



## UberPyro

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


A couple points.
A). Im willing to bet that you requested Uber X? Im also willing to bet that 80+% of X drivers do not have enough space in an empty trunk to accomade more than one luggage item per rider. When you have multiple people and more than a single piece of luggage per person select XL or SUV to guarantee they can accommodate you and your luggage. 
B). I don't care if the roads are empty or not speeding is speeding. You may even say you would pay the ticket if they get pulled over but 99.999% of people will never follow through and you demanding that your driver speed for a hundred dollar (minimum in most places) ticket is not worth the 5-20$ the driver is being paid for the trip so no, I will NEVER do more than 3mph over posted unless a significant cash upfront tip is on the table
C). I didn't catch where you live so I'm not sure the saftey of your neighborhood but I would also NEVER leave my own personal belongings at your home to accommodate your extra luggage for a couple reasons, being, C.1) say he does leave his stuff at your house. Now your one way 20$(average as you never stated how much you paid) one way fare now became a $20 round trip fare that he makes ~$10 on. Does that seem favorable? Not likely. And C.2) what happens if his items get stolen/ damaged? Not only has he had to drive round trip for little to no payment for the return, but now he's lost whatever his items were
Final point
D). Lyft drivers are close to ~0.0% different from Uber drivers(at least where I live). In fact probably 70% at minimum drive for both as is..



UberBastid said:


> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


Maybe you could request a Select vehicle? Drivers are required to have nicer/newer vehicle AND have higher requirements to continue driving for Select, IE they tend to be more professional quality than base X. When you pay peanuts that's the service you are going to get. When you pay for a higher quality you get a higher quality...


----------



## SaintCl89

I’ve had people play this fishing game on me. I had a long ride. The girl said she had to cancel 4 times till she got me. I said imagine that. Well unfortunately line rides are quick in and out rides and if you want me to take your dorm room from here to another state you can cancel cause we won’t be able to get your whole dorm in the truck in 37 seconds and furthermore line rides accommodate 1-2 people. Not 1-2 people plus a dorm. Sorry. She didn’t understand and I cancelled and left


----------



## UberPyro

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


Also willing to bet the driver had 0 idea you were going to the airport until he arrived AND THEN the app tells him the destination



lilCindy said:


> In any case, it is irrelevant. I did not need seating for 6 passengers. There were only four of us. We only needed seating for 4 passengers as well as an Uber that did not occupy the trunk space we were paying for.


Again you are not paying for the trunk. You are paying for the place to sit your rear end and a seatbelt. That's it. Trunk space IS NOT Guaranteed nor is it EVER even mentioned to drivers by Uber. We are a ride for you, not a freight hauler


----------



## brianboru

LilCindy does provide a valuable service here. S/he provides confirmation that some of the pax are as mentally ill as we suspect.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

UberPyro said:


> Trunk space IS NOT Guaranteed nor is it EVER even mentioned to drivers by Uber. We are a ride for you, not a freight hauler


Tunk space and tips...expected but not mandatory


----------



## SaintCl89

As an XL driver my cargo area is always clear for long trips and luggage because that's what XL IS FOR. Had I (or any other xl driver for that matter) gotten ordered, you would have had a truck with room for 7 or. Room for 4 and luggage. First time. No cancels. No fishing.


----------



## ImSkittles

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tunk space and tips...expected but not mandatory


It's funny how lilcindy understands the concept of tips not being required for an Uber ride but she can't grasp the fact that allowing use of the trunk is not required by Uber either, lol.


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


Unless you called or texted the driver, he didn't know you were going to the airport - only Uber knew that. By design, Uber does not tell the driver where you are going until the driver arrives at your location and starts the trip - this is to prevent drivers from "cherry picking" the good trips and ignoring the rest.


----------



## lilCindy

Ziggy said:


> Unless you called or texted the driver, he didn't know you were going to the airport - only Uber knew that. By design, Uber does not tell the driver where you are going until the driver arrives at your location and starts the trip - this is to prevent drivers from "cherry picking" the good trips and ignoring the rest.


Well this guy sure cherry-picked .



UberPyro said:


> Also willing to bet the driver had 0 idea you were going to the airport until he arrived AND THEN the app tells him the destination
> 
> Again you are not paying for the trunk. You are paying for the place to sit your rear end and a seatbelt. That's it. Trunk space IS NOT Guaranteed nor is it EVER even mentioned to drivers by Uber. We are a ride for you, not a freight hauler


That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


----------



## ImSkittles

lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .


How did he "cherry pick?" Your story said that he took you and how you yelled at him and he STILL allowed you to remain in his car! I see you're changing your story again.


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .


No - this guy did not "cherry pick" it was assigned to him after you canceled the 2 previous drivers. Drivers have no way of finding out the destination until they start the trip.

The common sense approach would have been to call him and say "there are 4 of us going to the airport and we have 2 bags each - Can we fit in your car?". I get calls like this all the time and since I drive a big SUV that sits 6 passengers, I can almost always accommodate them. On a few occasions, people have asked me if they can fit 7 people and my response has always been that they should cancel and either get 2 cars or try and find someone driving an SUV that holds 7 passengers - because my SUV only allows for 6 passengers.

Communicating with the driver in advance goes a long way to a smooth trip.


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


A better analogy is going to a fast foot restaurant and expecting full table service.

You have yet to provide any evidence at all that Uber X provides trunk space. Go to Uber.com and find it. If you're right, then you'll find it.


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


That's not a good analogy - a better analogy is "booking 4 seats on a plane and being told that you can only have 1 piece of luggage per person". Most airlines will let you take more than 1 bag per person for a fee; however, if you are flying on a small turbo-prop plane you may be restricted to only 1 bag per person due to weight restrictions for that plane.

In either case, call the driver in advance to make sure he can accommodate you.


----------



## nickd8775

Why are we feeding the troll?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Ziggy said:


> That's not a good analogy - a better analogy is "booking 4 seats on a plane and being told that you can only have 1 piece of luggage per person". Most airlines will let you take more than 1 bag per person for a fee; however, if you are flying on a small turbo-prop plane you may be restricted to only 1 bag per person due to weight restrictions for that plane.
> 
> In either case, call the driver in advance to make sure he can accommodate you.


This is exactly why I'm loyal to one airline now for domestic and why I have their cc and put all my $$ to getting myself the priority boarding.

I always have one carryon that's smaller than the 20" allotted and a small purse.

But when I first started traveling there were always these a*holes that would bring 2-4 carry ons and if the flight attendants didn't feel like arguing with them or enforcing that rule, they'll get away with hogging the overhead space...leaving me screwed.


----------



## Working4peanuts

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is just for shhhh and giggles, really.
> 
> I think a few threads ago I've come to the realization that people like lilCindy HighRollinG are:
> 
> 1) working minimum wage and therefore they're forced to be cheap but
> 2) still entitled because they've been brainwashed by the reality shows to think they ought to sip champagne on a HH rate 24/7 and you still should kiss their knuckle and curtsy at the HH rate they pay you because to them that's mega bucks yo.
> 3) as uber drivers you probably make more then them on your slow day then they do on an average day so
> 4) you should feel sorry for them because their hard earn dollars are putting food on your table (lilcindy's words literally, which makes me believe that $5 is a lot of money to her...that's what a meal on her table costs but she's decided to grace y'all with the $5 instead when she Uber pools).
> 
> And lastly, this is a hard earned vacation for her and her gfs. Florida may be state side to y'all, and not much, but to her that's like going to bora bora.





sellkatsell44 said:


> wk1102 you now know what lilCindy was doing in Florida. Studying. And all those times she left the bar at 2am? That proves how studious she is. See, Starbucks 24/7 are very rare. So she is going to study until last call.
> 
> And HighRollinG would know all about that minimum wage, he's trying to be bougie on it.
> 
> And what millennial doesn't know about the power of google? Oh, the ones that are earning minimum wage and "fishing" for a luxury car because they can't afford more then a few dollars and don't want no corolla.


Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm beginning to feel sorry for Cindy after reading all the posts on this thread.

A few months ago i got a trip request from a very expensive luxury hotel. And a poo request at that!

When i arrived Mr. And Mrs. Thurston Howell iii approached my car. They were followed by a bellhop with one of those luggage carts you see on 1930s movies. There had to be 10 suitcases on it!

I told the bellhop there was no way those suitcases would fit in my car. He assured me he could make them fit. Then i assured him i didn't care what he thought and told the howells i would not be driving them and cancelled the ride.

The point is uber allows, even encourages these a**wipes to abuse us. After all just like with Cindy they eventually get something for nothing.

Uber should never accept a pool ride from a hotel that costs more than $200 a day. But they do. And eventually it will be one of the reasons uber goes out of business.


----------



## backcountryrez

lilCindy said:


> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


No, there are regulations and polices in place for restaurants that state it must maintain cleanliness. However, nowhere in the Uber TOS says that we are to make space available for luggage and/or cargo for our riders. Opting to provide adequate cargo space means we are utilizing "best practices" to our customers.

A more fitting analogy would be going to buy a large screen TV and expecting the store to deliver it for you gratis once you've found out you couldn't fit it in your car.


----------



## UberPat

Why the hell have we given this well known troll 17 pages of responses???

People...Uber People...we are better than this.

Don't feed the damn trolls.


----------



## Ziggy

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is exactly why I'm loyal to one airline now for domestic and why I have their cc and put all my $$ to getting myself the priority boarding.
> 
> I always have one carryon that's smaller than the 20" allotted and a small purse.
> 
> But when I first started traveling there were always these a*holes that would bring 2-4 carry ons and if the flight attendants didn't feel like arguing with them or enforcing that rule, they'll get away with hogging the overhead space...leaving me screwed.


Yeah - I hear you. Same here - 90% of my flights are on United and my premier status guarantees me early boarding which I used to pay for before, because of all these self-entitled wannabes like the OP bringing too much luggage on their trip


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Working4peanuts said:


> Uber should never accept a pool ride from a hotel that costs more than $200 a day. But they do. And eventually it will be one of the reasons uber goes out of business.


Problem is 90% of drivers would take it and smile. Probably more like 95% for Pool drivers. You being a Pool-ber and declining is more of an outlier.


----------



## Ziggy

nickd8775 said:


> Why are we feeding the troll?


slow day


----------



## lilCindy

backcountryrez said:


> No, there are regulations and polices in place for restaurants that state it must maintain cleanliness. However, nowhere in the Uber TOS says that we are to make space available for luggage and/or cargo for our riders. Opting to provide adequate cargo space means we are utilizing "best practices" to our customers.
> 
> A more fitting analogy would be going to buy a large screen TV and expecting the store to deliver it for you gratis once you've found out you couldn't fit it in your car.


You are making the argument that everyone in the world would behave like there was not regulation. I choose to disagree. It is just some Industries.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> 90% of driversProbably more like 95% for Pool drivers. You being a Pool-ber and declining is more of an outlier.


That is why we so desperately need pooluber in Minneapolis.


----------



## Cklw

brianboru said:


> Here is a pic of the real LilCindy:


dont insult this guy, he has more class than cindy


----------



## sellkatsell44

Working4peanuts said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm beginning to feel sorry for Cindy after reading all the posts on this thread.
> .


I kinda do too, but then she posts and shows me she can handle herself, and I have to say, regardless of our differences (we actually may have no agreeing POV); she's not as bad as HighRollinG.

Response wise, she's better than he is.

But they're both on the low pay, med taste lane so if nothing else they can get together.


----------



## HighRollinG

Haha...18 pages of Uber driver butt hurt! Unbelieveable. Tons of class. Don't take your personal shame and self loathing out on a legit question from lilCindy !

18 pages of trying to say you cant expect a trunk since its not on Ubers website. HAVE YOU SEEN UBERS AT THE AIRPORT----every trunk is popped

Most of the comments are just trying to put down our OP so you all can feel better about yourselves. Sad.

Wake up

You are servants...bottom rung lowest paid servants. Sorry there are NO OPTIONS 4u. Life's like that sometimes. Start thinking like a business where you actual LISTEN to customers rather than just crying to Uncle Uber for more allowance


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .
> 
> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


how did he cherry pick when he doesn't know the location? are you able to comprehend what you are being told? Or is your head so far up your full point of contact to?


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> Haha...18 pages of Uber driver butt hurt! Unbelieveable. Tons of class. Don't take your personal shame and self loathing out on a legit question from lilCindy !
> 
> 18 pages of trying to say you cant expect a trunk since its not on Ubers website. HAVE YOU SEEN UBERS AT THE AIRPORT----every trunk is popped
> 
> Most of the comments are just trying to put down our OP so you all can feel better about yourselves. Sad.
> 
> Wake up
> 
> You are servants...bottom rung lowest paid servants. Sorry there are NO OPTIONS 4u. Life's like that sometimes. Start thinking like a business where you actual LISTEN to customers rather than just crying to Uncle Uber for more allowance


Hah

Speak for yourself.

But it's nice to know what you really think...you think of the drivers as servants. Big surprise.

The thing is, they still make more than your minimum wage behind.

And I certainly don't make minimum wage.

Or near minimum wage. Or less then double minimum wage. Maybe quadtriple.

Those who can afford it; do, period.

Those who can't throw tantrums like above and stomp their foot with nonsense.


----------



## UberPyro

melusine3 said:


> Common sense would dictate that the app would question the passenger about the need for XL when the destination is the airport!


Common sense is not common


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> HAHA you have 5000+ posts where you talk about cheap this low pay minimum wage blah blah. You are either in denial or just trying to find someone more pahtetic than yourself.
> 
> TRUST ME I am 17 and am more successful than you ever will be. If you have anything i
> 
> Love you 2. Thanks for the 5000 posts saying the same thing about cheap cheap. At 17 I have no doubt I have more success than you. You sound like every gold digger I have ever met in LA.....no ability to lust for $ and the lense you value life thru


Hah no.

You are obvious triggered by my posts and that's only if there is truth.

I'll be happy to take pictures of my Hermes, or the rimowa (which has taken a beating over 6 years of travel) etc etc. I can show more screenshots of where I'm a rider that actually tips.

Etc etc

Basically, you're speaking alternative truths and butt hurt that someone is exposing you for what you are... a kid who probably grossed less than 20k last year. Can you show your w2?

Or at 17, are you banking on mommy and daddy's cc...they can't afford to get you uber black? I've worked with clients who order their housekeepers Uber black. Wow.


----------



## HighRollinG

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hah no.
> 
> You are obvious triggered by my posts and that's only if there is truth.
> 
> I'll be happy to take pictures of my Hermes, or the rimowa (which has taken a beating over 6 years of travel) etc etc. I can show more screenshots of where I'm a rider that actually tips.
> 
> Etc etc
> 
> Basically, you're speaking alternative truths and butt hurt that someone is exposing you for what you are... a kid who probably grossed less than 20k last year. Can you show your w2?
> 
> Or at 17, are you banking on mommy and daddy's cc...they can't afford to get you uber black? I've worked with clients who order their housekeepers Uber black. Wow.


I don't value peoples opinions more by their paycheck. The fact that you just post on and on with the same drivel about cheap blah blah tells me WHATEVER YOU MAKE its not with your mind, and likely if you are a high rolling Hermes gal its not on your feet either


----------



## UberPyro

lilCindy said:


> answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


Because they are taxis and paid to do so. Uber drivers are hardly paid to drive you and 3 friends let alone extra luggage...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

AWESOME game folks. You all really should grab a beer or HighRollinG a Pepsi and chill. Go Pats!


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> I don't value peoples opinions more by their paycheck. The fact that you just post on and on with the same drivel about cheap blah blah tells me WHATEVER YOU MAKE its not with your mind, and likely if you are a high rolling Hermes gal its not on your feet either


Oh we are backtracking now eh?

My feet is in lanvin ballet flats and chloe knee high lace up (if you watch the runway shows than u know the ones).

Grasping at straws with the "you just post on here"

At 17 there's still time to turn around and change but I can tell you're not the type. No. You like to dig in deep.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> AWESOME game folks. You all really should grab a beer or HighRollinG a Pepsi and chill. Go Pats!


I'm actually watching them now. That crazy hot potatoes only to end up a turnover but no convert.

Edge of seat


----------



## jaystonepk

lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .
> 
> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


You are truly a superb troll (18 pages of this in 2 days, WOW) but you are bad, and I mean REALLY bad with analogies. Nowhere in the Uber TOS does it say you are entitle to the trunk. X provides you with seats for 4 people. That is what you ordered. That is what the driver provided. If the trunk is empty and IF the driver was willing to assist you with luggage, that would be considered a bonus. You are also either really bad at reading comprehension or you are simply ignoring all the countless posts detailing how you made multiple mistakes in your planning.


----------



## ImSkittles

HighRollinG said:


> Haha...18 pages of Uber driver butt hurt! Unbelieveable. Tons of class. Don't take your personal shame and self loathing out on a legit question from lilCindy !
> 
> 18 pages of trying to say you cant expect a trunk since its not on Ubers website. HAVE YOU SEEN UBERS AT THE AIRPORT----every trunk is popped
> 
> Most of the comments are just trying to put down our OP so you all can feel better about yourselves. Sad.
> 
> Wake up
> 
> You are servants...bottom rung lowest paid servants. Sorry there are NO OPTIONS 4u. Life's like that sometimes. Start thinking like a business where you actual LISTEN to customers rather than just crying to Uncle Uber for more allowance


This is too funny... you can't come up with a legitimate reason for lilcindy's story to garner a sympathetic response so you resort to insults!


----------



## surgchaser

So I drive XL in a sienna. Airport runs almost every morning I can get my lazy butt to turn app on before 6am. Most runs are 2-3 peeps with bags so expecting 4 to fit in an X is just an unreal expectation with luggage. Op made an uniformed decision. Most X's are tiny econo boxes so expecting to get even 4 suitcases in the trunk would be a stretch let alone makeup cases and garment bags. She should have ordered an XL, end of story. Canceling Ubers in search of a larger ride is just bs in my book. I get that call, I instantly slow my vehicle until app gives me the info so I can go in correct direction at next intersection. 15 seconds in I have normally already u turned if needed. I'm never just driving around. I'm always heading back to my normal area that I know makes me money. Cancelations just slow that process and cost me money. Just because op needs to get to the airport does not give her the right to disrupt my business and toss me aside afterwards. I don't care what Ubers rules are, that's just common. I think Uber should track how many times pax's cancel and give us the right to cancel on them without our rating suffering once they reach a certain threshold.

To address some earlier posts, we are servants I'm sorry to say to those of you riding high on your horse. We talk sweet to people we would normally tell to stfu all in the name of getting that tip. If your not, then you now know why your not getting tips regularly... We pick up the bits of trash they leave behind and clean our vehicles in some way at least once a week. They call, we come. Pretty self defining actually. Nothing wrong with it as long were getting paid.


----------



## LA Dispatcher

Don't have all kinds of shit in the trunk if you drive early morning is a valid concern by OP.


----------



## freeFromUber

TomH said:


> Only a cheap moron orders an UberX for four people and luggage.


So true....last time I went to EWR with my brother, we took XL.,,just makes sense.



UberLaLa said:


> Uber/Travis have played some serious word games over the years.
> 
> Let's be *very clear*. _Start Trip _can mean accept in some passenger's minds. Driver does not know where the passenger is going when they accept the trip. Driver only knows where the passenger is going once the passenger gets in the car and driver swipes the app to begin (start) the actual trip with passenger in the car.
> 
> Unless of course, the driver asks passenger before, which Uber frowns upon.


What are you talking about..."accept" and "start" have no similar meanings. They cannot be confused.


----------



## SuzeCB

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Four adult passengers, each with luggage for a trip, and you didn't request an XL?

ROFL


----------



## Cklw

we need to remember the golden rule.


Don't argue with stupid people, they will beat you with experience.


----------



## freeFromUber

lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .
> 
> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


Huh? ....


Working4peanuts said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm beginning to feel sorry for Cindy after reading all the posts on this thread.
> 
> A few months ago i got a trip request from a very expensive luxury hotel. And a poo request at that!
> 
> When i arrived Mr. And Mrs. Thurston Howell iii approached my car. They were followed by a bellhop with one of those luggage carts you see on 1930s movies. There had to be 10 suitcases on it!
> 
> I told the bellhop there was no way those suitcases would fit in my car. He assured me he could make them fit. Then i assured him i didn't care what he thought and told the howells i would not be driving them and cancelled the ride.
> 
> The point is uber allows, even encourages these a**wipes to abuse us. After all just like with Cindy they eventually get something for nothing.
> 
> Uber should never accept a pool ride from a hotel that costs more than $200 a day. But they do. And eventually it will be one of the reasons uber goes out of business.


and why exactly is it you feel sorry for lilcindy?



lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .
> 
> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


You are are true moron.,.that comparison makes no sense at all. If it is a take out only, that is one thing, but there wouldn't be any tables...if it is a "sit down" restaurant, you a paying for a clean table and a place to sit. IDIOT!
I think it's best you get some sleep, lilcindy, obviously, your brain has called it quits for today. Maybe forever.


----------



## UberLaLa

Don't worry lilCindy - _NLR _is, _NLR _does...


----------



## freeFromUber

HighRollinG said:


> Haha...18 pages of Uber driver butt hurt! Unbelieveable. Tons of class. Don't take your personal shame and self loathing out on a legit question from lilCindy !
> 
> 18 pages of trying to say you cant expect a trunk since its not on Ubers website. HAVE YOU SEEN UBERS AT THE AIRPORT----every trunk is popped
> 
> Most of the comments are just trying to put down our OP so you all can feel better about yourselves. Sad.
> 
> Wake up
> 
> You are servants...bottom rung lowest paid servants. Sorry there are NO OPTIONS 4u. Life's like that sometimes. Start thinking like a business where you actual LISTEN to customers rather than just crying to Uncle Uber for more allowance


WOW...you're so dumb.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> I kinda do too, but then she posts and shows me she can handle herself, and I have to say, regardless of our differences (we actually may have no agreeing POV); she's not as bad as HighRollinG.
> 
> Response wise, she's better than he is.
> 
> But they're both on the low pay, med taste lane so if nothing else they can get together.


so in your esteemed opinion, what should am Uber come with if not a trunk? Heater? Radio? Seat cushions? Seatbelts? AC?


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> so in your esteemed opinion, what should am Uber come with if not a trunk? Heater? Radio? Seat cushions? Seatbelts? AC?


safe ride from a to b. seatbelts, pleasant convo if want. will adjust radio and temps for comfort. tho i will not adjust drivers seat for obvious safety reasons.

I will make sure to hide the chicken wire and duct tape that hold my car together. after 1500 rides, stuff breaks.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> so in your esteemed opinion, what should am Uber come with if not a trunk? Heater? Radio? Seat cushions? Seatbelts? AC?


I only need clean seats with seat belts and odorless interior. I don't care how the car looks on the outside. I don't need any heater. Ac. Mint. Water. Etc etc.


----------



## ImSkittles

lilCindy said:


> so in your esteemed opinion, what should am Uber come with if not a trunk? Heater? Radio? Seat cushions? Seatbelts? AC?


Why is this so hard for you? You had too much stuff for an Uber X and by your own admission, you were fully aware of that. That's why you kept canceling over and over again.

You simply got burned by your own scam! I find this hilarious if the story is actually true.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

lilCindy said:


> so in your esteemed opinion, what should am Uber come with if not a trunk? Heater? Radio? Seat cushions? Seatbelts? AC?


GPS and 4 tires.

You should have ordered Uber Pool.








I'm sure Hasheem could have found a spot for you guys and all your luggage.


----------



## Julescase

UberHammer said:


> We all know she was hoping an UberXL was nearby also online as an UberX. She kept cancelling hoping to get one, but with ever sedan she kept getting matched with, they were getting farther and farther away. Her plan failed, so to save face with her girlfriends she made it look like the driver's fault.


 You just perfectly summed up the entire thread - this is what lilCindy's original post SHOULD HAVE said.


----------



## HighRollinG

Straight from Uber

Business Travel

*Keep work trips separate*
Whether you're headed to the airport, a meeting across town, or home after a late night at the office, Uber works just as hard as you do. Ready to take you and your luggage to the airport or your meeting....
https://www.uber.com/ride/luggage


----------



## Julescase

Uberingdude said:


> what really bugs me about this story is they all cut to the front of the line at the airport!
> 
> oh I bet she's the type to spend a hundred bucks at a bar in a night. she'll just be cheap when it comes to showing courtesy to others.


I know- she has confirmed 100% that she is entitled beyond belief and expects to be treated like a princess when she deserves to be treated like the rapscallion she is.

"Treat others horribly yet expect nothing but respect and gifts." - lilCindy, 2018


----------



## jaystonepk

LA Dispatcher said:


> Don't have all kinds of shit in the trunk if you drive early morning is a valid concern by OP.


So the airport is only open during the morning? If Uber was regulated like Taxi's there might be a valid concern. That much luggage wouldn't fit into a sedan's trunk regardless so no, not really a concern in this case.

The trunk space is not part of the interior cabin. Bleach, duct tape, rope, and tarps could be stored in there for all I care so long as they driver gets the pax from A to B.


----------



## LA Dispatcher

jaystonepk said:


> So the airport is only open during the morning? If Uber was regulated like Taxi's there might be a valid concern. That much luggage wouldn't fit into a sedan's trunk regardless so no, not really a concern in this case.
> 
> The trunk space is not part of the interior cabin. Bleach, duct tape, rope, and tarps could be stored in there for all I care so long as they driver gets the pax from A to B.


OP caught an early morning flight. You have to be an incompetent idiot to have stuff in your trunk and work those hours. All depends on the size of the luggage. I'm assuming smaller luggage since it was a domestic flight for a weekend trip. Makes a huge difference between the large size luggage and the smaller one. She could've played it safe and ordered an XL but X should've been sufficient with small luggage. I've done hundreds of airport rides and never once has luggage been an issue since my trunk space is always clear.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

merryon2nd said:


> our OP, sets herself up for failure, comes on here, insults our work and intellect towards our job, and expects sympathy from the very people she just afronted.


Well put, Mademoiselle. I might add ".....and wonders why we call her 'enititled' and 'one star passenger' ".



sellkatsell44 said:


> wk1102 you now know what lilCindy was doing in Florida. Studying. And all those times she left the bar at 2am? That proves how studious she is. See, Starbucks 24/7 are very rare. So she is going to study until last call.


She was "studying" allright' studying to assume the role of Ol' Dr. What-Was-Her-Name from Florida who messed up that Uber driver's car down there.



UberPyro said:


> B). I don't care if the roads are empty or not speeding is speeding. You may even say you would pay the ticket if they get pulled over but 99.999% of people will never follow through and you demanding that your driver speed for a hundred dollar (minimum in most places) ticket is not worth the 5-20$ the driver is being paid for the trip so no, I will NEVER do more than 3mph over posted unless a significant cash upfront tip is on the table
> ..


They can offer to pay the summons, but they can not take the points on the licence.



lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .
> 
> ...........and he did that how___________________________________________________________?
> 
> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


backcountryrez said:


> No, there are regulations and polices in place for restaurants that state it must maintain cleanliness.


Original Poster PWND a-GAIN!



lilCindy said:


> You are making the argument that everyone in the world would behave like there was not regulation. I choose to disagree. It is just some Industries.
> 
> That is why we so desperately need pooluber in Minneapolis.


HUH? button for the first three quoted sentences.

For the last, you want U-Pool because you are cheap. You can have it and I hope that you order it everywhere that you visit, especially the Capital of Your Nation. That will guarantee that I never haul you, because I do not accept U-Pools.



HighRollinG said:


> You are servants...bottom rung lowest paid servants. Sorry there are NO OPTIONS 4u. Life's like that sometimes. Start thinking like a business where you actual LISTEN to customers rather than just crying to Uncle Uber for more allowance


_*Ain't nobody cryin' t' no Uncle Uber fer no 'llowance. *_Contrary to what you might believe, these drivers are not dolts. In an honest moment, they will admit that they are aware why cab rates are what they are.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Go Pats!


They ARE going to the Stupid Bowl......against Philadelphia.....................


----------



## ImSkittles

HighRollinG said:


> Straight from Uber
> 
> Business Travel
> 
> *Keep work trips separate*
> Whether you're headed to the airport, a meeting across town, or home after a late night at the office, Uber works just as hard as you do. Ready to take you and your luggage to the airport or your meeting....
> https://www.uber.com/ride/luggage


She and her party had TOO MUCH for an Uber X. She was aware of this and tried to scam a driver. Notice how your comment STILL doesn't address anything about "trunk privileges." Please try to keep up... Your embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Cklw

if they get uberpoo, lilCindy will then come on here complaining that the driver cancelled on her for:

1) more than 2 riders
2) picking her up after driver picked up first pax 
3) same as 2 but once again she has more than 2 riders
4) yells at driver for taking the route uber says we have to take for poo ride.
5) i know I missed something but she will do it.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Cklw said:


> if they get uberpoo, lilCindy will then come on here complaining that the driver cancelled on her for:
> 
> 1) more than 2 riders
> 2) picking her up after driver picked up first pax
> 3) same as 2 but once again she has more than 2 riders
> 4) yells at driver for taking the route uber says we have to take for poo ride.
> 5) i know I missed something but she will do it.


Pool will be part III, so much easy troll material
1. What paxs want
2. This BS luggage thing

Could also be a vomit or lost iphone post.


----------



## Cklw

LA Dispatcher said:


> OP caught an early morning flight. You have to be an incompetent idiot to have stuff in your trunk and work those hours. All depends on the size of the luggage. I'm assuming smaller luggage since it was a domestic flight for a weekend trip. Makes a huge difference between the large size luggage and the smaller one. She could've played it safe and ordered an XL but X should've been sufficient with small luggage. I've done hundreds of airport rides and never once has luggage been an issue since my trunk space is always clear.


she said normal sized luggage, not small in her original post. most sedans can barely fit 3 normal sized. plus she never said what kind of car it was other than she had loaded a car with a similar sized trunk.

so all we can go is speculation. other than normal sized luggage, which could mean different things to to different people. a quick call or text would have alleviated this whole mess.

and with her dominating personality, she would have had no problem doing just that, considering she made her 3 friends do all kinds stuff to make sure they were ready. (but than she wasn't ready, since had to pack some more stuff in her carryon.)



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Pool will be part III, so much easy troll material
> 1. What paxs want
> 2. This BS luggage thing
> 
> Could also be a vomit or lost iphone post.


I can see it now, pax on one side and cindy on the other, cindy yells at driver that pax is on her side.


----------



## Munch Mania

lilCindy said:


> you are basically saying "we are Uber's, so we can suck. we don't care."
> 
> I'll probably just take a taxi from now on.




We all know you're gonna continue to use uberx and never take a taxi or tip.


----------



## SaintCl89

If OP was in a rush she shouldn’t have been fishing for a car. Order the right car, get the right car, go to the airport. Problem is. OP is cheap AF and wants to play games and instead of ordering ONE XL ended up screwed into 2 x. Her problem. Her fault. Story done


----------



## Nats121

First, you and your luggage should have been ready to roll BEFORE the driver arrived.

You clearly had no respect for the driver's time. 

Our "meter"pays us dogshit rates.

You were either too cheap and/or ignorant to be bothered ordering appropriate transportation to accommodate all your luggage.

You're an entitled snowflake.


----------



## Ubernomics

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


Lol...here she is again..."Lil Cindy".



lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Lol..You should become a driver we would all welcome your self humbling. Yes go to LYFT! Same thing, same drivers.


----------



## uberman2950

Why don't you just buy a damn car since all you do is ***** online about uber? 

Id kick you out with a smile, uber is strictly beer and casino money for me lol.


----------



## Ubernomics

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes actually you are exactly right... It requires space for 4 people minimum.... How many people did you have.... How many bags did you have? You are making excuses for attempting to be cheap


Oh this one is very cheap, a winer too!



lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


Its a cheap ride. Consider yourself like a hitchiker and I got a ride fo $3 for you. You really shouldn't have expectations...follow me


----------



## Bpr2

You made your own self late.


----------



## Ubernomics

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


Uber doesn't own any cars hun. We own them they are our property.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Why are you all feeding the lilCindy troll?


Its fun...lol. Like talking to an infant.


----------



## Bpr2

Ubernomics said:


> Uber doesn't own any cars hun. We own them they are our property.
> 
> Its fun...lol. Like talking to an infant.


That's still in the placenta bubble.


----------



## Ubernomics

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 196992
> View attachment 196993
> 
> 
> He owes you no trunk space.
> 
> It was. If you could not fit your shit in 1/2 a trunk and on your laps it WAS excessive.


Lmao..the logic is wonderful!


----------



## Cklw

uberman2950 said:


> Why don't you just buy a damn car since all you do is ***** online about uber?
> 
> Id kick you out with a smile, uber is strictly beer and casino money for me lol.


in another thread, she says she has a car, but doesn't want to put miles on it.


----------



## surlywynch

I can't believe I actually read this thread, and I am breaking my personal rule to not respond to trolls....

Hey lilCindy go here: https://www.uber.com/en-IT/drive/partner-app/

Download the app, go away and drive for about 6 months; comeback to apologize for being such an insufferable dilettante of ridesharing.


----------



## lilCindy

LA Dispatcher said:


> OP caught an early morning flight. You have to be an incompetent idiot to have stuff in your trunk and work those hours. All depends on the size of the luggage. I'm assuming smaller luggage since it was a domestic flight for a weekend trip. Makes a huge difference between the large size luggage and the smaller one. She could've played it safe and ordered an XL but X should've been sufficient with small luggage. I've done hundreds of airport rides and never once has luggage been an issue since my trunk space is always clear.


This is my last post on this topic. But I wanted to thank you for your comment. It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!!

lilCindy said:


> Based on what everyone else here says, this would make no difference. There should have been plenty of space in the vehicle that I rented if it was not filled up with all kinds of garbage. What if I order Uber XL and it is filled up with double the garbage? Everyone here says that should be okay.


You knew you had too much stuff because you were "fishing" for a bigger car to start with.


----------



## Irishjohn831

Friends and luggage Should have been outside, 4 people to the airport with luggage,likely Uber x, not going to fit.

Luggage not outside you probably figured driver may cancel.

Better to take larger Uber w 4 peeps

Also, your only late if your not allowed to board, think of it as time not spent lined up like cattle to board plane and that you got extra fresh air


----------



## james725

lilCindy said:


> I cancelled IMMEDIATELY after they accepted. It would have cost them nothing.


"Skinny white guy with zits all over his face"

That's really important information and totally relevant....


----------



## BillC

lilCindy said:


> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight


I'm sure this has already been mentioned, but you need to be AT THE AIRPORT 2.5 hours before your flight, not dragging your ass out of bed 2.5 hours before your flight.

And next time, when you have 4 people with 4 peoples' worth of luggage, spend the extra money and get an UberXL. UberX is designed for 4 people, not 4 people plus luggage.

Poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.


----------



## Ziggy

lilCindy said:


> This is my last post on this topic. But I wanted to thank you for your comment. It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


I have done over 500 airport trips (all were BLACK or SUV - which has plenty of room to accommodate 4 people + luggage). And while I do not drive X (never have, never will) - I vehemently do not agree with you.

And while I drive an SUV now, when I did drive a sedan (BLACK, Lux or Select trips) 2,000+ airport trips - I always had 2 items in my trunk (small ice chest for my BLACK & LUX pax beverages; and a small bag with a change of clothes for my impromptu overnight trips).

As many of us stated: (1) you ordered the wrong class of service for this trip (you should have ordered XL); (2) you should have been ready to leave when you ordered the car or scheduled the car for a specific pickup time; and (3) you should have called the driver to make sure that all 4 pax and luggage would fit.



BillC said:


> I'm sure this has already been mentioned, but you need to be AT THE AIRPORT 2.5 hours before your flight, not dragging your ass out of bed 2.5 hours before your flight.
> 
> And next time, when you have 4 people with 4 peoples' worth of luggage, spend the extra money and get an UberXL. UberX is designed for 4 people, not 4 people plus luggage.
> 
> Poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.


Hopefully, you run across this snowflake one day and give her the heave-ho & 1* she def deserves. Bottom line, she kept canceling X cars hoping to find an XL car who forgot to turn X off.


----------



## grabby

lilCindy said:


> This is my last post on this topic.


Hopefully last post on this forum.



lilCindy said:


> It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


I have done Hundreds of Airport trips, I am in total *disagreement* with you


----------



## fusionuber

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


 The offer to give 5 stars for him to have to come back for his stuff is laughable, I know your type, Shoulda threw him some cash to make it worth his time, Wait his time is not important lol


----------



## melusine3

lilCindy said:


> answer this, why do taxis keep their trunks empty?


Taxis are not ride SHARE and they are not personal vehicles. BIG difference.


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> This is my last post on this topic. But I wanted to thank you for your comment. It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


I agree that keeping a bunch of personal stuff in the back of an already small trunk is not smart or professional. But I also know that XL would have been the way to go


----------



## melusine3

freeFromUber said:


> Why are you apologizing to her? The way she treats people is pathetic....and you apologize. Wtf? She brought this problem on herself.


Another rider.


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> LA Dispatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP caught an early morning flight. You have to be an incompetent idiot to have stuff in your trunk and work those hours. All depends on the size of the luggage. *I'm assuming smaller luggage* since it was a domestic flight for a weekend trip. Makes a huge difference between the large size luggage and the smaller one. She could've played it safe and ordered an XL but X should've been sufficient *with small luggage*. I've done hundreds of airport rides and never once has luggage been an issue since my trunk space is always clear.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my last post on this topic. But I wanted to thank you for your comment. It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.
Click to expand...

He doesn't agree with you. He said smaller luggage in his post twice. Not only did you say your "friends and I had lots of luggage", you established that you knew it wasn't small luggage by cancelling on numerous UberX's you got paired with that were small cars. Your luggage not being small was confirmed by the 2nd UberX that arrived not being sufficient for all four of you plus your luggage. The four of you had to take two UberXs.

Again, each of you would have to weigh less than 170 lbs, body and luggage COMBINED, to stay under the weight limit of most US mid-size 4 door sedans. I do airport runs all the time. My car, an Acura TL, has a large trunk. But even I could not take 4 adults with lots of luggage. Just the four adults is going to max out the weight limit of my car. Granted, if it was four women, we might be able to add a bag or two of luggage if they're small/skinny women. But 4 adults and lots of luggage.... NEVER!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44

LA Dispatcher said:


> OP caught an early morning flight. You have to be an incompetent idiot to have stuff in your trunk and work those hours. All depends on the size of the luggage. I'm assuming smaller luggage since it was a domestic flight for a weekend trip. Makes a huge difference between the large size luggage and the smaller one. She could've played it safe and ordered an XL but X should've been sufficient with small luggage. I've done hundreds of airport rides and never once has luggage been an issue since my trunk space is always clear.


I missed this.

You do realize OP says that the driver was a pimple youngin' and that Uber will accept anyone as it's driver? That doesn't make the kid incompetent.

It's Uber, not a taxi, or professional driving service.

And the last thing I'll say is, if another tiny car had accepted the third time around instead of this pimple kid, would she have had to cancel and order another x pushing it further? And than another? Would that then be Uber's fault as well? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## BillC

Ziggy said:


> Hopefully, you run across this snowflake one day and give her the heave-ho & 1* she def deserves. Bottom line, she kept canceling X cars hoping to find an XL car who forgot to turn X off.


I'm now very tempted to ask every Cindy that gets into my car if they're LilCindy from UP. I'll finish the ride and then 1 star her.

I drive XL but I don't turn off X. I tried that twice. The first time I sat and waited right outside of Downtown Minneapolis for 15 minutes with no pings. The second time, same spot, 30 minutes. I only get 0-2 XL rides for each weekend night that I drive.


----------



## Ziggy

BillC said:


> I'm now very tempted to ask every Cindy that gets into my car if they're LilCindy from UP. I'll finish the ride and then 1 star her.
> 
> I drive XL but I don't turn off X. I tried that twice. The first time I sat and waited right outside of Downtown Minneapolis for 15 minutes with no pings. The second time, same spot, 30 minutes. I only get 0-2 XL rides for each weekend night that I drive.


So, basically, Cindy was looking for you


----------



## Merc7186

It sounds like lilCindy suffers from a case of Entitlement. Next time, use common sense and order XL.


----------



## Veal66

You could have done much better with your planning, and that is on you.



lilCindy said:


> &#8230; started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request.


If you knew you had a lot of luggage, *schedule an XL ride a day in advance* (which you can do), instead of requesting at the time of the ride and cancelling and re-ordering until you get a bigger car.



lilCindy said:


> &#8230;and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.


You should have been outside with your friends, with your luggage, with all of your to-do's done and with the doors locked. Waiting and ready.

All of the subsequent problems of the guy having too much junk in the trunk, having to order a second uber, etc. would have been avoided if you scheduled an XL in advance. You paid for a nice trip. Don't cheap out on the uber ride.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends

lilCindy said:


> My going into the house to lock up would not have taken any additional time since it would have taken him a few minutes to load our luggage into the trunk anyhow.


#notmyjob


----------



## Veal66

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber.


False. The driver does not know the destination until he meets the pax and they tell him or he swipes "begin trip".


----------



## Dug_M

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


With all the Uber problems you have I suggest you use Lyft or a taxi service. Plus your problem is with Uber, they are not providing quality cars or drivers that meet your high standards. _*You need to stop using the service and join the #deleteuber on twitter. This is what a lot of other snowflakes are doing... You'll fit right in.*_


----------



## dmoney155

I think lilCindy gets paid by how many replies she can rack up... then uses that money to order her uber service, which she then uses to complain about here... which then gives her more replies.... and so on , and so on lol.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

lilCindy said:


> Well this guy sure cherry-picked .
> 
> That is like going to a restaurant with lots of tables but each table is covered with a bunch of garbage. Then the server tells you sorry, you are paying for the food, not for the tables.


Actually, you are paying for the food, not for a place to sit. If a restaurant is overcrowded, you can wait for another table to open (or wait for another car to come for you), or you take your food and go (get an XL and go). You do know Dominos or Chinese restaurants that are purely for take out don't have seating. So don't use that excuse, you pay for THE FOOD. Like you pay for the ride, not the comfort.



Veal66 said:


> False. The driver does not know the destination until he meets the pax and they tell him or he swipes "begin trip".


FACT.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


From a practical point of view, I keep the back of my van empty as many times it is stuffed with luggage.

Where did you go in Florida? I drive XL only with a bunch of luggage space so you would have never got me anyway....LOL


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

lilCindy said:


> This is my last post on this topic. But I wanted to thank you for your comment. It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


Of course you want to end it now.....It only took you 20 pages of responses to find (or shill) someone to agree with you. You are so far off base that you appear to have lost all grip on reality. If you had 4 people and lots of luggage and you were short on time (yes, you should have been at the airport about the time a driver was able to pick you up) you should have ordered an Uber XL. Many Uber X vehicles are as small as a Prius but you were going to order and cancel and order and cancel and order and cancel in hopes of finding a car big enough for your needs (not Uber X requirements). You got screwed and that simply makes me smile. You tried to game the system, you lost and you figured you could come here and get some sympathy. Sorry honey, you ain't gonna get any support from the folks who know what you were trying to do.
Good bye and don't let the monitor hit you in the ass on your way out!


----------



## Sinn

I used to have my trunk empty but wasted my time with people loading with groceries, furniture, cardboard boxes, Costco runs. I can fit two small suitcases or one big one and that's it. Anymore and that's my out for leaving


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> This is my last post on this topic. But I wanted to thank you for your comment. It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


I've done hundreds, and you are wrong.

I maintain if 1/2 of a trunk and your laps couldn't fit the luggage you had too much for an x.

You simply don't get it. It's not your car and you are not entitled to the space.

Most drivers will have their trunk empty. I keep mine 98% empty. I also would have upgraded tour trip to XL. I did it last week. 3 large guys, 3 suitcases and 3 sets of golf clubs. They ordered X, they were charged XL fare.


----------



## Dug_M

Hey this is for @UsedToBeAPartner I love your tag line....


----------



## DexNex

SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 197299
> 
> As an XL driver my cargo area is always clear for long trips and luggage because that's what XL IS FOR. Had I (or any other xl driver for that matter) gotten ordered, you would have had a truck with room for 7 or. Room for 4 and luggage. First time. No cancels. No fishing.


Same. I come to all XL runs anticipating use of the space. All this time/effort she wasted on that day, and here now, could have been avoided by just ordering an XL vehicle.


----------



## HighRollinG

You chose to drive for this company, lilCindy just believed them


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Dug_M said:


> Hey this is for @UsedToBeAPartner I love your tag line....


Thanks. You might be the only person on this forum who actually understands it!


----------



## New Uber

This post is BS. Uber is not a taxi. It is a rideshare. She should have called a taxi. Uber is for 1 passenger with no luggage.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> It is interesting that the only person here who has done hundreds of airport trips is also the only one here who agrees with me.


I have done hundreds of airport trips and dispatched hundreds more. I disagree with you for different reasons, which I have delineated. There are others, here, who have run hundreds of airport trips who disagree with you.



Ziggy said:


> I have done over 500 airport trips I vehemently do not agree with you.


Yup, and another one who knows and who does not agree with Original Poster.



melusine3 said:


> Taxis are not ride SHARE


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



New Uber said:


> This post is BS. Uber is not a taxi. It is a rideshare.


Unless, of course, it is an Uber Taxi (not available in Minnesota or Florida).



HighRollinG said:


> You chose to drive for this company, lilCindy just believed them


...................and I have choices on how to deal with one star passengers:

1. Shirlington Shuffle
2. Make the ride so miserable that they will ask me to discharge them (my rating is pretty good, so I can absorb a one star here and there).
3. Just evict them from the car.

The above quoted poster would not last two minutes in my Uber car. He is too cheap to use my cab........the same for Original Poster.


----------



## UberFizzle

lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


Yes. For pickups, we don't know your destination, so I don't know if you're going to the airport. My car, my stuff. And another thing: yelling at your driver for anything, especially to speed, is an automatic 1 star in my book. Don't ever do that.



lilCindy said:


> Based on what everyone else here says, this would make no difference. There should have been plenty of space in the vehicle that I rented if it was not filled up with all kinds of garbage. What if I order Uber XL and it is filled up with double the garbage? Everyone here says that should be okay.


You need to stop calling someone else's personal property "garbage". It's about the equivalent of calling all of your luggage "garbage".


----------



## KD_LA

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


 Careful using the word *pop* near skinny guys with lots of zits on their faces


----------



## Southdiver

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Next time, get an Uber XL


----------



## sellkatsell44

HighRollinG said:


> steveK2016 1) Triggered???? 2) 17 year old kid and you need to bring my girl and kid into this???
> 
> 3) You are too bored...probably sitting at the airport. Waiting to drive around someone going places.
> 
> 4) When you finally do get a ping and get all excited just remember who is IN CHARGE... you may play an Alpha online, but lilCindy in real life becomes .....below....when you hit accept


[/QUOTE]

1) wow triggered. Never used that word until I replied to you using that. Still haven't read your PM btw. 
2) you're a 17 year old that fathered a kid or are you taking responsibility for a kid and therefore claiming the kid to be yours with the line "bring my girl and kid into this". Either way you've got extra mouths to feed. This explains so much when it comes to your cheapness I mean thriftiness.
3) and? He can afford that data at least cos you know airport WiFi doesn't extend past the doors much. Are you at home or school tethered to the free WiFi because your data plan is almost up?
4) cancel. drivers can cancel on riders just as much as your slow behind "shops" for cars. Just remember you're pulling up ads from almost a decade ago when the rates were higher and broke arse folks like you couldn't even afford to ride a few blocks without foregoing your lunch money for the week.

I can't believe you're not a paid troll. Is that how you make your pennies?

Omw to work rn and school just started yesterday so there isn't much hw. I can go a few more rounds with you before life kicks in. I bet you're the same except my work pays me $$$ and yours ¢.


----------



## HighRollinG

sellkatsell44
There you go again with everything is money. What WOULDNT you do for money?


----------



## lilCindy

Sinn said:


> I used to have my trunk empty but wasted my time with people loading with groceries, furniture, cardboard boxes, Costco runs. I can fit two small suitcases or one big one and that's it. Anymore and that's my out for leaving





Another Uber Driver said:


> I have done hundreds of airport trips and dispatched hundreds more. I disagree with you for different reasons, which I have delineated. There are others, here, who have run hundreds of airport trips who disagree with you.
> 
> Yup, and another one who knows and who does not agree with Original Poster.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Unless, of course, it is an Uber Taxi (not available in Minnesota or Florida).
> 
> ...................and I have choices on how to deal with one star passengers:
> 
> 1. Shirlington Shuffle
> 2. Make the ride so miserable that they will ask me to discharge them (my rating is pretty good, so I can absorb a one star here and there).
> 3. Just evict them from the car.
> 
> The above quoted poster would not last two minutes in my Uber car. He is too cheap to use my cab........the same for Original Poster.


I said I would not comment, but this post really pisses me off.

I would call the cops if you tried to evict me before the destination.

enough! I've already wasted too much time here!


----------



## merryon2nd

lilCindy said:


> I would call the cops if you tried to evict me before the destination.


It would then be explained that you are Uber passenger, and that the driver felt unsafe. And YOU would be escorted from the car in cuffs, not the driver


----------



## observer

Time to stop the personal attacks. Keep on topic or stay out of thread. You've been warned.


----------



## UberHammer

lilCindy said:


> I would call the cops if you tried to evict me before the destination.


If the driver has asked you to leave, and you refuse, you are trespassing. You would be saving the driver a call to the cops by calling them yourself.

From: http://www.codepublishing.com/CA/Capitola/html/Capitola09/Capitola0910.html

*9.10.010 Remaining on business property after a request to leave.*
A. No person shall willfully remain upon any business premises, whether indoors or outdoors, after being notified by the owner, lessee, or other person in charge thereof to leave.


----------



## NorCalPhil

wk1102 said:


> I bought the Rogue along with the space.
> 
> You bought transportation for up to 4 people.
> 
> Using your analogy, it would be like me complaining that my Rogue will not hold and haul as much as cargo and weight as a Nissan Tundra full size pick up truck.
> 
> Wouldn't it be silly of me to expect to be able to carry 20 pieces of 4'×8'×3/4" plywood and tow a trailer full of cement and tools with my Rogue?
> 
> The simple fact is, you expected more for what you paid. Uber clearly states Uber X capacity is 4 persons. You have not addressed that. You were in the wrong.
> 
> Start being accountable for your own mistakes, it will make your life easier going forward.


Ya'll worry too much about logistics. Having the PERFECT car for the situation. Dammit, in my day we just got it done. I say good for lilCindy for standing up for what she deserves.

Bunch of ingrates around here.


----------



## Papa

grabby said:


> NO, private Island I purchased with my Uber/Lyft earnings


Just like a Uber PARTNER, don't want to share the info... I purchased this with my 2017 Uber earnings:


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> I said I would not comment, but this post really pisses me off.I would call the cops if you tried to evict me before the destination.


See below, Mademoiselle.



merryon2nd said:


> It would then be explained that you are Uber passenger, and that the driver felt unsafe. And YOU would be escorted from the car in cuffs, not the driver


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



UberHammer said:


> You would be saving the driver a call to the cops by calling them yourself.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*
Understand something, Mademoiselle. I have been around a little too long not to know a few things about this business. You have ignored most of my posts in this topic and done so to your detriment. Had you read them, you would know that I know my [vulgar term of Angl0-Saxon origin for "solid waste'], That is correct, Mademoiselle: if there is _*ANYONE*_ on these Boards _*what's got game*_ when it comes to this business, it is I.

Had you bothered to enlighten yourself on the subject, you would deduce that I know better than to lay my hands on a passenger unless it is in self defence. This goes double for a male driver's laying a hand on a female passenger, especially given some of the news stories about Uber drivers and the mood in general about men's misconduct with regard to women. I would be making my reservation to be a Guest of the Good Voters of _______________________(fill in appropriate jurisdiction) if I were to lay a hand on a passenger. I understand that most of these "accommodations" have a Director named Bubba. No, Mademoiselle, I would invite you to exit the vehicle. Had you balked, I would have made no threats. I simply would call the police and have them physically remove you from my vehicle _*if'n' ya' wouldna' come along peaceful-like*_. The police are trained and authorised to deal with unruly people; I am not. Oh, no, Mademoiselle, you would have no fear of violence from me unless you offered me any, and, even then, I would keep my hands in my pockets at first. I would not touch you, oh no. That would be for the police to do.

You just do not get it, do you, Mademoiselle?


----------



## NorCalPhil

Another Uber Driver said:


> See below, Mademoiselle.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *
> Understand something, Mademoiselle. I have been around a little too long not to know a few things about this business. You have ignored most of my posts in this topic and done so to your detriment. Had you read them, you would know that I know my [vulgar term of Angl0-Saxon origin for "solid waste'], That is correct, Mademoiselle: if there is _*ANYONE*_ on these Boards _*what's got game*_ when it comes to this business, it is I.
> 
> Had you bothered to enlighten yourself on the subject, you would deduce that I know better than to lay my hands on a passenger unless it is in self defence. This goes double for a male driver's laying a hand on a female passenger, especially given some of the news stories about Uber drivers and the mood in general about men's misconduct with regard to women. I would be making my reservation to be a Guest of the Good Voters of _______________________(fill in appropriate jurisdiction) if I were to lay a hand on a passenger. I understand that most of these "accommodations" have a Director named Bubba. No, Mademoiselle, I would invite you to exit the vehicle. Had you balked, I would have made no threats. I simply would call the police and have them physically remove you from my vehicle _*if'n' ya' wouldna' come along peaceful-like*_. The police are trained and authorised to deal with unruly people; I am not. Oh, no, Mademoiselle, you would have no fear of violence from me unless you offered me any, and, even then, I would keep my hands in my pockets at first. I would not touch you, oh no. That would be for the police to do.
> 
> You just do not get it, do you, Mademoiselle?


Overuse of the word "Mademoiselle" in one post should result in you banning yourself for a period of time no less than a month.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

NorCalPhil said:


> Overuse of the word "Mademoiselle" in one post should result in you banning yourself for a period of time no less than a month.


Ça te donne la misère?


----------



## NorCalPhil

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ça te donne la misère?


Non, avoir à utiliser google translate pour répondre, cependant. Tu devrais avoir honte.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

NorCalPhil said:


> Non, avoir à utiliser google translate pour répondre, cependant. Tu devrais avoir honte.


Most translation programs are not too good. That is Canada French, so I doubt that the Google can translate it.


----------



## NorCalPhil

Another Uber Driver said:


> Most translation programs are not too good. That is Canada French, so I doubt that the Google can translate it.


Does Google not like Canukistan?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

NorCalPhil said:


> Does Google not like Canukistan?


I doubt that. Canada French is more early Eighteenth Century French than it is anything else. Most translation programs are for the Standard version of a language, in this case _*Français Métropolitain*_. Most translator programs are not that good. In fact, I have yet to see one that is much good. I once fed a text in Gallego into a translator program. I can not speak Gallego. Still, since I know French, Italian and Latin, I was able to decipher it myself and managed to translate it better than did the program.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

_Il se prend pour le boss des bécosses_


----------



## Another Uber Driver

IthurstwhenIP said:


> _Il se prend pour le boss des bécosses_


Qui s'en croit?


----------



## jgiun1

Wee wee


----------



## UberLaLa

Was like, _Wow, lilCindy's latest work has gotten up to 447 replies..._ Then I clicked and saw it's gone all French


----------



## gw03081958

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


I'd say you get what you pay for, you want 1990's cab rates and this what you get, I have no sympathy for you.


----------



## UberHammer

UberLaLa said:


> Was like, _Wow, lilCindy's latest work has gotten up to 447 replies..._ Then I clicked and saw it's gone all French


It's all Greek to me.


----------



## MercDuke

Wow your struggle is real lilCindy it must be rough being a perfect person in this world so full of imperfection. Maybe you should buy a car and drive yourself since you have so many problems with RIDESHARE!


----------



## FXService

My favorites are the people out in the boonies at 5am request Black, then SUV, then Black, Then SUV again, because then I go SUV only. You wanna play that game where you see who closer and cheaper? Yeah you're gonna pay.  nothing like a fresh Benjamin or more to start the day. And it's even more rewarding when you arrive and it's only one person. And they're flipping their shit because they had you on Black but now they have to pay SUV.


----------



## blackjackross

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Hey, 4 people going to the airport with bags? An Uber X ride!? WTF!! I drive a newer model Corolla and it would be difficult to get 4 suitcases into my EMPTY trunk. Also, the driver would not speed and risk a ticket because you're too cheap to order an Uber XL? Really? You must be a VIP or something?


----------



## JTTwentySeven

lilCindy said:


> I said I would not comment, but this post really pisses me off.
> 
> I would call the cops if you tried to evict me before the destination.
> 
> enough! I've already wasted too much time here!


What can the cops do, honestly? This is not the cops job, they have no authority to tell you to do your job. It's like someone gets your order wrong at McDonald's, a cop can't help you. Once the driver stops that car and ends the trip, the contracted ride is over. The driver is no longer responsible for you. If they turn off the app, they are no longer a driver and you are just an intruder in their car. They can call the cops on YOU for being in their personal vehicle, as you DO NOT belong in their vehicle.

I had that once, some high school kids got in my car who ordered a Pool (3 of them), I said I cannot take them because they were underage and went against Uber's terms of max 2 pax. I told them to get out. They said I can't do that, we argued, and I just got out of the car. They called the cops, I called the cops, cops sided with me because I had no obligation to drive them, and they had no right to be in my car (I signed off). Little kiddies had to wait until their parents came to pick them up, and I went on my merry way.


----------



## TIMB

lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


Cindy, Cindy, Cindy, I am sure this has been expressed. WE DONT KNOW YOUR DESTINATION UNTIL WE PICK YOU UP AND START THE RIDE. UNLESS WE CALL YOU AND ASK, WHICH YOU PROBABLY WOULD HAVE COMPLAINED ABOUT AS WELL. I take passengers to the Airport all the time in the morning, and I have never run across any with "lots of luggage" as you put it. Just admit you were cheap and didn't want to pay for the XL.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Hopefully, the OP, who was an arrogant rider who believed she was entitled to some kind of service for no kind of pay, is long gone! This forum will be a better place if she is never heard from again!


----------



## merryon2nd

Most time I even get TWO people headed to the airport with lots of luggage, I get the request as an XL, not an X. Most people know better. They practice common decency and sense and realize that a smaller car MAY NOT be enough to carry all of their luggage. Most of the time I get these requests, I have to lay down my third row, and the second row drivers side seat to accommodate. I find myself wondering what they would have done if they had not the sense to order an XL, and were picked up by something like an Avalon or a Corolla, or a Malibu.


----------



## backcountryrez

merryon2nd said:


> Most time I even get TWO people headed to the airport with lots of luggage, I get the request as an XL, not an X. Most people know better. They practice common decency and sense and realize that a smaller car MAY NOT be enough to carry all of their luggage. Most of the time I get these requests, I have to lay down my third row, and the second row drivers side seat to accommodate. I find myself wondering what they would have done if they had not the sense to order an XL, and were picked up by something like an Avalon or a Corolla, or a Malibu.


Perhaps OP would have thought this was sufficient:


----------



## merryon2nd

lmfao, I believe it. And that's the scary part


----------



## lilCindy

gw03081958 said:


> I'd say you get what you pay for.


I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


----------



## rbkg40

lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


Seriously...

This is your response. You paid for an Uber X, you got what you paid for alright. That was not enough to accommodate you for what you needed. But lo and behold it was the drivers fault.

In all honesty you are delusional. Do us a favor, just uninstall the app from your phone. You will save yourself and the rest of the ride share community alot of headaches.


----------



## backcountryrez

lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


So then by that logic, if you are buying football tickets at the nosebleed section that normally cost $8 but due to increased consumer demand end up costing $150, would you then expect a different experience at the football game?

Just wondering.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


Nope. Not even close to a requirement.

Proof?
Some drivers, silly and stupid ones in my opinion, carry car seats for those parents that aspire to be as horrible a passenger as you obviously are.

Plain and simple you were 100% in the wrong if there were 4 adults with anything bigger than 1 (one and only one) carry on (no not your "oh it's only a little bigger" bullpucks) of actual official maximum size or smaller each and you ordered UberX.

I would have told you where, precisely, you could shove the luggage. But only after I wasted as much of your time (up to the 5 minutes) as I could. Then, with a quick snap shot of you and your mountain of gear, a quick text to you through the app (with attached photo) informing you I would be reporting your account for attempting to fit an UberXL ride into an UberX, and canceled (there is an actual reason for this specifically).



lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


UberX, specifically, ONLY requires there be seats with seat belts for 4 PASSENGERS.
Period.
End of story.

You want to cram in a month's supply of food for a family if 4 that's XL.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Not black and white to me. UBER is unclear...they say 4 pax and they clearly want to be your airport ride. Not sure if us pros can't find a good reference for luggage that the pax every will...but clearly uber show a lot of airport images.

Common sense says this was a bad call but Uber does not do it's customers any service here and the result is neither side really gets a good deal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

gw03081958 said:


> you want 1990's cab rates and this what you get,


_*1990s*_ cab rates? They were paying 1990s cab rates in early 2014. Uber is now paying 1979 cab rates.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Hopefully, the OP, who was an arrogant rider who believed she was entitled to some kind of service for no kind of pay, is long gone! This forum will be a better place if she is never heard from again!


As you can see, you heard from her, again. Every once in a while, she starts a topic where she illustrates how demanding a customer she is then wonders why most posters throw flames at her. If she is genuine, and, is not, in fact, a troll, I, for one, am glad that she is here. I do not agree with her, but I do like hearing from the customers. We hear from too few of them. You can read these Boards day in and day out and read how drivers are totally amazed that their customers act as they do. Original Poster is your typical Uber customer. You want substance to what these drivers post? Read what Original Poster puts up here.



lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


That for which you are paying on UberX or Lyft, be it surge, base rates or somewhere in between, is a safe ride in a clean vehicle from point A to point B in the most efficient manner possible. If you want anything extra, summon Uber XL, Uber Select, Uber Taxi, Uber Black or Uber SUV, depending on your needs and what is available in your market.

You can call limousines and book them in advance, as well.

You can call a cab, summon one on an application (CURB is one; Way2Ride and Arro are two others. Uber Taxi is not available in Minnesota), hail one or walk up to a stand and get one.


----------



## SuperuberSFL

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


With that many people and luggage, you should have ordered an XL to gurrzntee you can fit, instead of trying to cram 3-4 people and luggage into a Civic sized vehicle, knowing the trunk can only fit 2 suitcases at best if they are not too large. No driver is required to put your crappy luggage inside the passenger compartment on their seats.
Further more - domestic flight rule is to be at the airport 2 hrs before flight, INTL. Is 3 hrs. 
Seems like your bad experience is at least partially self inflicted. 
At least you got your cheap ride for free, lol



2Cents said:


> As an fübr Black driver I can tell you that if it does not fit in the trunk, it doesn't go. If I'm driving the sedan I tell them to upgrade to XL. If I'm driving the SUV I look at the amount of luggage within reason. If it doesn't fit in the alooted area, it does not go.


That is correct, not sure what makes these entitled paxholes think they can put their luggage on our nice leather seats ?


----------



## semi-retired

SuperuberSFL said:


> That is correct, not sure what makes these entitled paxholes think they can put their luggage on our nice leather seats ?


'Cause they are paying $5 or what ever low fare it is, to do so! Don't you know once they pay that fare it is THEIR vehicle until they arrive at their destination and get out and you are their minion.










This will post #463 are we trying to get to #500?


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


Let's not kid ourselves.

You would probably cancel and order and cancel and order again until you get the price you want. Shop for a car? Shop for a price.

And then, to rub it in, you'll probably email Uber and have additional $ knocked off or, get another free ride.

We got your number lilcindy.



backcountryrez said:


> So then by that logic, if you are buying football tickets at the nosebleed section that normally cost $8 but due to increased consumer demand end up costing $150, would you then expect a different experience at the football game?
> 
> Just wondering.


I paid about that much for the playoffs but they weren't nosebleed. Just halfway though. Still an amazing game.


----------



## Kaiser Soze

Too cheap or broke to order an Uber XL? Get a life.


----------



## Chris Verdi

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Bwahahajajajahahahajaja


----------



## frso

Next time don’t be cheap and order a bigger car. Come on there’s 4 of you, avoid all of this and pay for the bigger car. Passengers like you annoy me


----------



## YouBeer

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


This post.
Is this a joke?
Are you this despicably self entitled in real life?
You ordered an X expected XL level vehicle (at a bare minimum) and you get angry at the world because youre too stingy to pay for the service you imagine that you deserve.
This has to be a troll.



frso said:


> Next time don't be cheap and order a bigger car. Come on there's 4 of you, avoid all of this and pay for the bigger car. Passengers like you annoy me


Shes going on vaca with her other little buddies, and shes cheaping out on the ride to the airport with all of her crap in tow.
This is the kind of person who thinks self driving cars will save us from ourselves.



semi-retired said:


> 'Cause they are paying $5 or what ever low fare it is, to do so! Don't you know once they pay that fare it is THEIR vehicle until they arrive at their destination and get out and you are their minion.
> 
> View attachment 198405
> 
> 
> This will post #463 are we trying to get to #500?


Are you on drugs?
Its not the passengers vehicle.
EVER.
The passengers paid for a *service* not for property.
No wonder Uber does so well for itself.
They have morons who dont know anything from anything driving for them.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


Or you can wait until the surge goes down? You are paying more during surge because of demand, not for better service. Aka more pax want rides then there are available rides. Take a simple economics class and you'd figure that out.


----------



## UberLaLa

So much sage advice...


----------



## JTTwentySeven

UberLaLa said:


> So much sage advice...


And this is the woman who made a huge post on how to be a good driver, but she can't take advice on how to be a good pax.
It works both ways, maybe she'll learn when she stops thinking she's entitled.


----------



## UberLaLa

JTTwentySeven said:


> And this is the woman who made a huge post on how to be a good driver, but she can't take advice on how to be a good pax.
> It works both ways, maybe she'll learn when she stops thinking she's entitled.


lilCindy is entitled to being entitled...think about that one


----------



## JTTwentySeven

UberLaLa said:


> lilCindy is entitled to being entitled...think about that one


Touche.


----------



## UberHammer

JTTwentySeven said:


> And this is the woman who made a huge post on how to be a good driver,


To be clear, she made a thread on how to get 5 stars from her as a rider.... which goes to show she thinks drivers give a shit about getting stars.


----------



## rbkg40

I just hope she never decides to up and move to Texas.


----------



## fusionuber

sellkatsell44 said:


> Let's not kid ourselves.
> 
> You would probably cancel and order and cancel and order again until you get the price you want. Shop for a car? Shop for a price.
> 
> And then, to rub it in, you'll probably email Uber and have additional $ knocked off or, get another free ride.
> 
> We got your number lilcindy.
> 
> I paid about that much for the playoffs but they weren't nosebleed. Just halfway though. Still an amazing game.


Hey Katt your location says Earth i havent had any luck finding you on earth Maybe your actual location is heaven cause gurl u fine


----------



## semi-retired

YouBeer said:


> Are you on drugs?
> Its not the passengers vehicle.
> EVER.
> The passengers paid for a *service* not for property.
> No wonder Uber does so well for itself.
> They have morons who dont know anything from anything driving for them.


You are obviously one of those that do not know sarcasm when you see it. It is okay though, I'll hold your hand this time... ^^^ that post above from me was SARCASM!


----------



## Rebuconductor

Lil Cindy you never cease to amaze me. First of all its common sense that 4 women with luggage won't fit into an average sized car. You knew this, that's why to tried to game the system by requesting and cancelling until you found a larger vehicle. You knew that if you did this long enough that you would eventually get a driver who is available on both Uberx and Uberxl. You gambled and it almost cost you your flight. Now you're blaming the driver. Look up Ubers policy and Airports. It clearly says that Uberx should have enough room for a passenger and luggage. Extra passengers or multiple bags you should use Uberxl or Uber Suv. When a driver cancels a ride one of the options for them to choose is rider had too much luggage. Sweet jusTice would have been that you were charged the cancelation fee for being a moron and wasting 1st drivers time and then missing your flight.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


Technically, you are not paying more for any extra service or accommodations other than getting a ride during a peak hour where there are not enough drivers for the amount of pax requiring rides. You are not paying more for anything other than that compared to base rates.


----------



## lilCindy

steveK2016 said:


> Technically, you are not paying more for any extra service or accommodations other than getting a ride during a peak hour where there are not enough drivers for the amount of pax requiring rides. You are not paying more for anything other than that compared to base rates.


Yes, if I am paying $30 to get home instead of $15, I am technically paying more. I think that is crap. Do these entitled drivers ever improve the service based on the search rates Nope, just same old story.



Rebuconductor said:


> Lil Cindy you never cease to amaze me. First of all its common sense that 4 women with luggage won't fit into an average sized car. You knew this, that's why to tried to game the system by requesting and cancelling until you found a larger vehicle. You knew that if you did this long enough that you would eventually get a driver who is available on both Uberx and Uberxl. You gambled and it almost cost you your flight. Now you're blaming the driver. Look up Ubers policy and Airports. It clearly says that Uberx should have enough room for a passenger and luggage. Extra passengers or multiple bags you should use Uberxl or Uber Suv. When a driver cancels a ride one of the options for them to choose is rider had too much luggage. Sweet jusTice would have been that you were charged the cancelation fee for being a moron and wasting 1st drivers time and then missing your flight.


Guess what, my friends and I drove down from a friend's house the night before with three suitcases in her car. We tested it out, and if we all had something on our laps, there would have been absolutely no problem with the forth suitcase if our driver was not a inconsiderate jerk.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> Yes, if I am paying $30 to get home instead of $15, I am technically paying more. I think that is crap. Do these entitled drivers ever improve the service based on the search rates Nope, just same old story.


You misunderstood my post.

I didnt say you werent paying more.

What I said is the extra costs does not entitle you to anything beyond the same service at $15 as you do at $30. The only reason the price is higher is due to driver availability. You are paying a premium because you are requesting at peak hour with not enough drivers and too many passengers.

What a lot of people have to remember, drivers and pax; what is actually being advertised for any given product or service. So many people assume more than what is advertised.

What makes you think surge means you get anything different other than a guaranteed ride during peak hours? What specific words in your uber rider agreement states it? What specific, official marketing piece has promised you any more than what ive mentioned?


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> Yes, if I am paying $30 to get home instead of $15, I am technically paying more. I think that is crap. Do these entitled drivers ever improve the service based on the search rates Nope, just same old story.
> 
> Guess what, my friends and I drove down from a friend's house the night before with three suitcases in her car. We tested it out, and if we all had something on our laps, there would have been absolutely no problem with the forth suitcase if our driver was not a inconsiderate jerk.


called supply and demand, simply put if there is no demand, price is lower to increase demand. and vice versa. my 12 yr old knows that. and in case you missed it, drivers don't set the fees you pay, that is all uber.

on side a note, is there a prize for the 500th reply?


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> called supply and demand, simply put if there is no demand, price is lower to increase demand. and vice versa. my 12 yr old knows that. and in case you missed it, drivers don't set the fees you pay, that is all uber.
> 
> on side a note, is there a prize for the 500th reply?


Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy you don't want to learn about supply and demand?


----------



## brianboru

lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


Finally. There is a god.


----------



## NCRBILL

lilCindy said:


> I _BETTER_ get what I am paying for the next time I'm paying during the next surge!


I have one question. Why did you keep canceling the first two cars? They were too small as you said. That tells me you knew what size you needed but hoped for an XL.


----------



## Sam1988

Woke up 2.5 hrs before flight, lot of luggage but would not book uber xl. Cancelled 2 ubers. Asking driver to break the law and yet it was the driver's mistake that u were late. Hang in there your whole life will be disappointment.

QUOTE="UberBastid, post: 3519837, member: 75738"]I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff. 
Sometimes Uber is just not worth it.

When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?[/QUOTE]


lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


----------



## UberHammer

Sung to the song _I'm A Believer_ by Neil Diamond (sung by the Monkees and Smash Mouth)

_I thought she was going to be an easy fare
Trip to MSP for her and three
Thought the trunk was empty
That's the way she thinks
All those cancels before she got linked to me

Order an XL, you'll be a believer
Ordered X, she's out of her mind
I'm in shock, and as an X driver
I should've left her ass behind

I thought she was more or less a real #####
The more she spoke the less I cared oh yeah
What's the use in tryin'
All she does is complain
If the sky was sunshine she'd see rain

Order an XL, you'll be a believer
Ordered X, she's out of her mind
I'm in shock, and as an X driver
I should've left her ass behind

What's the use in tryin'
All she does is complain
If the sky was sunshine she'd see rain

Order an XL, you'll be a believer
Ordered X, she's out of her mind
I'm in shock, and as an X driver
I should've left her ass behind

Order an XL, you'll be a believer
Ordered X, she's out of her mind
You'll be a believer, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
You'll be a believer
Order an XL
You'll be a believer
Ordered X, she's out of her mind_


----------



## grabby

lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


.
.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


You'll be back. You always do. Maybe you'll think twice about posting on here...Or maybe you won't because you don't seem to learn. 
As Trump would say, "SAD!"


----------



## grabby

No less than 4 posts in other threads by lilCindy since she stated:



lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


I guess we know what that make her.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

grabby said:


> No less than 4 posts in other threads by lilCindy since she stated:
> 
> I guess we know what that make her.


Do we need a poll? LilCindy is whose sock puppet on the site.

My vote:


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> Yes, if I am paying $30 to get home instead of $15, I am technically paying more. I think that is crap. Do these entitled drivers ever improve the service based on the search rates.


Uber, not the drivers, invented surge pricing. Admittedly, the drivers like it and I like it to. There are times when surge pricing actually gets the base rate 1979 cab rates to 2018 cab rates. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.



JTTwentySeven said:


> You'll be back. You always do.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DownByTheRiver

lilCindy said:


> Guess what, my friends and I drove down from a friend's house the night before with three suitcases in her car. We tested it out, and if we all had something on our laps, there would have been absolutely no problem with the forth suitcase if our driver was not a inconsiderate jerk.


You just keep changing your story as you go. You are so full of bovine excrement that I doubt "lilCindy" is an accurate moniker for yourself.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

lilCindy said:


> So you are arguing that you can have your entire trunk filled up with your own crap and Uber does not care?


Some Uber drivers actually use their car for daily driving. Since the vehicle doesn't belong to Uber, the drivers are not required to empty their trunks out of their "crap" to fill it with your "crap" when they go online. Furthermore, giving yourself two and a half hours to get to any airport to catch a flight with that many in your party is, in my opinion, not enough time. It is expected that you get to the airport with two hours to get to your gate from the time you walk into the airport. If you would've given yourself three and a half hours time, you would have made it.


----------



## vimadiz

lilCindy said:


> I cancelled IMMEDIATELY after they accepted. It would have cost them nothing.


how about ordering an uberxl looks to me that is what you really needed.. so you need an xl but order x instead until you get an xl for the price of x....it was your fault not the driver's.


----------



## empresstabitha

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Your troll game this time is pretty weak.


----------



## steveK2016

This is what happens when SadUber abandons us. lilCindy gets a 25 page thread.


----------



## Potch

Huh. So... it's the driver's fault? Now I didn't read all of the posts, so these may have been said before, but let's see...

1) You had a ton of luggage that wouldn't fit in a small car? Order an XL then.

2) You cancelled TWICE. I don't know about other drivers, but getting cancelled on SUCKS. My heart sinks every time it happens, even if it is right away. Not cool.

3) You encouraged your driver to break the law? And you were mad at him for not doing it?!?!? I do not speed when I have a passenger for any reason. That is unsafe, no matter how many cars on are the road.

4) You can also schedule your pickups ahead of time. Car would have been there in plenty of time if you did that.

5) Who knows why the driver had stuff in the car? Who knows how valuable that stuff is? An Uber is someone's personal vehicle. And they are under no obligation to transport anyone's stuff. Only passengers.

Your driver didn't do anything wrong at all. You did.



lilCindy said:


> Uber and the driver knew I was going to the airport immediately after I requested the Uber. Common sense says that somebody going to the airport early in the morning is likely to bring lots of luggage with them.


Actually no. The driver does NOT know you are going to the airport immediately. The driver does not know where you are going until he picks you up and pushes "start ride".


----------



## RynoHawk

lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


This thread will probably still be active when you change your mind and come back.


----------



## Driver2448

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Come now Cindy. If your last post showed us anything it's that you're a proven troll. I sure hope someone on this forum ends up picking you up sometime and reports you to Uber.


----------



## Cklw

always one off lol


----------



## David Payne

I'm a disabled veteran and a single parent. Therefore, the have stuff like folding lawn chairs, blankets, extra clothes, etc, in my trunk. There's no way in HELL I'm taking all of that stuff out of my trunk every time I drive. Period.
I drive in order to make extra money so my kid doesn't know what it's like to grow up dirt poor like I did. I'm NOT a professional driver and my car isn't a TAXI.
Oh, and even though I drive one of the largest midsize sedans on the market, 2016 Sonata, there's ABSOLUTELY NO WAY 5 people, 4 carry-ons and 4 suitcases would've fit AND been safe. There's simply no way.
It sounds to me like you tried to cheap out on a ride to the airport and it almost bit you in the ass. Too bad.
Think of it like this: If it were me and I was giving 4 friends and their luggage a ride to the airport doni think everything would fit in my car? If there's even a question then hire an SUV. PERIOD.


----------



## BenDrivin

lilCindy said:


> So Uber does not require drivers to have all of the space in their trunks to be available for their paying passengers?


As per Uber's terms of service, 50% of the truck space should be available to "rideshare customers", it is called share, after all.


----------



## Julescase

David Payne said:


> I'm a disabled veteran and a single parent. Therefore, the have stuff like folding lawn chairs, blankets, extra clothes, etc, in my trunk. There's no way in HELL I'm taking all of that stuff out of my trunk every time I drive. Period.
> I drive in order to make extra money so my kid doesn't know what it's like to grow up dirt poor like I did. I'm NOT a professional driver and my car isn't a TAXI.
> Oh, and even though I drive one of the largest midsize sedans on the market, 2016 Sonata, there's ABSOLUTELY NO WAY 5 people, 4 carry-ons and 4 suitcases would've fit AND been safe. There's simply no way.
> It sounds to me like you tried to cheap out on a ride to the airport and it almost bit you in the ass. Too bad.
> Think of it like this: If it were me and I was giving 4 friends and their luggage a ride to the airport doni think everything would fit in my car? If there's even a question then hire an SUV. PERIOD.


LilCindy was absolutely trying to cheap out on her ride to the airport, and she's trying to blame it on Uber like the entitled millennial snowflake she is.


----------



## gw03081958

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


First off so many of these people are so dam cheap I don't give a shit about what happened here, with out our uberx prices being 1980's cab fare they would even use us and again most don't even have the decency to tip, screw them they should have hired a extra large vehicle and paid, too freaking bad.


----------



## Iann

I had a LilCindy earlier today. Entitled brat was mad I didn't pick her up from the bus lane. 
We had a Texas Standoff for a few seconds. She crossed the street rolling her eyes and huffin and puffin. Canceled on her as she was walking up.


----------



## Mido toyota

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Get an Uber xl cheapo


----------



## Bpr2

Mido toyota said:


> Get an Uber xl cheapo


That's EL CHEAPO to you


----------



## RynoHawk

Iann said:


> I had a LilCindy earlier today. Entitled brat was mad I didn't pick her up from the bus lane.
> We had a Texas Standoff for a few seconds. She crossed the street rolling her eyes and huffin and puffin. Canceled on her as she was walking up.


You win, Sir.


----------



## grabby

I think that "lilCindy" needs to be added to the Urban Dictionary, so we can refer to "That" type of person with a proper name!


----------



## RynoHawk

I think this thread has run it's course if we're only running up the post count now and sadly (heheh) the OP has apparently abandoned us.


----------



## merryon2nd

I'm fairly sure the next time someone doesn't give her way she'll make another rage-inducing post that'll make us want to smack our heads against the nearest hard object. lmao


----------



## Cklw

thinks she owns the car for peanuts


----------



## merryon2nd

lilCindy -

An Uber pax that believes that working lingerie for under $20 an hour makes them a god above the rest of the human race. These types of people usually fail to have any form of grasp on reality and tend to believe that touching something automatically gives them ownership of touched object. They generally fail at Social activities, and react to situations that are not in their favor poorly by punishing those that attempt to give them assistance with threats of firing.

I think I got this nailed


----------



## Giovanni206

UberBastid said:


> I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
> I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff.
> Sometimes Uber is just not worth it.
> 
> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


I'm a professional driver for hire


----------



## Chris Verdi

Giovanni206 said:


> I'm a professional driver for hire


Good for you. You used your brain to get results you needed.

But you posted here thus it now means nothing.


----------



## DocT

Please be aware that thread bumping for the purpose of increasing post counts are considered as spamming threads.

Any further "spamming" will be considered as a violation of the site TOS.


----------



## NCRBILL

DocT said:


> Please be aware that thread bumping for the purpose of increasing post counts are considered as spamming threads.
> 
> Any further "spamming" will be considered as a violation of the site TOS.


Thank you for catching this!!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Really interesting story. Thanks for sharing and very sorry this happend to you.

2 questions..
Where you requesting uberx..select..suv?

Did you pre-schedule the pickup?

From your story..it sounds like you chose uberx. The lowest fare. When really...m you needed uber suv for all of you to fit in it.

Suv can sometimes take 15-30min. Based on where you live. Ita still cheaper than a taxi. But..better for large groups.

Also,schedule your ride in advance then youll have an ubersuv out there waiting more on time next time.

Please dont take your bad experinces and descsions out on the driver you requested who drove you there safely. Its not his fault you cancelled rides and were upset due to other issues making yourself late.

The uberdriver did the best he could in the situation to help you.

It was very wise to split your group into 2 uber riders. Or..use ubersuv.


----------



## gw03081958

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


If you weren't so cheap and hired a xl vehicle this would have never happened, I love your first response to the driver if you leave your stuff in my driveway I'll give you 5 stars, are you freaking kidding me, do you really think you giving him 5 stars does a dam thing, we don't give a shit about the rating lady and stop bleeding everyone in your path and pay.


----------



## SuperuberSFL

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Wow - good for you, maybe next time you actually use your brain.
Instead of being stupidly cheap, next time order a vehicle appropriate to what you're trying to accomplish. It will still be less than a cost of a traditional Yellow cab.
You're truly pathetic and deserve to be late.



UberBastid said:


> I had to go to Michigan to be with a sick relative. She lived, and it was time to go home a couple of weeks later.
> I called a cab. A regular, professional driver ... because it was VERY important to me to be on time to the airport. I made the reservation the night before. I paid an extra $15 for the ride; but it was IMPORTANT to me to be on time, so I hired a PROFESSIONAL driver to do a professional job. And he did. And I tipped him well. He did not have the trunk full of his personal stuff.
> Sometimes Uber is just not worth it.
> 
> When you want the job done right - the first time - hire a professional. If you don't, you have nothing to complain about. Did you really save anything using two Ubers?


Wow, big spender.
Let u in on a secret - you get what you pay for.
Maybe if st a good idea to not expect much when you're paying almost nothing, if you do pay for a proper ride, you'll get one.


----------



## Cklw

Can we stop necromancing lilcindy’s posts.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Cklw said:


> Can we stop necromancing lilcindy's posts.


I think it's kinky


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## rbkg40

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 230214


Oh Snap, she still trolls the board from the shadows.

I thought in this thread she said she was done with UP.


----------



## Juggalo9er

rbkg40 said:


> Oh Snap, she still trolls the board from the shadows.
> 
> I thought in this thread she said she was done with UP.


You laugh, I cry


----------



## nj2bos

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


So let me get this straight.. you and three of your friends (4 total people) requested ONE UberX, which is obviously going to be a sedan 95% of the time, to carry you and all of your luggage to the airport... then when you got a driver you were more comfortable with, you wanted that driver to take you and as much luggage as possible to the airport and then return and bring your remaining stuff back to the airport again... then complained when he wouldn't exceed the speed limit because you were running late due to your lack of planning... lol, you are one disgustingly entitled person. Aside from not prepping or understanding the basics of Uber, speeding puts you, your friends, the driver himself and others in danger. Likewise, a speeding ticket could have gotten him kicked off of Uber. Third, drivers get paid for mileage AND time. How does the driver benefit from speeding and reducing his TIME, creating risk, all for your benefit?

Plan better next time...


----------



## possibledriver

lilCindy said:


> That is bull crap. You cannot advertise that you are providing a service along with the advertised vehicle and then have it arrive much less than normal.


This is normal. This is my Uber X vehicle. My trunk is about 18 inches deep and the width of the car. Does it look like it will hold Odin knows how much luggage for 4 people? Next time try renting a Ryder truck.


----------



## KewlDriver

You could have split the fare for an XL.


----------



## uberdavid

Uber XL...cough cough!


----------



## nickd8775

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/
Cindy, meet Manesh Patel
You two could be a cute couple. Indian weddings are awesome too.


----------



## Smitty in the Lou

"No! No! This cannot be," 

This sounds like bad movie dialogue. Who talks like that?

But seriously NEVER ask your Uber driver to speed. I'm not getting a ticket because you're late. Its not worth the 15 bucks (if youre a decent fare).


----------



## JeffinPhx666

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


Next time leave earlier.


----------



## LAbDog65

A lot of cars qualified for Uber x have very small trunks that will barely fit 2 full size suitcases. Some of the things a driver might carry are a can or two of Lysol and/or Fabrese spray and a towel or mat for those times when we have to take service dogs. The pax should have planned better. This is a ride share service not a limousine c9mpany.


----------



## ATX 22

I did not read all 27 pages. Skipped past after page 17.
2 things come to mind. All of you uberx drivers who holler "This is rideshare! Not a taxi!" Have never taken the time to look up the definition of taxi in a dictionary. You are accepting payment to transport people (and their luggage, if they have any), therefore you are, by definition a TAXI.
The second thing I take away from this thread is that lilCindy got exactly what she paid for, proven by the idiotic responses by about 80% of the uberx drivers on this thread. Hopefully, Cindy and her friends will learn from this experience, and pre-book a ride from a reputable service provider next time. 
lilCindy, you get what you pay for, call a limo service and order a sedan or an SUV next time. If you think a professional is expensive, just wait until after you've dealt with an amateur.


----------



## gw03081958

ATX 22 said:


> I did not read all 27 pages. Skipped past after page 17.
> 2 things come to mind. All of you uberx drivers who holler "This is rideshare! Not a taxi!" Have never taken the time to look up the definition of taxi in a dictionary. You are accepting payment to transport people (and their luggage, if they have any), therefore you are, by definition a TAXI.
> The second thing I take away from this thread is that lilCindy got exactly what she paid for, proven by the idiotic responses by about 80% of the uberx drivers on this thread. Hopefully, Cindy and her friends will learn from this experience, and pre-book a ride from a reputable service provider next time.
> lilCindy, you get what you pay for, call a limo service and order a sedan or an SUV next time. If you think a professional is expensive, just wait until after you've dealt with an amateur.


Oh sure she will call a limo service, ha ha ha, she wouldn't even hire a Uber XL, you have to understand something 99% of the people out there don't give a shit about a limo or town car service they just want cheap, this is why Uber and Lyft have decimated taxi's and car services all over the USA and some of the world.


----------



## henrygates




----------



## IthurstwhenIP

lilCindy Epic troll!!! 27 pages , WOW


----------



## Rat

lilCindy said:


> Murphy's law states "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong".
> 
> LilCindy's law states "no matter how much time you prepare and plan for something, an inconsiderate will come and mess things up for you."
> 
> this story happened back in December but I am still steaming mad about it.
> 
> I and three of my friends were flying to Florida for a few days to enjoy the warm weather. They had an early morning flight so I wanted to make sure that I was completely prepared in advance so I could arrive to the airport in plenty of time.
> 
> My friends, Sherry, Jeanie, and Rebecca slept at my house so we could all ride together to the airport. I made sure my friends had all of their things packed and ready to go in their suitcases. I then made sure everyone had their pack med suitcases ready to go inside the shoe room before we went to bed.
> 
> I woke up two and a half hours before our flight, got dressed, and started to request an Uber. Early in the morning, it was somewhat difficult getting an Uber. After 5 minutes, Uber accepted my request. From the description, I could tell it was a small car. My friends and I had lots of luggage so I canceled and request it again. Again it took a while for another Uber to request and again it was a smaller car. After around 15 minutes, I finally got a larger vehicle to accept my request. It stated he was 15 minutes away, but that was fine because I had given myself plenty of time.
> 
> My driver arrived. He was a skinny guy with lots of zits on his face. I asked him to pop his trunk. I went inside, got my friends, and we all carried our luggage outside. I told the driver to just start the meter because I wanted to just run in the house to turn down the thermostat, through a few things into my carry-on bag, and lock up.
> 
> When I came out of my house 5 minutes later, I was surprised to see that my friends were still standing outside his car as well as our luggage still sitting next to it . The Uber driver was standing there holding one of the bags with a stupid look on his face. "What is going on?" I asked. Sherry looked at me with a angry face and said they could not fit all the things into his car. I looked into his trunk, and it was halfway filled up with his own boxes and crap!
> 
> "No! No! This cannot be," I yelled. I was not panic at this time, but I was definitely very annoyed. I felt confident we could make it work, so I suggested trying to bring more of our bags into the car with us. No matter where we tried to put our bags, there simply was not nearly enough room to bring everything as well as get in ourselves. Finally I said "can you just leave things in front of my home and you come and pick them up after dropping this off? I promise it will be safe and I will give you 5 stars." He made something excuse why he would not do that and then Rebecca told him we would each pay him $5 if he could leave his boxes and things outside my place. He kept saying he could not.
> 
> Finally Rebecca she would order a second Uber on her phone. We discussed having one of us go ahead to the airport to check our bags, but we decided it was too big of a risk to be separated in case of the second Uber cancelled or something. Once again, it took about 20 minutes from when we requested the Uber until we finally got one. At this time, I was already in full panic mode.
> 
> So my friends and I split up into the two Uber. The second Uber that arrived took off like a Speed Demon. I kept yelling at my driver that the roads are very empty in the morning and he had no fear of speeding. He would not go more than a few miles per hour faster than the speed limit. The second Uber got to the airport at least five minutes before we did!
> 
> We grabbed their things and immediately ran inside. The check-in line was very long in extended way across the room. I quickly ran up to the check-in counter and explained to the woman working there what had happened and that we would probably miss our flight. Fortunately, the woman let us check in right then and there, otherwise we would have missed our flight for sure.
> 
> This was possibly one of the worst Uber's I have ever had before. Uber has given me a free ride, but that it's not nearly enough to make up for this bad experience. I think I have had enough bad experiences and I am ready to sign up for Lyft.


So you wanted him to abandon his property and break the speed laws. I hope you tipped him well.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Rat = lilCindy


----------



## goneubering

lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


Really?


----------



## Moonrider

lilCindy said:


> Not interested. I'm done with this post and with this site.


Liar.

lilCindy was last seen: Thursday, June 14, 2018 at 5:24 PM


----------



## Peterpam

You should do the xl or suv


----------



## QxPhoneFarm

So the moral of the story is you got punished (not even really since you made your flight) for being an entitled cheapskate.


----------



## UberHammer

ATX 22 said:


> I did not read all 27 pages. Skipped past after page 17.
> 2 things come to mind. All of you uberx drivers who holler "This is rideshare! Not a taxi!" Have never taken the time to look up the definition of taxi in a dictionary. You are accepting payment to transport people (and their luggage, if they have any), therefore you are, by definition a TAXI.
> The second thing I take away from this thread is that lilCindy got exactly what she paid for, proven by the idiotic responses by about 80% of the uberx drivers on this thread. Hopefully, Cindy and her friends will learn from this experience, and pre-book a ride from a reputable service provider next time.
> lilCindy, you get what you pay for, call a limo service and order a sedan or an SUV next time. If you think a professional is expensive, just wait until after you've dealt with an amateur.


LMAO @ you thinking she would pay _EXTRA_ for a limo!!!


----------



## ATX 22

UberHammer said:


> LMAO @ you thinking she would pay _EXTRA_ for a limo!!!


Obviously not. I was offering her a more professional option to any Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Still going


----------



## Kemjaxon

lilCindy said:


> I cancelled IMMEDIATELY after they accepted. It would have cost them nothing.


There is a delay .By the time you canceled that driver who got the request had already started his vehichle and headed your direction. Which costs gas and money and frustration. If you need a bigger vehichle order xl to begin with.


----------

